# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Iron Gods : Double Characters (IC)

## Sleepy Shade

*Welcome to Torch*
_The town of Torch has long enjoyed a singular claim to prosperitya violet flame that burns atop Black Hill in the heart of the town. The flame burned hotter than any normal fire, making it an invaluable resource for the smelting and forging of skymetals. However recently the towns claim to fame has mysteriously been extinguished.  Councilor Khonnir Baine, one of Torchs more powerful wizards decided to investigate the mysterious disappearance and discovered a series of unexplored caverns hidden beneath the Black Hill. After that the town council posted a reward of 4000 gold pieces to who ever relight the flame. A number of expeditions have ventured into the tunnels only one of which has returned. The group that returned was led by Councilor Khonnir Baine himself and he brought back a strange construct from the heart of Black Hill. However his second expedition failed to return and the council has posted another 4000 gold piece reward for his safe return.

Your group has for various reasons decided to join together and have entered town hall to be officially recognized as accepting the bounty. As you enter a Human man greets you he has a mousy look with clothes of a scribe and asks_*"Are you here about the Bounties? If you are I'll need to take your Name and next of kin for the record. After that I'll take you to Miss Dolga she'll answer any questions you may have about the bounty and what's happening."*

----------


## u-b

A young man in a comfortable leather armor, with a rapier on his side and a musket behind his back is the first to report. He reports as if it was business as usual. "Yes, here for the bounties. Name's Thony Radache. My father, Anthond Radache, lives in Olfden, Andoran." His companion, a young beautiful girl with red hair and green eyes, dressed in flashy silks, seems to be much more nervous. "Sarina. Sarina del Arcoiris. I have no next of kin."

----------


## Continental Op

Behind Thorny and Sarina stands a tall Kellid.  He is young, but has a few scars and haunted eyes that say he has lived through some difficulties already.  He smirks and says quietly, "We have been here for years, but fine.  For the record I am Kallak, and this is Yarro.  And we are each other's next of kin."

The shorter human-looking woman behind Kallak nods.  Her hood is pulled up, so details are not easy to see, but she also appears to be a Kellid, perhaps slightly older than Kallak.  "Yes, we will find my mentor Khonnor."  She speaks with a flat affect.  

"And relight the torch."  Kallak adds.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The scribe takes your names commenting_ *" Yes Kallak I remember but after the teams started to go missing we've required people to give next of kin in case of unfortunate demises."* _He walks away giving the names you gave him to another scribe and quickly comes back_ *"All right just this way please"* _he walks over to a wooden door in the back of the lobby and gestures for you to go inside._

_Inside is the Councils meeting hall six chairs surround a large table covered in papers. At one of the chairs sits a very old female dwarf grumbling as she looks over some papers her back towards your group. The scribe from the door calls out_ *"We got a group of volunteers Miss Dolga"* _before he shuts it. She turns around finally facing you._
*Spoiler: Dolga Freddert*
Show




*"Ahh good I was beginning to lose hope no one would show up. So"*_ Despite her apperant age she gets off her chair and walks over to your group. You all notice she has a silvery war hammer atached to a belt holster._ *"Now then I'm sure you already know The Torch has gone out, Council man Khonnir Baine is missing and we've offered a heafty reward for both. But I'm sure you've got many questions about the details especially you two"* _she looks over at Thorny and Sarina._

----------


## u-b

Thony nods. "Yes. We'll need the information on all the other teams and all the data from Khonnir's first expedition. Then I'll think what else to ask."

*Spoiler*
Show

I will need timing of events, beginning when The Torch went out, visual description and professional composition of all previous teams and anything Khonnir has brought back, both factual and material.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Dolga Freddert takes a moment counting something under her breath and responds with_ *"It's been about eight days since the Torch went out and seven since the first group went in. They were a group of halfling adventurers. Next was a group of local thugs. The fourth group was a group from out of town a small adventuring party devoted to the worship of Brigh. Khonnirs team undertook the third and fifth expeditions under Black Hill, and it was on the fifth expeditionhis second tripthat he went missing. Khonnir spoke at length with the council before going back in, and he confirmed what his group told us, despite how outlandish it sounded. That was about two days ago. That will make you the fifth team to go in.
*
*"Now About what he told us he said the caves are inhabited by several enormous vermin and other scavengers, along with some strange humanoids who had the ability to blend into the shadows of the cave walls, and a nest of gremlins. Khonnir believed this indicated a deeper connection in the caves to the Darklands, but of more immediate interest was his discovery of a wall of solid metal deep in the caves. A wall made of a skymetal alloy called glaucite. He said it was like the kind we mine from the hills and surrounding plains, but formed into a structure with doors. It was near one of these doors that Khonnir found the broken automaton that he brought back after his first expedition.*

Skill Prompts
Who are these Local thugs she's talking about? K. Local DC10Who is the god Brigh? K. Religion DC10

----------


## u-b

"More questions then. Did Khonnir leave a sketch of a map? Did he decisively deal with anything animate he has encountered or did he mostly practice avoidance? Did he find any signs of groups one and two? Did he say what would be the plan for his second trip? Do you think that learning more about the automaton that he brought back could be in any way relevant to the success of our mission? What entrance, and, expecially, what exit is to be used, I mean, if we are to relight The Torch?"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Dolga Freddert thinks for a moment and walks back over to the table picking up a few sheets of paper and reading them and then comes back over to you._ *"Well unfortunatly he didn't leave a map but the way he described it it was a pretty straight shot to the metal wall. Well as straight as a cave can be in any case.

What's in there is every thing I told you about everything he knew at least. Not sure what those huminoids he described are but the gremlins are mean little sneaks. They break anything and everything.

As for his future plans well I guess go beyond the metal wall. Not much you can do in a cave but go deeper. 

He didn't mention anything about the other groups so my guess is either he didn't run into them. 

As for the thing he brought out well he left it over at his house at the back of the Foundry Tavern. Maybe you can make heads or tails of it. 

As for how to get in to the caves? Well apperantly Theres an underwater passage connecting them to Weeping Pond. Khonnir noticed a large number of human footprints on the ponds bankshe was there the day the fires went out testing the water to ensure it hadnt suddenly grown more toxicand he realized that a sizable group of people had entered the pond but had not emerged. He took al look around making sure they hadn't drowned and found a under water cave."*

Skill Propts
Gremlins? K Nature DC?Weeping Pond Toxic? K Local DC10

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro looks at Kallak and says, "I saw Khonnir put something in his study after he got back from his first expedition, but I did not examine it closely.  I would like to do so before we enter the cave."  She then turns to include Thorny and Sarina, "And it would be good to have some cold iron in case we meet those gremlins."

Kallak nods at Yarro, then says to Dolga, "Sorry, Miss Dolga, is going through the pond the only way into these caves?".

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Dolga looks at Kallak_ *"Unfortunaly yes. We've found no way in or out besides those caverns under Weeping Pond. However if your worried about getting inside the coucil has been negogiating with certain people in town to help. Joram Kyte has agreed to cast water breathing on any group to aid in entering the cavesfree of charge, of course. You can find him at the temple of Brigh or up at Crowfeather Palace when youre ready to go. Also once youre on the job, Ill give each of you a writ that you can show to any of the merchants in town for a flat 20% discount on any gear you need to purchaseI wish I could offer a greater discount than that, but thats the best I can do. Further, Val, Khonnirs adopted daughter, has closed down her fathers tavern, the Foundry, for the time being. Shes told me that any group thats going into the caves to look for her father can use the tavern, free of charge, as a headquarters and a place to rest between forays."*

----------


## u-b

"Water breathing? But..." Sarina stumbles there for a moment "...I mean, you've said the water is toxic? What would it do if we try to breathe it?"

"How much wather we are to cover? I think we won't have that spell on our way up."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Dolga looks over at Sarina_ *"I know it sound scary but I assure you it not that long. Khonnir estimated it was around fifty feet from the opening to the first cavern. As for the toxicity of the lake it's not so bad that you'll die from it. I wouldn't drink it but the worst that will happen is you'll feel like puking for a minute or two."*

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak nods.  "Well, that is reassuring about the pond, Miss Dolga, thanks.  Do you know anything about the purple-haired woman who was in town?  Apparently she caused quite a stir around town, and no one has seen her since the Torch went out."

----------


## u-b

"I have no more questions at the moment, just one last thing: any fees, duties, taxes, restrictions or limitations on anything we might find there and bring here? Or will we be free to deal with it as we see fit?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Ready to complete the paperwork and go meet Val.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Miss Dolga  takes a moment contemplating before answering_ *" I'm sorry dear but I haven't heard anything about a purple haired woman. Maybe a gnome? But as for any restrictions you'll be free to do things as you see fit as long as you can rescue Khonnir, alive preferably, and relight the Torch. However with so many missing teams I'm sure their loved ones would love to have their bodies back for proper burial. Now if you have any other questions you can talk to me or Joram Kyte once you are ready to head down into the caves."* _She returns to the desk and brings back a few sheets of paperwork for you to sign. After that she gives you a piece of paper with a special wax stamp on it_. *"Alright you're now officialy working for Torch, Just show that to any local shop keep and they give you a twenty percent discount on your purchases."*

If you have no more questions you can leave and go where you want

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak nods.  "Thank you, Miss Dolga. We'll probably want to head out in the morning, but we'll see."  He and Yarro rise and leave the town hall.  

Yarro looks off into the distance as she states "I am going to go inspect the automaton."

Kallak quickly interjects, "That sounds like a good idea for all of us, right?  Sarina, Thorny, you in? We can talk to Val at the same time, and see if Khonnir told her anything about his first trip into the caves."

----------


## u-b

"We are with you." says Thony and follows towards the Foundry Tavern.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Whith their buissness at the Townhall concluded our heros head off to the Foundry Tavern. By the time you arive it's noon. The Taven is next door to Khonnir's foundry where he is often tinkering with parts and inventing. However both buildings are closed right now. Everyone suddenly hears a girl scream and a sudden cacophany like metal hitting something. It seems to be coming from the back in Khonnir's house._

A set up of the map is here

----------


## u-b

"Run!" Thony did not bother explaining who he would want to run where, but Sarina took him hurrying between the buildings towards  the house in the back as an example to follow. By the time they are out of the narrow passage, Thony already has his musket in hand.

*Spoiler*
Show

Are we round-by-round for this one?

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak follows Thorny, not drawing any weapons yet but getting ready to, should it become necessary.  

Yarro runs around the side of the tavern, making sure her alchemist supplies are secure and available on her belt.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So Yarro goes to the left around the tavern, with her goal being to get to back and see Khonnir's house from a slightly different vantage than the others.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Kallak, Thony and Sarina run up the allyway and are now standing in front of the house. Yarro decides to take the long way around and eventually is also standing in front of the house off to the side. Inside you hear something big break. Thony takes a look inside and sees that the door to what looks like the store room has been broken down into the hallway. You still hear something breaking stuff and something faintly like a voice though it's being drowned out by the constant scraping and clawing of metal on walls. You can't see what's making the noise._

 Battle map here

----------


## Continental Op

Hearing the noises from inside the building, Kallak thinks back to the couple of times he has visited Yarro here.  "The main entrance is around the side," he tells the others.  He looks at Yarro and points to the "back" door (the one to his left), and tells Yarro "Wait here." He then runs around to the right side, going up to the east door, stealing a quick glance into the main room if he can.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Can he peak in to the window in the main room near the door?  And get ready to open the door in the same round?  If we are going by rounds now, it looks like it is a move action to get within ten feet of the door, then a second move to go to the window and back to the door. 

Yarro nods to Kallak, and goes up to the window looking into the small south hallway, to see if there is anything in there.

----------


## u-b

Thony hurries to where Kallak said the door is. He sees the door, a window near it and, through it, he sees another window on the north side, so he continues on to north side and stops near the window there, looking into the room. Sarina stops just past the door, looking into the eastern window.

*Spoiler*
Show

I am assuming Thony carries his rifle loaded (powder+bullet). Let me know if it is not so.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony,Kallak and Sarina all run around to the east side of the house and Thony continues to the north side. Looking through the windows you see a spidery 3 legged machine which appears to be attacking the wall trying to take pieces of it out it. The machine is sparking and vocalizing something. You can't see Val.

*Spoiler: Picture of the creature*
Show



Battle Map Here

----------


## u-b

"I don't see the girl, neither here nor there." says Thony, making a step back from the window to have space for his musket and takes an aim at the thing, but does not shoot. Sarina does not seem like doing much either.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thony: step, ready a shot at the machine in case things go hot (e.g. anyone attacks anything, like Kallak vs machine), active perception (1d20+6)[*21*] (can we make any sense of what the thing is vocalizing?) _forgot we have a thread for that_
Sarina: delay until Thony has taken his shot (she sees him taking the aim), then step or move to have a line of effect (requires an open door or a broken window; a window that was just shot through will do) and place a grease under the machine

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak slowly opens the door and steps into the building.  He holds out his hands in the innately human method to show non-aggression, while still keeping his weight on the balls of his feet and his greatsword ready on his back in case he needs it.  Between the scream earlier and its apparent hostility towards the wall, Kallak is not holding out much hope that it can be reasoned with.  But he has to try.  

Kallak speaks a low and (hopefully) soothing Androffan.  "Situation normal.  Non-hostile detected.  No immediate threat in area."  Kallak has only done this once or twice before growing up in his parents' shop, but he uses his natural "reprogram"-type empathy to try to calm the robot down.  


Meanwhile, Yarro is peeking into the window of the southern hallway, near the other door to the house.  If she does not see anything, she opens the door and tries to sneak to the door on her right - the other door into the main living area.  Her left hand unconsciously taps the reagents on her belt, itching to make a bomb.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Kallak's attempt to calm the creature at first seems to be working as it stops attacking the wall. However it turns and moves towards Kallak the machine sparking and stumbling as it moves the few feet towards you on only three legs. It stops in front of you either unable or unwilling to move around Kallak. It looks at him with it's single glowing eye. Kallack now also hears someone else, hiding under the table and out of sight is the girl Val. Shes trying to keep quite with the large machine so close._

Battle map here

*Spoiler: For those who speak Androffan*
Show


*"Detection fail rerouting to.... Error orcanic susssstrate blockering covine remotal"*



*Spoiler: Val Baine*
Show





Skill prompts
Know. Engineering Identifying the creature: DC11
Diplomacy Convince Val to leave her spot: DC10

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak sees that the robot-thing is not exactly hostile, at least not yet.  He does not want it to escape outside, so he stays where he is.  *"Yarro!"* he shouts, hoping she can hear him.  *"We could use your help with this thing!"*  Then he points to the other door, and says, trying to be calm and soothing again.  "Val, girl.  Go to the other door.  This thing will not get you.  Out you go, now."

-------------------------------------

Yarro opened the south door and was standing in the south hallway.  If she hears Kallak, she will open the door to the main room.

----------


## u-b

Thony stands still, keeping his aim and ready to pull the trigger. Sarina steps to the left, getting herself a clean line of effect and also stands ready.

*Spoiler*
Show

Ready a shot and a grease.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The robot takes a swipe at Kallak, it's hostility confimed Thony lets loose a shot and Sarina casts grease. The robot misses Kallak its claw hitting the floor, Thony's shot misses, his bullet hitting the wall near Yarro. Sarina's grease coats the floor behind and under the robot and the robot falls to the ground it's malfunctioning limbs slipping in the grease. 
Val rushes out the door but keeps close to the fight._

Battle map Here

----------


## u-b

Thony grabs and tears down a paper cartrige. The contents go down the barrel - the powder first, then the bullet. Thony slams the stock of the rifle against the ground to move the bullet down where it should be and takes a second shot at the robot. Meanwhile, Sarina steps back, but otherwise seems to do nothing much.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sarina only has the acid splash attack for a little damage, but it is now at heavy penalty: soft cover, melee _and_ target prone. She will stay ready until at least two of those no longer apply. Thony shoots right away.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak is surprised by the grease, but collects his wits and tries to take advantage of it.  He whips out his greatsword in a flash from his back and brings it down full-force on the robot.  


Meanwhile, Yarro gets her first good look at the struggling robot, and tries to identify it.  She is semi-hopeful that if she can identify the malfunction, she could fix it.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Thony's paper cartridge quickly refills the gun and he takes aim the prone creature, the table make for a difficult shot but he makes it. Thony's shot hit's the back of the machine and it's stops moving. The light of it's eye dims and fades. Yarro takes a look at the now deceased  machine and can tell even before Thony's shot the machine was a malfunctioning mess. One leg was missing and many parts were either rusted through, missing, or broken. 
Val tentatively makes here way back after the noise stops and looks inside_ *"It's dead right?"*. _Seeing the now destroyed robot lying on the ground she walks in and thanks everyone for saving her.
_
Everyone gets 50XP You can now talk to Val and explore the buildings

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro immediately walks up to the robot, trying to avoid the greased area (if it is still there) by walking around it.  She starts picking through the remains to see if she can salvage anything from it, or learn its purpose.  She is basically ignoring the others, but not intentionally; she is clearly focused on the mechanical debris.  


Kallak gives a thumbs up to Thorny through the (now broken) window, and steps away from the robot to give Yarro room.  He turns to Val, "Val, are you hurt?"  If she is not, he continues, "Khonnir brought that back from the cave, right?  But I thought it was wreckage.  How did the thing come alive?"

----------


## u-b

Sarina dismisses the grease. She stays near Val and Kallak, but does nothing much. Thony would usually start reloading the rifle as soon as it's empty, but taking into account the plans to do some diving, this time he does not. He comes closer to Yarro and the robot and tries to help as much as he can. Which is, initially, not much, but there is a room fro improvement. "Seems to be a repair bot of some kind. Can you make sense of it? We might encounter more of those where it came from."

*Spoiler*
Show

Of interest:
1. The robot's DR and the ways to overcome it, if any
2. The robot's normal hit points and current hit points (and if it can still be restored instead of, or even after, the ongoing disassembly)
3. Anything else optional

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"I'm not hurt Kallak it startled me yeah but it didn't hit me. As for how it got up and started moving around I have no idea. I was doing my chores and suddenly I hear this scrapping and banging coming from the store room. I opened the door expecting a rat had gotten in and was somehow knocked over the robot or got tangled in something. When that lunged at me and I barely closed the door in time. I panicked and hid under the table when it busted through and started attacking the wall for some reason."
*
Yarro and Thony examination doesn't turn up anything as salvageable. However they do learn somethings from the examination.  The robot is a Repair Drone and is usually seen repairing or fixing technology. They're tough despite their low combat abilities. This comes from their ability to quickly repair minor damage. This one seemed to only have a partial charge and is missing many pieces and tools. It's fundemetaly destroyed and canot be repaired into full working condition. Your not sure how it charged up however since no one, not even Val, has gone into the storroom since Khonnir left.
*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


The robot is missing the following
Fast Healing Nano botsTools it uses to repair other robots.It's net it uses to subdue intruders.

This robot had only 11 Hp normally they have 31Hp.
I'll also add Robot traits into the third ooc post.

----------


## u-b

Since Sarina and Thony were living in the tavern for some time now, and have met Val, they have no need to introduce themselves. They seem to have a need to explain themselves, though. "Val, we have contracted to go look for Khonnir and relight the Torch, so we are going down the pond some time today. If there is any information that you think could be in any way relevant, please do tell us. Also, we'd want to know how he transported this from there to here, I mean, it seems heavy enough, and whether he also brought here anything else." Suddenly, Sarina looks shocked. "Thony! I... we... We haven't asked anything about Khonnir's *team*! Dolga did say he, too, had a team. I've just remembered it when you've said this thing is heavy."

----------


## Continental Op

Once Yarro is satisfied she has learned all she can from the repair bot, she joins the conversation.  "I am glad you are unhurt, Val.  In addition to Sarina's question, did Khonnir bring anything else back with him?  Or leave any record of his first trip, say in a journal." 

While the others are talking, Kallak sheaths his greatsword, and moves to the inside door to see the damage caused by the robot in the workroom.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Val answers Thony_ "*First thank you for looking for him. I'm sorry I had to close the tavern down when you guys came around but with  how things are going I didn't want so fight to break out with only me around. As for anything relevant? I think he transported it using that disc spell you know the one Yarro? "
"Umm... he didn't really talk about the team he left with. I think that guy who was gonna get married might have been part of it but I can't really remember their names. As for a journal I think he was studying the machine in the back room but didn't get far."*
*"Well umm also ... some weird goop started to leak out of where the torch used to be. Two dwarves went up there to try it. One came away alright the other almost died."* _It seems very evident that Val doesn't know much about the trips Khonnir made._
_Kallak looks around the destroyed back room noting a ruined book it seems to be a couple notes Khonnir made about the robot. He also finds what looks like the remains of a polymer net apparently from the the broken robot._

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak tries cutting the net, just to see how difficult it is.  He then brings what he can salvage of the notes back to Yarro and the others.  Yarro looks them over, gleans what information she can from them, and then hands them to Thorny.  

Kallak then says to Val, "Don't worry about the bar, Val.  You just take care of yourself while we try to find Khonnir.  I'd help you clean up here, but I'm worried about him and we should probably get going."  He looks at the others.  "Should we check out that sludge coming from the torch?  I also want to see if we can buy some things before we head out."

----------


## u-b

Thorny takes Khonnir's notes and gives them a look. He is not into trying to read them in full, but mostly trying to get Khonnir's own account of what Yarro mentions as deserving interest. "I need some time to make the special bullets, but that should not take long. I'd say would be done by the time you finish the shopping. Buy some light if you need it. We don't, so we don't carry much. Do we need a rope to mark the way down the pond and back up to the surface? Other than that, I have what I need for the first trip and she" Thorny nods at Sarina "does use much of anything." "I will ask those two dwarves about the sludge, both what they did and what happened. Maybe they weren't competent chemists and haven't exerted much care."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The pollymer net seems much sturdier than a nomal net taking longer to cut through and it's harder to pull apart. Val looks over at what Kallak is doing and says_*"I think he took it out of the robot but it was already broken. But I guess it doen't much matter anymore."* _When Sarina mentiones the dwarves she says_ *"They probably wen't to Brigh's Temple for the unlucky one."*
_Val looks over at the robot's corpse and ask's_ *"So are you going to get rid of it? If not I'll ask one of the neighbors to help me take it to the dump."*

Skill propts
go looking for a list of previous parties:Diplomacy DC15
What made the dwarves take a drink of weird fluids: Know. Local DC15

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak readily jumps in, "I'll help you clean up, Val."  Yarro looks flatly at Kallak and arches an eyebrow.  Kallak shrugs.  "What? She needs the help.  If you want to go to the temple and talk to the dwarves, and look at the sludge or whatever, I can't really help with that anyway.  I'll go to Kollison's store or maybe Dolga's for a cold iron weapon, and we can meet up in say, an hour or two?"

Yarro nods and looks at Sarina.  "Does that sound good to you?  Where would you like to start?"

----------


## u-b

Thony admits he has no idea about the dwarves and the sludge, so he proposes to meet with Sarina at the temple of Brigh. He says he won't need any other preparations, so proposes everyone meet there ready to dive. He borrows ten gold coins from Sarina and goes to buy some cold iron bullets on his way to the temple. After being told to come to the temple of Brigh ready to dive, Sarina goes to the appropriate room to change her set of clothing to something more adventure-frienly and drop the excess gear. Then she, presumably accompanied by Yarro, goes to Dolga to get the list of local people that were part of the previous teams, and their local next of kin. Then she checks with those kin people, starting with those of Khonnir's team, to find out if they have anything to say to those going down, either about those previous trips, preparations to them, or in general.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*Yarro And Sarina*
_Heading back to the Town Hall is a quick trip for the two ladies and once inside the meet the same human scribe that had greeted them before_ *" Hello If your..."* _He looks surprised that the two of you are back._ *"Did you forget something? Because we already have you listed and gave you the writ."* _He looks back at a small mound of paper work covering one of the desks and sighs seems the torch going out has increased the paper work load in town hall as well. He turns back to you and explains_ *"Miss Dolga is currently going over some records so If you need asisstance I'll help you."*

You already rolled I'll just need some roleplaying.

*Thony And Kallak*
_Val tells Thony and Kallak that they can stop by the Torch Guildhouse on the way to the dump._ *"They got lot's of stuff there and cold iron might not be for sale in Kollison's store he usually just does supplies."*
_Kallak, and Thony if he goes along, head out after borrowing a mule and cart from a neighbor. Val rides in the back of the cart after Kallak gets the robot in the back. At the Dump your greeted by a Bleaching Gnome, Garritt Burrwaddle honorary Junk-master and professional scavenger. However he seems to be talking to a human after a bit of what looks like haggling the reach an agreement and the gnome hands over some parts and the man hands him several small silver disks.  After that the gnome walks over to you_ *"Here to dump?"* _He looks into the cart at the robot and points over at a pile close to you_ *"Over there"*

----------


## u-b

Sarina explains why she's back. "We thought we better find out more about the previous parties. In particular, the robot Khonnir has brought back proved to be quite interesting. We thought maybe others of his team also brought something from their first trip or gave a more detailed account of the expedition. Did Khonnir say how he acquired the robot? Or maybe you can give us contacts of people who knew his team? So far we've only talked to Val, but it turns out Khonnir did not discuss business with her between his trips."

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro backs up Sarina.  "We can see all of the records you keep here, any information you can give us would be helpful.  We all want to be successful in relighting the Torch."

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _________________

Kallak nods.  "Thanks.  Hey, while we are here, I heard that something happened here a couple weeks ago?"  He watches the gnome carefully.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*Yarro And Sarina*
_The scribe responds with_ *"one moment"*_ he looks through the papers and notes on his desk selects a few and proceeds to write them down. He comes back to you and hands you a list of teams that had gone inside._* "From what I can tell the two earliest teams were not recorded after that they started to record names and next of kin. As for the robot from what I've heard he found it down there next to a big metal wall or something. As for group four they were all outsiders so contacting their next of kin will take awhile."*
*Spoiler: List of groups*
Show


#1 3 Halflings- Status unkown- presumed dead
#2 Group of 6 Ropefist gang members (race mixed)- Status unkown- presumed dead
#3 Status: Returned Khonnir Baine: Next of Kin: Val Baine,Yarro And KallakSulema: Next of Kin: NoneGerrol Sonder:Next of kin: Emelia OtterbieVictor Otar:Next of Kin:Mechelle Redshaw and Horace Otar
#4 Status unkown- presumed deadChandel: Next of kin Temple of BrighGus Kingsberry: Next of Kin: Temple of Brigh and Mother WrenUte Autrey: Next of Kin: Church of Brigh and Marcus AutreyClaude Flechson: Next of kin: Church of Brigh And Flechson's Family Estate
#5 Same as #3 Status: unkown
#6 your group



*Thony And Kallak*
_The gnome thinks for a bit and shuggs_ *"Yeah it was weird that those two were out here. But it's not my place to judge.Or are you talking about something else?"* _He helps move the robot on to the pile._ *"I'll give it a once over later for now need to help with all the trash."*

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro says to Sarina, "It looks like the team that went with Khonnir the first time also went with him again, so they are all missing." Then she points to group #4. "If we want to learn more about this group from out of town, maybe we should try the temple.  We could also ask about the dwarves that drank the liquid from the torch." She turns to leave, then remembers what Kallak's family taught her about manners.  She turns back to the scribe "Thank you for this information. It is very helpful, and validates the work you do."

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _________________

Kallak grunts while moving the robot "Thanks for the help.  What two were out here?"

----------


## u-b

"Do you know if the robot seemed defunct when Khonnir's team found it or if they had to neutralize it first? Because it started moving again, and damaging the property, before we had a good look at it. We had to deal with it by force. Also, do you know any of..." Sarina reads from the paper "...Emelia Otterbie, Mechelle Redshaw and Horace Otar? Would if any of them be likely to talk business with, respectively, Gerrol or Victor? If that seems likely, we might want to know where we can find them."

Thony has no business at the dump, so he is ready to move on when Kallak is.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*Yarro And Sarina*
_The clerk shrugs_ *"From what I heard it was non-functioning so if it turned back on that's a bit concerning. I don't get out much so only one name really sticks out, Otterbie. I think their is an Otterbie who works up at the Guild House I think he works as a weapons smith. The other two well I'm not sure."* _He smiles at Yarro_ *" Thank you Miss for the compliment."*

Do you want to spend time looking for the other names on the list?

*Thony And Kallak*
_The gnome off handily says_ *"Carl and Sandy their families are having a bit of a spat right now so I guess they wanted to meet up for some reason. None of my business though"*
_After dropping of the robot Thony and Kallak stop at the guild house to pick up the cold iron bullets Thony wanted._

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro looks at Sarina.  "Should we try to guild house or the temple first?"


Kallak reluctantly parts with 20 gp to buy a cold iron planson.  But it looks well-made, and could save his life.  Strapping it to his back alongside his greatsword takes a little doing, but once it is done Kallak asks Thorny, "Well, I think we should meet up with the others.  At the temple of Brigh, wasn't it?"

----------


## u-b

"Let's go to the temple. If the whole team listed it as their next of kin, there should be a good chance of them talking business before the trip." Sarina and Yarro head to the temple and so, from the other direction, do Thorny and Kallak. They presumably meet there and ask if they can see Joram Kyte himself.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Both groups are late to the meeting Yarro And Sarina are the first to arive at 1:30pm while Val drops off Thony And Kallak at 1:45pm. Val takes the cart back to the neighbor you borrowed it from and leaves the group at the temple. The Temple is a large stone and metal building though in places the metal has been crudly repaired with plates riveted together. Over the door is a symbol of the goddess metal female mask and higher up you see and hear bronze wind chimes.  As you open the door inside opens to a circular domed room (A domed portico). In the center is a statue maded of metal and stone in the shape of the goddess Brigh. There are several well used pews and a raised platform in front of the statue. On the other side of the room you see some door leading to the other areas of the church. As you are about to close the door you hear someone say_ "*Hold please Hold"* 

*Spoiler: Brigh Statue*
Show

----------


## u-b

Thorny holds the door open while simultaneously looking at the speaker and trying to determine if that is or is not what the speaker means.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro studied the statute of Brigh with interest.  She wanted to know more about this goddess for awhile, but stayed away from the temple so as not to draw attention to her nature.  In addition, though a "clockwork" creation herself (at least to some people), she found Brigh's areas of concern too limited.  Yarro is almost insatiably curious about all knowledge, not just mechanical inventions.  

When they hear the voice, Kallak quickly throws his arms above his head.  Yarro looks at him and shakes her head slightly in disapproval, then looks for the speaker.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Thony keeps the door open looking out he see's no one but you all soon here a_ *"Thanks"*. L_ooking down you see a raven the bird hops along the ground apperantly not interested in flying. He stops at the right most door looks at the group and says_ *"Open?"*

----------


## u-b

Thorny checks for any reasons _not_ to open the door (a "Staff Only" sign would be one), then, presuming no reason is apparent, opens the door for the bird. "Sure, no problem."

*Spoiler*
Show

Taking 10 on laws, rules and customs check.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Their is a sighn on the door_ "SHOP OPEN 9-5". _As you open the door the raven again says_ *"Thanks"* _hops inside and then flies over to the counter. At the counter is a curly haired human male he looks to be about 18. He looks up from his book see Thony_ *"Sorry if he bothered you he likes coming in from the front. Were open if want to check out our selection"* _He then spots the rest of the team and adds_ " Are you the new group? Jorams in the back I'll get him." _The curly haired man gets up closing his book and steps into the back of the shop returning moments later with an older man._
*"Hello sorry for not being out front."*_He smiles and leans over the counter_ *" I was expecting you to be here sooner. But I guess you were preparing."*_ He gives the raven a few scratches under his beak as he asks_ *"Are you ready to go?"* 
*Spoiler: Joram Kyte*
Show

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak looks at the others and scratches his head.  "Well met.  Joram is it?  I'm Kallak.  We are preparing to go try to relight the torch, if that is what you mean.  Were you expecting us?"

----------


## u-b

"It seems we are as prepared as we could be, given the information we have already, but we certainly could benefit from more information. Thony Radache. This is my friend Sarina. You see, we hope to have more success than the previous teams, but, right now, I don't see why this would be the case. I believe one of the teams was closely associated with the church of Brigh, and it was not the first team. So, I rather expect they did their fair share of investigations and preparations. I hope that if they worked with you closely you would be able to provide us with adequately detailed account of the information they had at the time, and also their capabilities and general plans. Are we in luck?"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Joram smiles_ *"Yes I was expecting you Kallak and it's a pleasure to meet you Thony and Lady Sarina. After you accepted the request Dolga sent a messenger over here.  I worried you migh have just gone over to the Pond and tried to swim down into the caves with no help. "* _The raven makes his way over to the boy and climbs on his shoulder._ "*Well unfortunatly I didn't get to know them very well before they wen't down there. Lets see Ute I think was very devoted to the faith she channeled powers of Brigh and seemed the dependable sort. She was human. As was Claude he seemed to know his way around weapons. The other two wern't human. Gus was a halfling and finally a Half orc Chandel. They were pretty eager to get down there and explore so they talked to some people  purchesed some stuff and headed down. I think they expected to find undead down there or abberations not sure to be honest. Sorry I can't be much help in that regard"*

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak nods.  "Well, thank you, Joram.  It sounds like you have something else in mind?  Why were you waiting for us?"

Yarro chimes in, from behind the others, "And are there some dwarves here? We heard some strange liquid came from the torch, and wanted to ask about it.  Thank you."

----------


## u-b

"If there is nothing else to be learned, then I think we are mostly ready. Just give me a moment to water-proof the things."

The powder horns should hold on their own, but more sensitive things, like scrolls and paper cartriges, require some care. Thony puts them, including Sarina's two scrolls and the discount papers into an empty waterskin. Then he declares he's ready.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

"* She didn't mention me? Dolga must have forgotten to tell you but for those that are traveling down into the caves below I offer my services to help you get to the caves free of charge. I've prepared Water breathing and with some eqipment I can make it so you'll be able to breath under water for six hours that should be enough time to swim in and explore for a bit and then return."*
_When the Yarro chimes in about the dwarves he gestures to the youg man_* "Otto can introduce you to them if you want to talk to them they're in the guest rooms."* _The young man Otto, gets up from his seat ready to help you._

----------


## u-b

"Yes, we'll talk to them. This wouldn't take much time." says Sarina ready to follow.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak smiles at Joram and says, "Thank you, that sounds perfect.  We'll speak to these dwarves and be right back."

Yarro nods as she and Kallak follow Otto, Sarina, and Thorny to the next room.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"Splendid I'll get ready while you talk to them "* _Otto and the bird lead you across the hall to the door opposite of the shop it opens to a long hall way leading to individual cells._
*"You know them or something"*_ Otto asks_ *"your the first visitors they have gotton since they came here."* _He stopps at a room near the end of the hall and knocks._
A voice frome inside responds with a gruff*"Come in were decent"* 
_Otto opens the door and two dwarves playing cards with another human at the table look over at your group._
_The human seems to be another alcolyte of the church dressed in brown work clothes. The two dwarfs are dressed in simple clothes one in a green vest while the other has a blue shirt._
*"He finally kicking us out?"* _The one in the blue shirt asks_ *"we'll be gone tomorrow back home"*
*"You got visitors"
"Oh well come in."*
_The green vested one replies_ *" We're not for hire right now if thats what you askin"*

----------


## u-b

"Uh, no, that's not what we are asking." "Though we might well ask as to why." "I mean, greetings. I am Sarina and this is my friend Thony. And these two are Kallak and Yarro. We are going to make an attempt to relight the Torch and rescue anyone still alive of the previous teams. And we came here because we've heard of some accident with some substance and would like to know more, if you do not mind."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"Oh yer gonna go down there well best of luck. If your talking about this"* T_he dwarf in the blue shirt lift it up showing a large patch of pink new skin on his left side_ *" Nothing to special just a bad luck draw from the Drippins."* _He plays a card still interested in there game._ 
_The human male chimes in with_ *"Can't believe you drank that stuff. Yer lucky to be alive"*
*"Well them high felutin up in Starfall drink it."*
*"Yeah but they get the good stuff"* _The Dwarf in the green vest finally replies_ *"They got alchemist to weed out the duds"*

Skill propt
Diplomacy Dc10 Try and keep them on track and tell you why they drank it.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak chimes in, "That looks very interesting.  What are drippins?"  Yarro adds, "I know a little about alchemy, maybe I can help if you describe it."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"You explain Clarance I've had enough talk about drippens for awhile"* _The blue shirted dwarf draws from the deck on the table._
_The green vested dwarf Clarance throws down a card and starts talking_ *"The Drippens,Chaos juice and a dozen other names. They all are talking about that sludge that's coming up where the torch was."*
_Another round of cards and once it's back to him he resumes speaking_ *"Alot of people try it it opens up your mind and has weird effects on the body some good some bad mostly temporary."*
_Another round_ "*But to the lucky few it permenatly changes people they say the top official under the black soverighn got to drink some special stuff makes them immortal. Not sure about that."*
_Final round and the three show their hands the blue shirted dwarf. you finally learn his name is Lumin, wins._ *" Lumin over there convinced me we should try it. See if we could live forever and ended up nearly killing himself. Any more questions?"*

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro says, truthfully, "That is interesting.  How did you know it was drippings?" 

Kallak adds, "Yes, how would we recognize it?"

Yarro speaks softly, mostly to herself, "I wonder if it can be refined. Or if good or bad drippings can be identified in some way..."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Lumin chuckles and explains_ *"Drippins like my uncle explained are usually some sort of muti color sheen on it like when oil contacts water an bubble and smell like a dozen different things. You know when you've found it no two ways about it."*
_Clarance shakes his head_ *"Not sure if you could refine it or at least make it more stable. That's something beyond us."*
_Otto pipes up with_ *"I think Joram might be ready by now. Do you have any more questions?"*

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak says, "No, I think we are good here."  He smiles and nods at the dwarves.  "Thank you for your time, master dwarves."

Unless Sarina or Thorny have anything to ask, he and Yarro follow Otto to Joram.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The whole group: Thony,Kallak,Yarro, Sarina along with Joram exit the temple and head off to the Weeping Pond. You travel along the road passing the Crowfeather Palace and then follow the river leading to the pond. The it's about 3:00PM when you arrive. The pond and river have a pungent and noxious sulfur smell along with several other chemical scents. It reminds Kallak and Yarro of Yarro's chemical experiments. When you reach the pond you see that no plants or animals live in the pond or at it sides. The pond is tranquil and surrounded by cliffs. Joram remarks_ *"It be a lovely place to go swim if it didn't stink to high heaven."* _He grips the strange rod he has been carrying and casts water breathing on the group._ *"Alright now the caves are through there"* _he points to a place near the cliffs._
You now can water breath for 6 Hours.
Skill Prompts
Swim :DC 10
Every one needs to make fortitude save Vs Poison

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Yarro, Sarina and Thony have trouble at first swimming while Kallak swims around with practiced ease.Thony starts to get the hang of it but Yarro and Sarina struggle. Yarro finds her armor is impending her movements and Sarina's limited body strength is not cut out for swimming. Still with the spell in effect you are able to make it to the first cavern. It still takes you twice as long because of Yarro and Sarina but you make it in two minuets.As you finally walk up the sandy beach in the first chamber a wave of nausea hits you Kallak and Sarina get hit the worst._
Kallak and Sarina are now sickened for 1 minute: 2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.
_The air stinks of mold and vinegar a biter taste compared to the air outside. Surprisingly there is a faint light in the cave but you see that it emanates from three house cat sized beetles that are chittering around the cave. You see a small ledge leading further into the cave system and a large passageway that the water is flowing out of. The water your standing in is about two feet deep. The bugs are the only illumination you have in the room._

Skill propt 
Knowledge nature: Dc 10 to Identify the creatures
Battle Map Here

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak spits the disgusting water out of his mouth, trying not to retch and empty his guts entirely.  He wants to take a drink from his waterskin, but these glowing beetles command his attention.  He takes a 5' step forward in front of his companions, and readies his greatsword in case any of the creatures approach him.  "I don't know what you are, but if you let us through we will be on our way," he says in a calm, (hopefully) soothing tone.  He knows he cannot sooth these vermin like he sometimes can with animals, but familiar habits are hard to break.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Kallak failed his knowledge check, but I think Yarro succeeded.  I will wait to post her action depending on what she knows about these beetles.

----------


## u-b

Thony draws the rapier and hands the musket to Sarina. "Let's stay right here for the moment, I have to get my weapon dry. Also I wonder if these are good swimmers and would like to get wet. That said, if no earlier group bothered to kill them, probably harmless anyway. I think I've read something about this sort..." Meanwhile Sarina casts _Prestidigitation_ and starts to remove the remaining water from Thony's musket.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thony is standing still with an attack ready.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Thony and Yarro both reconize the creatures as Giant Fire Beetles they're Vermin and they don't look happy. However they don't come closer they seem to be waiting for the group to get on dry land.
Taking a moment to observe the cave you notice the stony beach seems to have scorch marks as if someone tried to burn something here. Seems you can either take on the fire beetles and climb the ledge to go further in or continue following the river._ 

Ooc: The battle map dosn't depict it accuratly but you can follow the river through the North east exit. It's not that small.

----------


## u-b

"I wonder which way would be more "forward". We can shoot these beetles from where we stand, but there is no point if Khonnir went through that passage." says Thony as Sarina finishes draining the musket and hands it back. Sarina then proceeds to drain all the clothing while Thony sheathes the blade and loads the musket. The draining of the clothing was going to take some time and might, at their option, include Kallak and Yarro too.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro responds to Thorny, softly, "Why don't we follow the river? If Master Khonnir destroyed fire beetles here before, I doubt they would come back so quickly."

Kallak nods at that.  "Yeah, and we can always come back and go the other route if we have to.  Save our strength for whatever got the other teams.  It certainly wasn't these bugs."  He shoots a glance at Sarina.  "And that's a neat trick drying the weapon, lady."

----------


## u-b

After she has finished the draining and has mostly recovered from the poisonous effect of the water, Sarina takes one of the scrolls and casts a spell stored in it. This does not have much visual effect. She then declares that she is ready to go.

*Spoiler*
Show

Mage armor on herself.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Deciding against engaging the with the Fire Beetles the group decide to continue following the river but find that out side of the initial area of the fire beetles glow the cave is pitch black.After getting a light source_ (I'm assuming you light a torch or sun rod)_ your able to see the cavern you've wandered into.A shallow creek runs through the middle of this cavern, while to
the south a stony bank rises up from the water. Thick carpets of green and gray mold and fungus grow on the bank, particularly around a trio of three-foot-high, foul-smelling mounds. You also see that poking out of the mound clossest to you a desicated foot.
_
Battle Map Here

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro, holding a torch, looks at the fungus and mounds.  "That is very interesting," she states in her flat way.  "Do you think each of those mounds  was a person?"  She looks hard at the fungus, trying to identify what it could be.  

"Yeah, interesting," Kallak responds, slightly sarcastically.  He is looking all around to make sure there isn't some creature who caused those mounds in the first place.  As usual, his hands are free, but he makes sure his bow and sword are not obstructed by his backpack.

----------


## u-b

"Just perfect. Some carnivorous fungi. Needs some fire and I would prefer the bugs anyway. Move on, shall we?" says Thony ready to continue east.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Yarro notices that something is off that while the mold here seems to all be natural there seems to be too much of it. Kallak notices that the mounds are not just fungi as he spots one moving. He warns the others and suddenly the mounds unfurl "looking" at the group with a psudopod. Yarro recognizes that they are slimes but young ones. The slimes start to maneuver towards the group unafraid of the water as the beetles were._

Your in a battle

Skill propts
Know Dungeoneering DC 11

Battle Map Here

----------


## u-b

Sarina steps behind Yarro and raises her hand ready for a magical gesture. "Step aside, Yarro, please. I'll try to burn them." Thony moves forward a bit and when he has a clear line of fire to the farthest thing, makes a shot.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sarina: step to NE, ready burning hands S
Thony: move two squares E, shoot at SE

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro nods and quickly steps back behind Kallak.  She continues holding her torch high as she deftly grabs the necessary reagents from her belt and make an alkahest bomb.  She aims the bomb for not the nearest slime, but one where the splash damage hopefully will not harm her companions.  

Kallak unsheathes his greatsword, and brings it down with all his might on the nearest mound creature.  

*Spoiler*
Show

Yarro 5' steps diagonally so Kallak is between her and the nearest mound before mixing and throwing her bomb. Hopefully she has a clear line of sight to one of the slimes that is more than 5' away from one of the other PCs.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The three slimes converge on the group. One takes a swipe at Yarro and missis. The two others focus on Kallak one manages to hit Kallak and gives him a nasty bruise._
(Kallak -3hp)
_ Sarina prepares to unleash a burning hands spell getting into position and waiting for Yarro to move. Yarro moves out of the way and Sarina unleashes her burning hands spell scorching the two slimes in front of her. However the flames have no effect on the masses of mold. Yarro grabs one of her bombs and decides to go for an area of effect against the slimes instead of a direct hit. She tosses it so it hits the body behind the slimes. The bombs contents quickly dissolve a good portion of two of the creatures and injure the last one._ 
(A-5hp,B-5hp,C-3hp)
_Rather than risk getting hit by the slimes Thony stands his ground and fires quickly obliterating one of the slimes._
(Slime A is Dead)
_Kallak unsheathes his weapon and again obliterates a slime._
(Slime C is Dead)

Battle Map Here

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro steps to her left to get a clear view, draws one of her daggers and throws it at the slime.  Kallak tries to defend himself from the slime with his blade until he can effective attack the creature.  Then he tries to sweep his greatsword along the ground and sever the slime in half.  

*Spoiler*
Show

Yarro 5' steps to the east and throws a dagger.  Kallak is using combat expertise to get a +1 to AC but a -1 to his attack roll, assuming the slime is still alive when it is Kallak's turn to attack.

----------


## u-b

"What? They are..." Sarina apparently has trouble accepting the fact that the fire spell did nothing good. She does not finish saying aloud just what she thinks about that, instead quickly casting a spell while clutching to a sturdy flask carrien in a bandolier. She shoots a small globe of liquid that misses the slime by no small amount. Thony tears down a paper cartridge to reload the musket and shoots at the one remaining slime, aiming hastly, but hoping that'd be good enough.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The slime takes another swipe at Kallak hoping to get a taste of the rangers blood but it only hits his armor. Sarina tries to finish off the slime but misses completely the acid ball hitting the wall. Yarro tries to strike the slime by drawing her dagger and throwing it but miss judges the distance and the dagger only hits the rocky shore.Thony loads and fires a shot at the creature but missjudges the angle and misses the shot taking a bit of the rocky shore instead. Kallak tries to bring the sword down on the lucky slime but it dodges out of the way and trys to strike him again. The slimes psudopod only hits air however._
(EVERYONE MISSES)

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak exclaims, as he narrowly avoids getting hit by the slime, "By the gods, this one is slippery!"

Yarro furrows her brow in concentration, draws her second (and last) dagger, aims at the acrobatic slime, and releases.  

Once Kallak recovers his balance, he brings his greatsword around in a full arc, aiming for the center of the slime.

----------


## u-b

Sarina mumbles some magic again and throws another small ball of liquid at the thing. Not willing to waste more alchemical cartriges on what seems not to be a major threat, Thony draws the rapier and moves closer to stab it.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sorry. I kind of figured we have won and forgot it's still my turn to post. And the rapier is not touch, of course, it's just an error left from editing an earlier roll.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Sarina again attemps to hit the slime but it doges only to be pinned by Yarro's thrown knife the slime disintigrates into a foul soup.

With the slimes vanquished you finally get a good look at the corpses that they covered. Three halfling corpses rest on the rocky beach covered still in molds and fungus. The river continues on but the path ahead is much more narrow you'll need to walk single file.
_
Combat END
Everyone gets 105XP

SKill propt
Perception:DC20
Heal: DC15

----------


## u-b

Thony takes some time to reload the musket, then proceeds to examine the dead halflings. Of particular interest are questions of what they have died from and whether they have been looted alteady by the following groups. "The fate of the halflings was still listed as unknown, despite them being the very first group, so maybe Khonnir did not go through here. Shall we return to the bugs now or continue on?"

----------


## Continental Op

"Nice shot, Yarro!" Kallak remarks, belatedly trying to hide his surprise.  He cleans his blade of the slime in the river, and looks around at Thorny's comment.  "Yes, I see your point, Thorny.  Yarro, you don't think Khonnir would have left them here to mold, do you?"

Yarro finds her two daggers - the one in the slime, and the one that went astray.  As she also cleans her blade, she ponders the questions asked by the men.  "Perhaps Khonnir did not report his findings to the temple, but I doubt he would have left these beings here.  Of course, maybe he meant to bring them back on his second trip, but of course he did not return.  I do not believe we have enough evidence to know either way, except that either route is dangerous.  I propose we keep going in this direction, at least for now.  But if any disagree, please speak.  I can see arguments for both ways."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Their is something Thony notices about the bodies the way the bodies are positioned it looks like they did not meet their end in this chamber. The bodies are in unnatural positions and look as if they were dumped here. A cursory glance of the bodies also reveal everything of value has been stripped. The bodies have neither weapons or armor. The slimes make it difficult to tell anything about the bodies condition most of the torso and limbs are badly degraded though Thony notices what looks like something besides the slimes were eating the bodies from the nibble marks you can find.You'll probably need a sack or something to carry the remains back to the surface if you choose to do so. Do you forge on ahead through the tunnel or return to the entrance to confront the beetles?_

----------


## u-b

"They have not died here and have been already looted. So, likely some other team also went this way, maybe intending to pick them up on their way back. I doubt local inhabitants would have bothered. Not Khonnir's first trip, but maybe his second. Let's go and see what has happened to _them_?" After seeing the bodies, Thony is somewhat inclined to continue along the stream, if only to retreat at slightest provocation. Assuming everyone agrees, Sarina makes the following remark. "But if we don't come back, would it be useful to the following party to know where _we_ went?" To which Thony just comes closer to a wall next to the nearest body and, on about the eye level, scratches "Thony ==>" using his spiked gauntlet.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak grunts at Thorny leaving a message for others. "Well that's a grim thought, but not a bad one."  Once Thorny is finished and ready to go, Kallak again takes the lead following the stream further into the cave.  Yarro continues behind him with the torch.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The narrow cavern takes time to traverse and it's slow going but it finally seems to open up into a cavern. You can see the shore nearby and think how great it will be to get out of the water. However your still in darkness and can only see about 20 feet out thanks to the torch.

Skill prompts
Percption check DC?

Battle map here

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak pauses a beat, but after (presumably) hearing nothing, starts to lead the way up to the shore...

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The large cavern seems to echo with the sloshing water as you make your way to the shore drops of water falling from the ceiling. Yarro does not catch it but Kallak Sarina and Thony hear something scraping around on shore but it is only Sarina that initially spots the beast. A small child sized creature moves toward the group. It's body resembling something of a hairless scaled monkey and the face of a frog with two white seemingly blind eyes looking forward. It's eyes start to glow.

*Battle Begin!*
*Spoiler: Initative order*
Show


SarinaMonsterKallakThonyYarro



Skillpropts
FORT SAVE: DC13
Know Arcana: DC13 Specify what you want to know

Battle Map here

----------


## u-b

Sarina moves south-east until she's close enough, then mumbles something and gestures with her hand towards the creature. A vivid cone of clashing colors springs forth from her hand hitting the hairless scaled monkey and everything around it.

*Spoiler*
Show

Three squares SE, than color spray.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Sensing something wrong Sarina leaps into action running towards the creature. As she closes in on the beast it reflexively illuminates it's eyes. Sarina is caught by the blinding light but manages to get the color spray off stunning the beast with a blinding array of colors. The creature shakes it's head stunned by the multitude of colors it just witnessed.
_
The Blindhiem is now stunned for 4 rounds. Sarina is now blind for 1 hour. The creatures gaze is active.

Battle map here

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro shouts, "Don't get too close or look directly at its eyes!  It can blind you!" 

Taking Yarro's advice, Kallak pulls his bow and circles to the south to get a clear shot around Sarina, trying not to look a the creature directly.  However, when he takes aim he must look in the creature's direction.  

Yarro does the same as Kallak, but circles around the other way, moving east until she can clear line of sight around Sarina to throw a bomb.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So Kallak would need to move at least 10' south, I think, to have a clear shot at the frog creature.  The question is whether he would also move 5' away from the creature or not, since Kallak doesn't know the creature's gaze range (which I assume is the lighter cone area).  Yarro did say to not get close to the creature, but I don't think Kallak would necessarily take that to mean "stay as far away as possible."  I leave it to you, Sleepy.  I will make the attack rolls, just in case Kallak is not blinded.  

As for Yarro, if the water is difficult terrain she would move 15' east, and also still be in the creature's gaze attack.  If it isn't, she would move 25' east to be slightly behind the creature before she throws a bomb.

----------


## u-b

Thony moves just enough to the east to avoid hitting Sarina. He is too busy not looking at the creature he targets to keep his aim straight, but this is of no consequence as the weapon misfires. Meanwhile Sarina, somethat aimlessly, tries to withdraw to north-west. "I can't see! Can't see!" 

*Spoiler*
Show

Two squares to the east. A misfire.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Kallak decides to keep away from the beast whose eyes now shine like bulleye lanterns and takes the shot with his bow, The arrow grazes the creature but it dosn't cry out. Thony steps to the side but his gun jams. Yarro quickly moves around to the side of creature the slow moving water hardly impeading her gait and tosses a Bomb hitting the Blindhiem but while the flesh sizzles from the acid the creature still dosn't utter a sound. Sarina however finds she can't see anything and finds moving around blind disorienting.
_

Count down 2/4 turns left on the stun.
Battle map Here

Hope I got Yarro's postioning right.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak shouts in consternation, "Are we even hurting this thing?! And someone needs to help Sarina!" 

Yarro responds, "I think Sarina's spell paralyzed the blindhiem.  And we need to neutralize it as soon as we can.  Sarina, can you duck down?  The blindness is temporary, and we will get you as soon as we can."

Kallak takes Yarro's advice, and puts everything he has into firing another arrow at the frog-thing's eyes.  Yarro moves a bit closer to the Blindhiem, mixes a bomb and tosses it.  

*Spoiler*
Show

Kallak is using deadly aim this round.  Yarro moves 10' south and 5' diagonally southeast before throwing her bomb.

----------


## u-b

Thony clears the rifle and loads it again, with fresh powder and bullet. Sarina moves a bit away from where the bombs are exploding, enters the water, and does her best to defend herself against things unseen.

*Spoiler*
Show

Spending a point of grit to quick clear as a move action, then load as a standard. Sarina moves NW and takes a total defense action.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_With Kallak's comment about whether they were hurting it Yarro remembers Blindhelms are usually very quiet beings even in a fight. It would explain it's quiet reaction to being burned by acid.
Thony quickly clears and reloads the jammed gun while Sarina takes cover. Kallak takes a shot with his bow but misses the creature only by a hair. Yarro however hit's the creature again acid seeping into the creatures skin it's breath starts to become ragged but it is still standing strong.
_
Count down
 1/4 turns left on the stun.

Battle map Here

----------


## u-b

Thony aims at the creature and shoots, then he moves a bit further away. Sarina just keeps defending herself.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thony makes two steps north.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak grits his teeth and tries again with another arrow.  Yarro hesitates, then mixes her second-to-last bomb and throws it at the Blindhiem.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Kallak let's loose his arrow and it hit's the Blindhelm in the chest finally knocking the creature down. It's eyes fade and the cavern it thrust back into darkness. Yarro still holds the torch. The creature is dying and after killing it you see some oddities about it. It wears a ragged and shredded hood that might have at one point covered it's eyes. Also something has been burned into it's flesh on the hip. A cursory glance around the room now that its safe you find the half eaten body of a man in the pool in the back you also see a glint from something around his neck.
There are two exit's from the cave one leading back towards the entrance and another that seems to lead deeper into the mountain. And the way you just came.
With Sarina blind what will you do?_

Skill prompts
linguistics: DC 20 What's that weird writing?

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro moves to help Sarina.  "I believe the blindness will wear off in one hour.  I am sorry I did not recognize the creature and react fast enough.  Your spell saved us, Sarina.".  Yarro helps Sarina back onto land.  

Kallak kicks the frog-thing to make sure it is dead, then looks closely at the hood and the apparent brand on its hip.  "Yarro, are these things intelligent?  Or do you think it was trained somehow?"  

Once Sarina is on shore and resting, Yarro moves to examine the body and the strange writing.  "Hmm...I am not sure..."

----------


## u-b

Sarina sits on the stone floor of the cave not doing anything much. She still seems somewhat shocked by what happened. Having ample time now, Thony proceeds to examine everything that he can see, including the strange writing, which he takes some time to describe to Sarina as best as he can, the thing about the corpse's neck, the corpse itself, and just about everything else that is in the room.

*Spoiler*
Show

I think Sarina won't say anything definite about the writing unless Yarro helps by providing a more informed insight.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro looks over Thorny's shoulder as he describes the writing, and interrupts to correct his description whenever it does not convey the complete picture.  

Kallak says in an undertone to Thorny, "Sorry for Yarro, it is just the way she is.  She does not seem to understand that interrupting is rude."

Yarro hears him, and responds "I do not interrupt anyone, unless they are incorrect.  The truth is more important than manners, is it not?"

Kallak grins, and shakes his head.  He takes the torch from Yarro (being the only one who needs the light, apparently), and examines the body and the rest of the cave.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Unfortunately neither Sarina nor Yarro knows what the burned word is but Sarina guesses it might be undercommon. With nothing much else in the cave expect a couple of corpses you search the one in the water. Unlike the gnomes this one seems to be untouched. However the Blindhelm seems to have eaten a lot of the flesh. It takes an hour for Sarina's eyesight to return during which you need to light another torch since the first one burns out._
*Spoiler: Loot*
Show


Belt Pouch
-21GP
A Silver holy symbol: A Pick axe made of a femur, a human skull & a large rib
2 Water tight potions



Skill propts
Know Religion:DC 20 To identify the weird Holy symbol
Identify the potions:DC16
Yarro: Craft (alchemy)
Anyone: Perception

You have about 5 hours and 40 minuets of water breathing left

----------


## u-b

Sarina and Thony examine the potions. Thony thinks he has encountered something like this in the past. Meanwhile, Sarina comments on the burned word: "I don't know the language, but the writing seems to be not unlike Undercommon. Might be someone has marked their slave or something. I wonder if it has escaped or was put here to guard."

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro responds to Sarina, "Probably set here to guard, I think.  And do Gremlins speak Undercommon?"  She shrugs at the holy symbol, but takes her time examining the potions in turn, before handing them to Kallak.  Kallak also takes the belt pouch and holy symbol.  "I don't mind carrying these for the group, unless anyone objects.  I figure we can settle up accounts back in town. Could anyone tell which group this might have been part of?  I guess the holy symbol could maybe tell us something, but I don't know what it is."


A little while later, before the torch goes out, Kallak also offers, "Hey all, if I really am the only one who needs to light, I can do without it a while while we wait for Sarina to recover.  So longs as you two (motioning to Thorny and Yarro) can keep a lookout, I can wait to strike up another torch until we are ready to go on." 

Yarro nods, and adds, "And I think we should go on, but you all should know that I have only two bombs left.  I can switch to my crossbow after that, but I will be less effective."

----------


## u-b

"Sorry, not an expert on religions. Not one of Cayden's, that for sure." "Me neither. I doubt it's one of our major faiths. At least, I don't remember anyone with this symbol."

*Spoiler*
Show

No objection to spending some time in the dark and then coninuing on.

----------


## Continental Op

After examining the potions, Yarro states "This is lucky for us.  These are potions of cure light wounds.  I have this spell memorized, so I suggest two others should carry these, just in case."  She hands one to Thorny and one to Kallak.  


During the down time, Kallak feels out Thorny and Sarina a bit about their feelings on the Technic League.  "I know you both have said before that you are not from Numeria, but have you had any dealings with the Technic League?  They basically run this country."

----------


## u-b

Thony puts the potion in the bandolier. "Had no real contact with it and no dealings. Taking this town, they don't seem too active running it, as far as I can notice, and we have not been anywhere else." Thony shtugs. He apparently couldn't care less about the Technic League. "Southwards?"

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro chimes in, "Maybe we should go back towards the cave entrance by this path to the west, to cover our escape?  I believe it would be better if something behind us, like those fire beetles, does not move in while we are exploring and block the way back, when we are tired and depleted.  I am guessing we will need to explore this cavern in stages, like my mentor."

Kallak shrugs.  "I'm fine, either way."

----------


## u-b

"Well, yeah, I suppose our goal is somewhere to the east, but no objection to playing it safe. That is, as safe as this could be played with the statistics at hand. Lead on." Thony seems to be fine with the plan. The Torch could well wait and the man is not a close friend of Thony's to rush saving him ahead of the man's own friends, even for a reward. Sarina seems to have no objections either, if only because she normally relied on Thony for decisions like that and did not have a strong opinion.

----------


## Continental Op

Once Sarina regains her sight, Kallak strikes a torch and hands it to Yarro.  He then takes the lead on the path towards the east, with Yarro behind him.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_As you head down the west passage you see a collection of stalactites and stalagmites choke this low-ceilinged cavern, making it difficult to squeeze between them. Matching stalactites close in from the five-foot-high ceiling, giving the impression of a maw of needlelike teeth bearing down on one another. A dead half-orc sprawls on the ground near the caves eastern entrance. You can faintly hear the beetles skittering around beyond the west exit._

Battle map here

Skill prompts
Know local: DC 10
Heal :DC12

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Turning over the half-ork Kallak and Yarro are able to recognize a long time patron of the bar and a minor friend Parda Garr. She was a brawler who was well liked by everyone in town. However lately she started hanging out with the Rope Fist gang. Seems she paid the ultimate price for associating her self with them. However you also notice that on her back are a number of wounds too clean to be made with claws. You can tell that they are most likely knife wounds and were done by an experienced combatant._

Continue on and clear out the beetles?

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak shakes his head, pointing to the knife wounds in Parda's back.  He then leads the way forward, towards the fire beetles.  On the way he looks behind the stalagmites, making sure nothing is going to leap out at them.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_You quickly move through the small forest of stalactites and stalagmites as you near the west entrance you can see the flickering lights of the beetles._
Are you gonna go charging in or attack from afar?

----------


## Continental Op

As soon as they start to get close, Kallak quietly pulls out his bow and starts trying to sneak up on the beetles.  His hope is to get off an arrow to two before they get in melee.  He also fervently hopes they do not breathe fire...

----------


## u-b

Thony sneaks some distance behind Kallak. Sarina lets them go with the assumption that they will either eventually fall back or win without her intervention.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Kallak sneaks up on the beetles easily as they seem more interested in scrounging for food than keeping a lookout for predators. They seem interested in what looks like a patch of burnt ground. Behind him about 20 feet is Thony ready to help out if needed._

You're in battle 
You have the surprise round.
*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


ThonySarinaKallakBeetlesYarro


Battle map here

----------


## u-b

Thony is all ready for Kallak to start a fight. He might be able to get one shot straight, but then the rifle misfires again.

*Spoiler*
Show

For the surprise round Thony will ready an action. A shot if he can see a target, a move if he cannot. On his normal round the rifle misfires. Sarina is not participating.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak nocks an arrow and aims for the beetle to the north, furthest from the water.  He releases just as the beetle pauses in its movements.

Edit: For Kallak's action after the surprise round, he quickly draws another arrow.  If the first beetle he shot at is still moving, he fires at it again.  Otherwise, he moves on to the next beetle in the line, the one northwest of him and shoots it.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Kallak fires at the closest beetle skewering it. Thony realizes that he'll need to move up as he can't get a good sight on the enemy. The beetles now alerted to Kallak's presence focus on him. But kallak loosed another arrow and pins another to the cave floor. Finally with a clear line of sight to a target Thony brings his rifle up but it again misfires. The final beetle opens it's shell and flies toward Kallak. It tries to bite the young man but is not able to get a good grip._

Battle map here

----------


## u-b

Not wanting to waste time clearing his rifle, Thony draws the rapier and attacks in melee. He pierces the beetle right through and keeps it that way until it stops moving. He then lets it fall to the floor, wipes and sheathes the rapier and takes time to clear and reload the rifle. He then looks around for anything noteworthy (a close view of scorch marks and what not).

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_With Thony's stab the final beetle finally falls silent. With a new vantage point everyone can see the scorch marks near the shore of the stony beach. A more through look might be needed to make sense of tracks you see in the soot.
_
Combat is complete
Everyone gets : *105 XP*

Climbing up and down the 5 foot cliff: DC 10
Survival Making sense of the tracks: DC20

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak nods at Thorny in thanks for dispatching the last beetle.  He then carefully climbs down the embankment and examines the track.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Kallak climbs down the 5 foot cliff and takes a look at the tracks while he can tell some are human like tracks and various animals as well there are to many crossing over each other to get a clear picture. With both entrances clear the group must make a decision. Continue into the cave or return to town and rest up?_

----------


## u-b

Thony looks as Kallak tries to make sense of numerous tracks. "Seems to be a popular place. Shall we move on deeper inside?" "Can we wait for a moment? I want leave a message here." Sarina takes a blank (formerly mage armor) scroll and writes a chort recap of what the party did and encountered so far. Then whe puts it near the dead beetles, places a small stone over it so that it stays put, but is still clearly visible. Then she is ready to go.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak stares at the tracks a little longer, then gives it up as a lost cause.  "I can't make anything out down here.  As you say Thorny, the palce is too popular."

Kallak comes back up, and looks a little askance at Sarina.  "You don't think we're going to make it back?"

Kallak has a small smile on his face, but Yarro either does not see it or it does not register.  So she states in a matter-of-fact way, "It is always best to prepare.  And Sarina's note is really for the town's benefit.  I, for one, approve."  Kallak just nods, and does not correct Yarro.  

"Yes, I think we are ready to proceed.  I will take point again, and we can take that path to the south now.  Hoepfully there are no more of those weird frog-things."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_You return to the cave with the dead blindheim and start down the south exit. You find it leads to a long tunnel heading deeper into the mountain. You exit into an odd room that from Thony and Kallaks perspective reminds them of the dump. A collection of crates, boxes, rubble, and scavenged metal lies heaped in the northwest section of this damp cave. Several strange chalk drawings of twisted, spiny plants, a strange three-legged creature, and emaciated four-armed humanoids mark the walls._

Battle map here

You have 4hours and 20 minutes left of water breathing.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak whispers to the others "What could have gathered all this trash?  Those gremlins?".  Kallak hefts his cold iron planson and cautiously approaches the garbage pile, waving the others back, listening for any sounds of movement.  

Yarro takes the moment to examine the strange drawings (from where she is), to see if she recognizes anything.

----------


## u-b

Thony just watches the passages. He is not particularly interested in a pile of garbage. At the moment, at least. "Is that the depiction of the same robot we have seen for real?" says Sarina pointing at the drawing of a three-legged creature "If so, maybe the rest is to await us too."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The drawing of the three legged creature is very much the repair robot you saw earlier. The others however your not sure about the four limbed one. The garbage it's self seems to be just garbage but you notice that among the garbage are a number of technology items ruined but the sight gives you hope more tech is further in the mountain.
While Kallak is looking over the garbage pile Yarro takes note of some of the pieces he digs out and between the two of them you find 7 silver disks. 
_
Knowledge local DC20 to identify the four armed creature.
Which way? Southeast or west?

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak keeps out his planson.  "Southeast?"  Unless there are objections, he starts heading down the tunnel.

----------


## u-b

Neither Thony nor Sarina have any objections. They follow Kallak and Yarro in the same previously established order.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_As you enter the passage way you feel something is off. The air is colder and you even see a rim of frost lining parts of the walls and floor of the passage way. You soon enter a cavern your standing on a small cliff overlooking the cave and about ten feet below you see the cave floor and what seems to be a light layer of brown dust carpets the cave floor. a body of some sort sits slumped against the eastern wall._

Skill propts
What is this stuff?
Knowledge dungeon: DC 12
or  Survival: DC15
Battle map Here

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak stops and whispers to the others _"Wait a moment, I know what this stuff is..."_

[Edit]: "I've heard of this!  It must be brown mold, and it causes the cold we felt on the way down.  If we get near it, the cold is so intense it can knock people out.  I don't think we can go down there."

Yarro responses, "Maybe my bombs can kill it?  Though they do not cause fire."

"Actually, fire makes it grow, for some reason.  I've heard cold can kill it, but I have no idea why.  Your acid might be able to, as well.  I'm not sure.  And rather than risk it, I suggest we go around.  It looks like it is spread around this cave quite a bit."

Yarro nods. "Alright.  Should we double back and try the other path?"

----------


## u-b

"Give me a couple of minutes. I want to estimate how long it would take to get rid of this mold." says Sarina. With one hand she grabs a flask she has in her bandolier, with other, she starts to gesture, casting _Acid Splash_ again and again, sending tiny globes of acid towards the brown mold. She does that for about five minutes, then estimates how much is done and how mush is still left to do.

*Spoiler*
Show

50 attacks of 1d3+1 acid at +2 touch.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Sarina starts the task of trying to remove the brown mold using acid. However after a minute she has cleared about half of a five foot square. But before you get ready to take a short break while Sarina continues to blast the mold with acid you here behind you_ *"That's going to take forever"* _As you spin around to find who said that you hear the voice speak again_ *"I'm gonna make you an offer you'd be wise to accept."* _Focusing on the voice it seems to come from a wall from the cavern you just came from to your right. Focusing on the spot you can make out a rough female humanoid shape but it's tough to see as the skin perfectly matches the cave wall. The female humanoid seems to only have a few crude pieces of clothing but caries a sword thankfully undrawn._ *"Two of you are going to follow me and speak to our... leader. Yeah that sounds right. The other two stay. Be good and don't make any trouble and Brath and Yardiss wn't hurt you. We're not interested in fighting."* _You can tell she is eyeing you ready to defend herself if she see's you making any hostile moves._

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak puts his hand on his planson, but does not draw it.  Yarro responds, "Why just two of us? You could be trying to divide our group, to make us easier prey.  What assurance do we have that you will not attack us?  We are not looking for trouble, just one of the men who came down here before us."

While Yarro talks, Kallak looks around for the other two this humanoid mentioned.

----------


## u-b

Thony and Sarina stay silent for some time, then Sarina asks "Have you made this offer to anyone else lately?" while Thony just continues to watch this person.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sense motive rolled.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The humanoid addresses Yarro first .She fumbles with some of the words as it seems common is not her first language._ *" Two only because we need a garantee you won't attack us.  I'm in more danger than you. If your looking for one person from those past intrusions our leader might know which one and where they went. if you need further assurace you may take my blade wile we go to the leader."*
_To Sarina's question she responds with_ *"Your the first group we're trying to talk with we need allies right now not more corpses."*
_Both Sarina and Thony sense she is rather uncomfortable though your not sure if it's because she is speaking to people she doesn't know or the threat of battle that seems to hang in the air. However you don't get the feeling she is being evasive or trying to trick you._

Skill prompts
Locating the other humanoids: Perception Dc 23
What is she?  Know local Dc 20
Do you need more info or what some sort of explanation? Diplomacy DC varies

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak does not see anyone else, and relaxes a little.  In a low voice, he says "I don't know, Yarro, what do you think?"

Yarro ***** her head slightly.  "I think it may be worth the risk.  But which two of us would go?" She glances at Thorny and Sarina, then turns to this humanoid, and asks "How far is this leader?  Would we be separated long?"

Edit: OOC: Apparently I should have said Yarro TURNS her head slightly to the side.  Sheesh.

----------


## u-b

"We'll go. I and Sarina." says Thony looking past the strange humanoid famale at some exact point in the surrounding darkness. "Maybe she can even leave you some company more lively than just a blade." Then he shrugs. "Whatever. Should not be problematic."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Thony can see just at the edge of the dim light a figure another humanoid like the one talking to you but with a bow and arrow he has one arrow knocked ready to fire at a moments notice. He seems to be a male and like the girl  is completely bald you can't see any more but Thony guesses they are in the darkness beyond the dim light._
_The girl thinks for a moment and answers Yarro's question_ *"Our leader is about one choes away from here or closer"* _The odd measurement confuses you for a second but you recognize it as a water clock measurement of two and a half minuets._ *"As for how long you'll be gone well that will depend on you"* _She looks to the group after Thony volunteers him and Sarina_ *" Final answer?"*


*Spoiler: picture of the male*
Show

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak looks to Yarro, who shrugs and nods.  "Please ask about Khonnir, and we will not make any progress on the mold while you are gone," she says to Sarina.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_With every one agreeing to let Thony and Sarina go the girl takes her blade out and hands it to Thony_ *"Remember to be have once we get there I'm taking the sword back"* _With no more delays she walks Thony and Sarina down the cave passage. As you get to the previous chamber she goes down the other passage way the south east one you passed up before._

_Kallak and Yarro watch as the others walk away following the woman but soon see one of the friends she mentioned. Emerging from the gloom is a male much like the girl you met. However he looks more grumpy he has a arrowed drawn ready to fire if you make any sudden moves._ *"Just stay put Luepel will bring your friends back."* _He looks back into the darkness and says something but your not sure what. He keeps watch on you.
_
_Sarina and Thony enter into a much larger cavern. The ceiling of this vast chamber rises nearly thirty feet overhead. A five-foot-wide ledge runs along the western wall, sloping down to the cave floor ten feet below. Four ramshackle huts made of what appear to be strips of metal, hides, and some sort of fibrous plant matter sit in the cave, while to the south yawns a dark pit. She guides you through the small village and directs you to another passage way. On the way there you catch a glimpse of the large metal wall Khonnir described in his report to the council.
_
Battle map here
The red mark was your path through the cavern.

----------


## u-b

Thony keeps his eyes open, but does not slow down to have a better look at anything, including that metal wall and that pit. Sarina just follows. Neither one says a word.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

With no real comments on any thing the group continues in awkward silence. Thony and Sarina enter into another dumping ground of a cave. This cramped cave is filled with metal junk covering almost every inch of ground. The precarious pile rises up in a heap like hut to the northwest. Luepel goes up to the  hut and calls out *"Sef!"* You here some one moving aroud for a bit and finally the leader Sef appears. She looks a lot like Luepel however her clothes manly consists of straps and knives.
*Spoiler: Picture of Sef*
Show





She speaks to Luepel for a second and seems to thank her for bringing you here. Luepel walks back over to you and holds her hand out for her sword. 
Sef starts speaking *"Ok Hello I'm Sef. I wanted to talk to who ever comes through here. We need help and you seem to want to move through the cave unimpeded. We'll let you through here without attack but you need to help us first. There is a nest of Jinkin Gremlins to the north and they have been a pest to us for too long. If you clear them out not only will we allow you to travel here but we'll reward you. Just don't attack us and every thing will be good."* She pauses waiting for you to speak.

Map Here

----------


## u-b

"Hello Sef. Thony. Sarina." Thony points who is who."That is a potentially interesting deal, but why would we ever want to go through _your_ part of the cave? We are following previous teams and if none of them went through _your_ part of the cave, it is not clear why would we. At least, not without a map of this cave system. If we _do_ want go through your part of the cave, how many of yours would accompany us for the attack on the gramlins? It's not like you expecting just four of us do whatever the lot of you are struggling to do."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"There is good reason to believe you came here and need to get through our cave at least four groups of you outsiders have come here and all seem to want to travel through the metal wall. At least three groups have gone through it and if your following previous teams you'll need to go through our cave. As for help were are short on hands besides you seem capable." 
*
Skill propts
Get her to give you some help: Diplomacy

----------


## u-b

"That's pretty interesting, I would tell. What were the arrangements for the previous groups' passage? Did they have to run errands for you too?" Thony does not seem hugely interested in the deal as presented, but knowing more is certainly another matter, especially since it could be resolved on the spot.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"They don't matter right now what I'm talking about is our deal now. If you want more details I happily provide them if you agree to our request. But I need to know I can at least rely on you not to attack us and are willing to help."*_Sef responds._

----------


## u-b

"No deal at the moment. We are not interested in attacking you, nor we are interested in attacking anyone. We are not doing it without your skin in the game, for sure." "But Thony, we need a passage through their cave!" "_Maybe_ we need a passage through their cave. I don't remember Khonnir reporting on deals with them." Sarina turns to Sef. "Maybe you will accept a material payment instead? Healing scrolls? Potions? Coins?"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Sef shakes her head_ *"What little skin we got is stretched to thin. Me and Luepel that is half of everyone. So no I can't just send someone to help you clear out the gremlins. Besides as your companion so put you NEED passage. Everything in these caves just narrows down to this cave so your either going to go into the gremlin nooks or are going through the iron doors and going further in. If it's so important that I have skin in I'll give you half of your reward up front if you'll get rid of the gremlins. But what we need is someone willing to take action and help us. Material payment right now is useless to us."* _You can detect that Sef is starting to get annoyed._

Skill prompts
Sense motive: is she telling the truth?
Knowledge Nature: DC 11 Jinkin Gremlins

----------


## u-b

"Any hope of providing the help _after_ doing our primary business? I mean, you are not in hurry, are you? We don't mind working for a reward later on. If you impede and delay our progress now, whether by wasting our resources or otherwise, that would not be good for anyone." "Please! We must save Khonnir! And the others, if they are still alive! We cannot just spend our last spells and bombs for today on those gremlins! But we will come back tomorrow to relight the torch and might be able to help you!"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"I've seen what is on the other side. Their is a desert larger then this entire cavern and could fit at least three more. Undead walk those dunes. If you go on past here exhausted and get yourselves killed then we're still stuck with gremlins and have to ask the next group which may not be so peaceful next time. I have to look out for my people now and we can't make progress here until the gremlins are taken care of. I can't wait for you do traipse across a killer desert find some one that MIGHT be alive and return here. I'll allow to you return tomorrow but you have to help us first before we allow you access."* _Sef doesn't look like she is in much of mood to negotiate any more._

----------


## u-b

"Okay, I understood your proposal." says Thony "We will discuss it." he then turns to leave.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_With an annoyed huff Sef asks Luepel to bring you back to your group._ *"Sorry about that but were all tense and on edge"* _She explains as you walk through the cavern.

Soon enough your back at Yarro and Kallaks position and see one of the other hominoids. She says something to them and they both retreat into the darkness._

You have 3 hours and 50 minuets of water breathing left.

----------


## u-b

"The situation is as follows. There is a nest of jinkin gremlins they want to have cleared. Like, above of all else save for their personal safety. They say they'll let us pass unimpeded through their part of the cave to where three previous groups went, but only after we clear the gremlin nest. Whether the previous groups went through them impeded or ran some other errands for them they have declined to comment. If we agree and, especially, succeed, they might be more forthcoming with the information. They are promising some reward, but are not open to any practical negotiation in the way we would like it. The bastards. We won't be getting to Knonnir today because past their cave is the metal wall mentioned and past that is a bunch of wandering undead we won't be able to handle after we're done with whomever we'll handle this side of the wall. I am not sure which bunch we should take on. Likely the gremlins, even though I would have preferred both sides roasting on a stake." Thony is apparently not in a very good mood.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro gives a short nod as she states, "If there is no way around their cavern, that makes sense.  Even if we fought through these chameleons, the gremlins would still be behind us and might attack.  Whereas if we help these humanoids and take care of the gremlins, they likely will not bother us again.  This female seems sincere, and they did not attack us while we were divided."

Kallak shrugs.  "So we should ask them to lead the way, and expect trouble with these gremlins?"

----------


## u-b

"The gremlins are somewhere north of their cave, so if you need no preparations we just go there and expect them to point the correct way. I doubt they are going to lead." Then thonny remembers something. "Speaking of preparations..." He aims his musket at the ceiling somewhere in a distance and shoots. Then he reloads. "Cold iron bullet." He explains. "Just to be sure." He then takes a full powder horn out of the backpack instead the one half-expended.

----------


## Continental Op

"Alright.  Lead the way," Kallak tells Thorny.  Yarro gets up from where she was sitting, and shoulders her backpack.  She nods.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_With your minds set on exterminating the gremlins you head down the corridor back to the previous room. You soon find Luepel and explain your ready to start the extermination. She takes you back through the village and soon you find your self near Sef's hut. Sarina and Thony remember passing this are on the way to Sef hut. Two openings in the rock lead further in but it's a bit of a tight squeeze the openings are about five foot high and you'll have to duck to enter. It also might be a bit hard to attack with something like a great sword while in the tunnel. Still you can head left or right._

Skill prompts
Perception DC16
Knowledge Nature: DC 11 Jinkin Gremlins +2 to roll for knowing about gremlins in general.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Yarro and Sarina notice something just past the entrance of the right tunnel a long thin tripwire. Yarro knows that the Jenkin Gremlins probably set it up. The gremlins are conniving and love to play pranks on people especially pranks that result in blood shed. There especially hard to pin down as they can teleport and when in groups they can curse magical items (or people) if they can get their little hands on them though cursing stuff takes awhile._ 

Skillpropt
Disable Device DC16 to get rid of the trap

*Spoiler: Jenkin Gremlin abilities*
Show


At willprestidigitation
1/hourdimension door (self plus 5 lbs. only)

Tinker (Sp) A group of six jinkins working together over 
the course of an hour can create an effect identical to 
bestow curse on any living creature. This effect functions 
at CL 6th and has a range of 60 ft., and the target 
creature must be either willing or helpless (but still gets 
a saving throw to resist). The save is DC 14 + the Charisma 
modifier of the jinkin with the highest Charisma score (DC 16
for most groups of jinkins). Alternatively, the group of jinkins 
can attempt to infuse a magic item with a curse. The nature 
of this curse is determined randomly; half of these 
curses make the magic item unreliable (each time the item is 
used, there is a 20% chance it does not function), while the 
other half give the item a random requirement (see page 537 
of the Pathfinder RPG Core Rulebook). A jinkin can take part 
in a tinkering only once per day, and may only tinker with a 
creature or object that isnt already cursed. Once a tinkering 
curse is in place, it is permanent until removed via an effect 
like remove curse. All jinkin tinkerings function as a curse 
created by a 6th-level caster.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro puts a hand on Kallak's shoulder and quietly but firmly exclaims, "_Wait._ There is a tripwire (sigh). These are probably Jenkin gremlins, they tinker and curse people. They can also teleport, but not all the time. I think they need to rest after teleporting...Anyway we probably should remove the tripwire in case we have to double back quickly, or anyone else has to come in here. I think their curses can be nasty."

Kallak nods, Yarro gets out her tools, and the pair of them approach the wire.  Kallak looks at the wire and the mechanism attached to it.  "This doesn't look too bad."  They appear to be practiced at working together, and get to work without much communication between them.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Can Kallak aid Yarro's roll (or vice versa) using one set of tools? Also, one character can aid another even if the other is taking 10, right?  If so, I think their standard practice would be Yarro aiding Kallak's taking ten on a Disable Device roll.

----------


## u-b

Thony did not initially notice the wire, but he takes a good look and, of course, it's there. "I can cut it out safely if you are not sure." He notes. If Yarro is sure, he'll just be at the other entrance. Sarina is more curious and will watch the process regardles who would be doing it.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Yarro and Kallak quickly work out the mechanism of the trip wire and disable it making sure the jagged junk it was connected to is safely secured. At the back the cave splits again to the right seems to be another entrance into this mini cave system to the left it seems to lead further in._

Skill prompt 
perception check

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Sarina and Yarro hear something moving around in the left cavern and you do not see any string or traps near the entrance._

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro gestures for everyone to stop, holds her finger to her mouth, then points to her ear and down the left hallway.  Kallak nods, quietly unsheathing his planson.  He starts to sneak forward, until he realizes that he cannot see without the torchlight.  

Kallak, looking somewhat rueful, shakes his head and points at his eyes and torch.  He whispers, _"Sorry, I can't scout ahead if I can't see.  Does anyone else think they can, or should we prepare for whatever is there and face it head-on as a group?"_

----------


## u-b

"I'll have a look and be back. Or something." Thony whispers in response. He starts to sneak along the left cavern, but does not advance too far for the moment. Sarina follows at some distance.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thony is taking 10 on stealth for a total of 16.
Thony is taking 10 on perception for a total of 18.
He is advancing no more than 40 feet in.

Sarina is taking 10 on stealth for a total of 12.
She is 20 feet behind and is advancing no more than 20 feet in.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak and Yarro join Sarina and follow Thorny.  Kallak is being stealthy, and Yarro is attempting to.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Thony rounding the corner in darkness sees a small humanoid creature picking it's teeth with a sharp piece of metal. The creature is right now looking at another entrance and seems to be slacking off. However  Sarina makes a feels something crawling over her hand as she follows Thony she flings it off but the sound of the bug hitting the stone wall is enough to perk the gremlins ears he looks over at Thony who only just manages to duck back. The gremlin is now actively searching and is reading himself for intruders._

*Spoiler: Gremlin* 
Show

----------


## u-b

With the gremlin alerted, Thony does not wait any further and soots. Trying not to be seen before he pulls the trigger, Thony does not quite gets the aim right.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Thony tries to take aim at the tiny fey but he misses. The shot hits close to the gremlin sending up a shower of rock shards. The gremlin startled by the shot scream_ *"intruders!"*_ and runs. The cave your in has three entrances. you came from the south and the gremlin ran through the west entrance. To the north the cave seems to open up to a larger area._

----------


## u-b

Thony takes some time to reload the musket with another cold iron bullet. He then intends to proceed to the intersection and take a look into the northern cave while Sarina covers the way to the west.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro, holding the torch, and Kallak stay with Sarina.  Kallak has his bow out and an arrow notched.

Edit: Arrow nocked, I meant.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Sarina finds that the path the gremlin took splits into two path ways one heading north the other going west. As  Thony looks into the noth cavern he see's that there are several different passageways converging on a narrow ledge overlooking a rubble-filled cavern. The far wall is made of a smooth, dark gray metal. A single circular door, tightly closed, sits on the metal wall just above the upper level of the rubble. It seems this is where the gremlins have made a nest._
Skill propt
Perception checks for Sarina and Thony.
Oc: Will try and get the map up next post.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Thony suddenly hears something clambering out of the trash heap another gremlin by the looks of it. However he suddenly feels a sting in his leg and looks down at a gremlin that wasn't there before pulling out a small bloody sword from his leg. The wound is shallow but he was lucky it didn't hit something bigger. another gremlin comes in from the side tunnel it was the one he shot at. Suddenly it seems Thony is surrounded by the little fey. Sarina as she looks down the tunnels sees another gremlin probably brought out by the shouting of his comrade._ 
*Your in battle* 
Thony is hit and takes -2 hp from gremlin boss
*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


Sarina
Boss gremlin
Gremlins
Yarro
Kallak
Thony



Battle map here

----------


## u-b

Sarina makes a step away from the gremlin and casts a spell, shooting a multicolored cone at him. One gremlin should not be too problematic. The problem is she did not see or hear him until really close, so she does not know how many more are sneaking around.

*Spoiler*
Show

One step east.
Color Spray (Will 17 negates).

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Sarina deftly knocks one of the gremlins out with color spray it will be awhile before they get back up. The small swarm of gremlins converge on Thony but the Gremlin's knives don't find their mark only the large gremlin manages to hit Thony again another cut that stings but is shallow._ 
*Thony is hit for 3 damage*

Battle map Here

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro, seeing Sarina drop the gremlin to her left, runs up past Kallak.  Yarro starts to prepare her last bomb but stops, not wanting to hit Thorny with it.  "Thorny, get out of the way!" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yarro stops in the square north of Kallak and readies an action: to mix and throw a bomb if she can target the gremlins without hitting Thorny.


Kallak sees Yarro preparing her bomb, and decides to stay out of the blast radius.  He slides to Yarro's left, and shoots an arrow at the largest gremlin.

----------


## u-b

At Yarro's suggestion, Thony gets out of the way. Sarina instead gets in the way, but not really that much. She turns left as she passes Yarro and shoots another multicolored cone from there.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thony withdraws one square south-east then one square east.
Sarina moves to a spot west of Yarro and casts Color Spray from there. Will 17 negates, just like the last time.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Yarro calls out to Thony to move and he's able to shake off the small pack of gremlins and moves out of the way. Kallak let's loos an arrow at the big gremlin  but it misses the arrow sailing over the gremlins head. Yarrow tosses her last bomb at the trio of gremlins but misses the large one but  they all get some of the acid on them. The Boss gremlin and gremlin #1  are able to avoid most of it. Gremlin #2 however gets it all over him the acid eating nasty holes in his flesh. Sarina runs head long it to the crowded fight and blasts color spray over the three imps however Gremlin #2 stays conscious from the pain and the boss shrugs it off only one gremlin falls under the colorful shimmering sleep of the spell. Clearly enraged at the group storming his home the Boss gremlin goes after Sarina in a last ditch attempt. He makes a small cut on her but not much else. The other Gremlin horribly hurt and seeing that things are not going their way bails on his boss he turns and pulls up the stone floor scurrying underneath gone. The other two gremlins are unconscious due to the spell Sarina cast on them_

Battle map here

Gremlin #1 is knocked out for 2 turns
Gremlin #1 took 2 points of acid damage
Gremlin #2 took 5 points of acid damage and fled
Gremlin boss took 2 points of acid damage.
Sarina got cut for 1 point of damage.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak drops his bow, and in one fluid motion draws his planson and slashes at the large gremlin in front of him.  

Seeing how hard it is to hit these creatures, Yarro draws her dagger and moves up next to the passed out gremlin north of her.  She crouches down and puts her dagger next to the gremlin's throat.  She shouts, "Stop this now, or more of your followers will die!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Yarro moves NE one square, and N one square, to stop east of the sleeping gremlin.  IIRC, she rolled pretty high on her check to identify the gremlins.  Does she know anything about their alignment or intelligence?  Does she think they can negotiate?

----------


## u-b

Thony was not going to just wait and let the spells expire. No way in hell. He makes a step towards the gramlin boss and aims at him. Meanwhile, Sarina takes a step to the south-east and casts the same spell third, and last, time. Then Thony shoots at the gremlin.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thony: step, ready, then shoot.
Sarina: step, Color Spray at gremlin boss and maybe the unconscious gremlin too, if it does any good and does not affect Yarro. Will 17 negates.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Yarro runs over pulls the unconscious gremlin up and puts a knife to it's neck yelling_ _"Stop this now, or more of your followers will die!" however the gremlin boss has more immediate problems as Kallak swings a mace but misses him. Yarro remembers that while Jinkin might pick up the occasional common word they speak undercommon and the creature might not know what she is saying. Thony lines up a shot and once Sarina moves fires but also misses the gremlin. Sarina now out of the little creatures reach turns and fires her color spray at the creature knocking it unconscious._

The boss gremlin is knocked out for 6 turns

With this the battle is pretty much over do you  kill or capture the gremlins?

Battle map here

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro moves to plunge her dagger into the gremlin's neck (the one she is crouched next to).  But Kallak shouts, "*Wait, what are you doing?!*  Couldn't we just, maybe tie them up and deliver them to those chameleon creatures?"

Yarro looks surprised, and replies "They will just kill them anyway. Why waste the rope and the time? We do not know how long they will be vulnerable, so we should act now."

Unless Thorny or Sarina speak or move to intervene, Yarro uses her dagger to end the gremlin under her.

----------


## u-b

Sarina looks at Kallak expectantly. She's ready to cast a spell, but is not doing that at the moment. Thony reloads the musket, approaches the gremlin Sarina has knocked out first and shoots him in the head. Then he reloads the musket again and comes to the gremlin boss. He also looks at Kallak expectantly. "You know, this kind of proposal better brought up before, or instead of, accepting the mission. Should I do it for you?"

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak frowns.  "I thought we just had to clear them out.  That could mean anything...like convincing them to leave, maybe...I don't know, it is just different when they are helpless and not attacking us..." he trails off.  

Yarro responds, "Kallak, these are gremlins.  I know I just tried to reason with them, but that is only because their leader was hard to hit.  These creatures delight in mayhem and cursing people.  I seriously doubt there is any way to clear them out of here for any length of time other than what we are doing."

Kallak nods.  He turns to Thorny, and tells him (a little heated) "You can save the shot." He brings his planson up over his head and brings it down, hard, on the lead gremlin.  If he does not think that did the job, he does it again.  "There.  Are we worried about the one that ran away, or are we done here?"

----------


## u-b

"I wouldn't say we are worried, but we are not going anywhere else today, so might just as well have a good look through here." Having said that, Thony does that while Sarina covers him with a ready cantrip.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thony starts searching all over the place, including corpses, junk, etc., but first looking for more gremlins, whether escaped or not. Taking 10 and then 20 on perception for a total of 18 and then 28. If people are to assist, that would eventually be 30+.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Their is nothing on the gremlins except their short swords. To you however they might as well be shanks. looking through the trash pile you see most of it is either broken pieces of tech, rubble or trash. You do see a few small items that the gremlins must have stolen. However the immediate thing you notice is a large metal wall with a circular door on the other side of the cavern. Investigating it you find the door is tightly shut and won't budge. Your sure that their is nothing else you can loot from the cavern and you still need to collect your reward from Sef.
_
Stuff you find
A small wood carving of a ship.
A metal smoking pipe that has been damaged.
A metal bracelet depicting a serpent.

----------


## u-b

Having found some meager loot and not found the escaped gremlin, Thony thinks it is a good time to turn back. "Now we report to Sef. I'd rather leave her the pleasure of digging through this pile of trash to get the last one." He packs the findings and gets out of the gremlin cave. Sarina follows.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak is interested in the metal pipe and bracelet.  If no one else shows any interest, he pockets them to take back to town.  

Yarro was examining the metal door, when Thorny makes leaving noises.  She immediately speaks up, "Is anyone injured?  Thorny?  I can heal someone in case we run into any trouble on the way out."

----------


## u-b

"I have a few shallow stabs. Can wait until we are back to town cleric, but if it won't cost you anything, then sure go ahead."

*Spoiler*
Show




> He packs the findings and gets out of the gremlin cave.





> If no one else shows any interest, he pockets them to take back to town.


Well, Thony has packed everything but does not show a slightest interest. He intends to sell it all at earliest opportunity. Let me know if you have other plans.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro nods and casts Cure Light Wounds on Thorny, healing him.  

*Spoiler*
Show

Whoops, I missed Thorny pocketing the things he found, sorry.  Kallak's idea was to take them to the town to see if they belonged to anyone who is missing.  But if Thorny found and kept them, I'm not sure Kallak even knows the trinkets exist.  No worries.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_With nothing more to be gained in the caves you make your way back to Sef. You see the Gremlin Sarina knocked out in the caves is gone. Back at Sef's hut you see her sharpening a dagger. She looks up and smiles_ *"Ah your back. Thought you weren't gonna go in until tomorrow. So you got rid of them?"*_ She continues to sharpen the knife as she talks to you._

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak responds, "Yes, we killed most of them, including their leader.  They won't bother you again."  He gestures inside the hut, "So can we go inside and we speak to..." and he looks to Thorny, "Sef, is it?".

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Sef looks at you in confusion_ *"I am Sef and no we won't go inside. But Luepel came back and told me you went in there  So i'll give you your reward those gremlins have been a pain in our side for to long."* _Sef gets up sheathes the dagger and enters her hut for a moment she comes back out holding a small sack and hands it to you._
_Inside the sack is some silver disks and some strange cards. The cards are made of a f lexible, smooth material and have a brown stripe their are five of them._
*"I know you have questions so now that you got rid of those gremlins I'll answer them."*

----------


## u-b

"Just go ahead and give us the answers you gave the previous groups. We'll let you know if we want to clarify anything else." Thony does not seem any more friendly than at the end of his earlier interaction with Sef. He does not move to take the reward either. When it becomes too obvious that he's not doing it, Sarina staps forwards and takes the bag. She takes a look into it. "What is that?"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Sef shakes her head_ *"Only one group interacted with us before you on friendly terms. I didn't talk to them our leader at the time Kerrilk did. What question do you want answered?"*
_At Sarina's question Sef just shrugs_ *"I'm not sure but the lady that came through before asked us to search for those weird cards so they must be important"*

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak looks from Thorny to Sef, with a little surprise showing on his face.  "Oh, you are Sef.  My apologies.  My name is Kallak and this is Yarro.  You already met Thorny and Sarina, obviously.  What group talked to you before?  And what lady talked to you?  Was she shorter, like a halfing?"  

Yarro steps up next to Sarina.  "What cards? May I take a look?"

----------


## u-b

Sarina takes one card out then hands Yarro the bag with the rest. She casts a spell then, and looks at the card in her hand.

*Spoiler*
Show

Detect Magic for...
Know (arcana) (1d20+5)[*10*]
Spellcraft (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Sarina holds up the card and tries to detect any magic it may possess however the card is entirely non magical and no aura shines forth. Yarro however immediately knows what the card is an Access Card. The brown coloring denotes it as the lowest grade of card._
Sef answers "*The first group that we meet when we came here struck a deal with our leader. It was mostly Half orcs and rat men but they followed a pink haired woman. She was about as tall as you"* _She gestures to Yarro_ *"She wasn't a short person. She wanted us to keep anyone from following her that came through here but I've decided that was a crap deal we're to few and we can't go home."* _Sef spits on the ground annoyed._
*Spoiler: Access card*
Show


An access card is a small strip of stiff plastic with a color-coded stripe on one side. Some access cards are further decorated with names or titles, or even photographs. An access card functions as a keywhen swiped through an electronic lock (a move action), an access card unlocks any lock of its color code or a color code of a lower rating. Although access cards do not consume energy themselves, they work in only electronic locks that currently have power. Among certain societies, access cards are also used as decorations, worn as affectations, and incorporated into ceremonial regalia.
Access cards must be encoded to specific locks before they can function. Often, all of the doors in a complex are keyed to a unique set of cards that dont work on doors found in other complexes, much like a skeleton key might open all the doors in one castle but none in another. Coding an access card for specific locks requires a lock coder.

Access Card colors Low to high->
Brown,Black,White,Gray,Green,Red,Blue,Orange,Prism  atic

----------


## u-b

"How did they pay you? And will you elaborate about interactions with the other groups?" Asks Thony, putting just minimal effort to not sound outright interrogating. Sarina intervenes. "Where is your home and why can't you go there?"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Sef just shrugs_ "*They paid Kerrilk with what I'm not sure but everything of value was taken from his place when he was killed. After they paid him and went through the metal wall we encountered two groups. The first seemed to be a bunch of thugs their were a lot of them but they went down easy for the most part. But then a smaller group came by had some sort of spell caster."* _Sef pauses for a moment thinking_ *"There were about a dozen of us we've survived some tough stuff and had Kerrilk's magic. But they slaughtered our defenses and destroyed almost everyone only the four of us remain"* _Sef pauses  taking a moment to collect herself._ *"Another group soon came by they had some heavily armed people and weird symbols they went through the metal wall as well we didn't interfere with them they looked like they would have attacked us at a moments notice.The third group came again  but we hid no hope in fighting them. They went beyond the metal wall only one came back we were not going to let some revenge slip by and chased him into fungus room.  Finally we decided to greet you when you came through and you've proven more helpful than I expected."*_ When Sarina bring up her question Sef responds with_ *"You saw that big hole in the floor near the metal wall? It's long and runs deep Kerrilk used some sort of flying spell to transport us from the deep below to this cavern. This cavern we thought would be safer than down there. You can see how that has turned out for us. Now with no way home we're stuck here as the hole is to deep for us to climb back down."*

----------


## u-b

"Do you know what is behind the brown mold or anything about the blinding-eyes critter called blindhiem and how it ended up where we had to kill it?" Thony is ready to explain where exactly was that and what the critter was like. "As for the thugs, do you still have the bodies and stuff?" Then, while he thinks what other questions to ask, Sarina adds some. "Do you have everything you need to survive at the moment? We'll be back to town soon enough and back here tomorrow, we can buy stuff for you, if you need anything, food and the like." Neither has brought up the topic of how people in town would feel if and when they learn about the fates of the previous expeditions and how this would relate to these folks' survival. Sharing the things just learned will require some thinking, to be sure.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak and Yarro listen to this exchange with interest.  If the question is not answered in response to Thorny, Kallak picks an appropriate time to chime in about the brown mold, asking "Yes, about that brown mold.  Do you know how to deal with it?  We would like to reach the person who was caught in it."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Sef looks at Thony with some surprise_ *"Pet was still around? When we came up we brought Pet to help us hunt or act as a guard we had lost him in the fight he must have been hiding in one of the caves. The mold we have encountered it before it feeds off heat you'll need some sort of spell or alchemical stuff to kill it with cold. We threw some torches to grow it when we first got here to block off any sort of ambush."*
_When the topic of the thugs come up she looks hesitant_ *"The bodies were disposed of down the hole not much use for them. Their items we stripped from them. Kerrilk told me to sort them before the attack came so I still have all that stuff. I'm willing to trade but I want stuff in return."*

_ At Sarina's question she thinks for a moment before answering_ *"For now we don't need anything we lived underground for ages we know how to live here. The gremlins were the biggest nuisance we had down here."*

_At Kallak's question about the body she scoffs_ *"You want that corpse you can have it. Just ask one of the others to fish it out for you tell them Sef's orders."*

----------


## u-b

Neither Thony nor Sarina have any more questions. They now intend to get the body from the brown mold, search it, then take it to the surface.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak looks surprised, and follows up with, "Can we look at the stuff from the previous groups?  What would you want in trade?"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Sef considers kallak question and answers_ *"You can look for now but trade later."* _She walks over to her hut and grabs a crudely made box made of scrap_ *"This is the lighter stuff don't feel like dragging other stuff out right now. Maybe next time"*
If Thony and Sarina want to ask the humanoids to help get the bodies they can.

You have 2 hours and 50 minutes left of water breathing.
Skill prompt
Appraise on the stuff in the box 

*Spoiler: Box of stuff*
Show


Gold coins in a small bag
Two bottles of some liquid
Two sets of tools
two unidentified scrolls.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro takes a good look at the items in the box.  Kallak looks over her shoulder and points out a thing or two in an undertone to help her.  

When she is done, she nods and says, "Thank you. We may be interested in some of these items. What sort of things would you like in return?"

And Kallak chimes in, "Yes, and when we return we would be interested in anything else you have.  Specifically any personal items from anyone who died. Even if it does not look like it has any value to you, someone on the surface may want it because it is personal."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Yarro and Kallak have some trouble identifying the items however Sef allows you to take them out of the box and take a closer look.
The two sets of tools are thieves tools but you can't get a good look at them to asses their quality.
The bottles Yarro figures are cure moderate wounds potions after examining them for awhile.
The scrolls you can't make sense of. You might need to cast read magic to get a better understanding.
At the bottom of the box you do see a sunrod you overlooked initially._



> "Thank you. We may be interested in some of these items. What sort of things would you like in return?"


_Sef considers for a moment looks back at her house and responds with_*"Something to sleep on might be nice and some of us need better clothes, food is always welcome but if you can find us some way to learn magic that might be worth alot."*



> "Yes, and when we return we would be interested in anything else you have. Specifically any personal items from anyone who died. Even if it does not look like it has any value to you, someone on the surface may want it because it is personal."


*"The gremlins would come around and steal from us on occasion if you found anything around their lair it's most likely thoise personal objects you want. Odd stuff might turn up on occasion we might find something we'll let you know."*

----------


## u-b

After the examination of the stuff is complete, Thony goes to get someone to fish the corpse out of the brown mold.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak goes with Thorny to check out the brown mold and the body.  

If Sarina stays, Yarro turns to her and asks, "There are some scrolls here.  Would you be able to identify them?"

----------


## u-b

Sarina casts a spell and looks at the scrolls. She cannot make much sense of them beyond establishing whether they are magical. After some time of trying to make sense of the writings, she hands the scrolls back to Sef.

*Spoiler*
Show

Detect Magic is all that Sarina has at the moment.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony soons finds one of the male humanoids of the group he by one of the huts scratching something into some small bones using the tip of a dagger he looks up at you and puts the bone away waiting for you to speak.

Sarina reads the scroll auras and finds that one has a divination aura and the other abjuration.

Skill prompt
Identify the scrolls : Spellcraft Dc 21

----------


## u-b

Thony explains what he wants. "Sef orders the corpse lying in the brown mold fished for us so we can take it back to town. Can do?"

Meanwhile Sarina comments on the scrolls. "They are magical, all right, one divination, another abjuration, but I can make no conclusions about which spells those actually are. We can try buying them if Sef calls her price and then have them identified in town."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The humanoid stands up and speaks *" Sure give us a bit"*
_ After about 20 minutes of getting a rope around the corpse and dragging it out you can now examine the corpse. However Brath (the huminoid you spoke to) tells you you'll have to drag it back to the entrance yourself.

The body is a human male_
Skill Propt 
Identify the body: (Know Local: Dc12)
Examine and determine cause of death: (Heal: Dc15)

----------


## u-b

Thony looks the corpse in the face. He thinks he recognizes this one. He fails to make sense of any damage that might have occured before whatever the mold did that supposedly finished this person. He then proceeds with a thorough search, just in case.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak tries to help Thorny, but does not accomplish much.  "You recognize him?  Hmmm...nope.  I don't think I know who he is, or how he died, sorry." 



Yarro nods at Sarina, and looks at Sef.  "When the boys get back, we will be going to the surface.  We will come back tomorrow with some of the supplies you want."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Thony while not a native of the town recognizes the body is that of Gerrol one of the people from Khonnir's team. While you can't make a definitive prognosis  as to what killed him you do notice some strange green spots on the body.
The body is currently wearing a masterwork chain shirt and you also find a few things on the body of masterwork thieves tools, a masterwork hand crossbow with 5 bolts, several empty vials and a bag with 37 gp. The clothes are torn and it looks like he was in a fight before he was killed._

Skill prompt: Know Nature to identify the green stuff

----------


## u-b

Thorny reports his findings to Kallak and is ready to gather everybody and head back to town, dragging the corpse there too.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Kallak tries to remember what he can about the various types of fungus he read about in Khonnir's books as he examines the body and the mold and a sudden chill goes through his body. The mold is Russet Mold a parasitic fungus that will eventually kill its host and birth from the body a group of vegepygmys.A patch of russet mold is unharmed by all effects save for acid, alcohol, or remove disease (or a similar magical effect, such as heal), all of which can kill a single patch of russet mold on contact. Luckily this patch of mold on the body is still fairly young you might have a full 24hrs before the russet molds matures enough to release the vegepygmys. It's odd though this type of mold usually exists in tropical climates what it doing here?_

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak stops and explains this to Thorny.  "What in the nine hells is this this doing here?!  Thorny, this fungus is bad.  It will start to spawn creatures in a day if we don't get rid of it.  Sarina can conjure acid, right? We should get this to her quickly.  Just - don't touch any of the green."

----------


## u-b

"Yes, she can conjure acid. Thony nods. I'll tell her, just be aware that the end result will not be pretty." Thony then goes to fetch Sarina, who, if indeed instructed to apply acid to the body (part of it), does that to the required extent.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak points Sarina to the green spot (or spots) on the body.  "Can you target just the green fungus for now, Sarina?  We'll see how it looks after that."

----------


## u-b

Sarina nods and starts casting acid splashes targeting the green mold until she sees no more of it. "Like this?" The resulting sight is indeed not pretty and Sarina is even more reluctant to touch the corpse from now on, but if Kallak says this should be enough, she's willing to let him transport the corpse as he sees fit.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_With some casting of acid splash on the body the green spots of fungus are soon removed. The skin in large patches is burned away and muscle is exposed. It isn't pretty but the russet fungus is destroyed as far as you can tell. Now comes the problem of dragging the body back to the mouth of the cave. 
_
You have 2 hours and 20 minutes of water breathing left

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak volunteers, "I'll drag it up, but I may need help once we hit the water."  He uses some rope to wrap around the body, and then around his shoulder (like a deer drag).  The rope should also help hold the body together.  

Yarro watches this in silence, but her typically impassive face registers some uneasiness watching Kallak.  "Okay, I think it is time we go to town, regroup, and prepare to come back tomorrow."

----------


## u-b

"Yes, let's go." On the way back Thony and Sarina will repeat the whole procedure of making sure the things stay dry. Sarina will also take her note, since the team is not missing in action and should have no problems reporting their progress to authorities. The first authority to report to would be the cleric, whom she advises we hand the corpse, along with explanation about the condition thereof.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_It takes a while getting back up to the mouth of the cave with the body from the fungus cave. You also collect the other intact body you discovered. It takes a bit of hard work but you're able to get both bodies outside into the dusky night air. The time is 8:30pm and as you drain the water from the belongings and those of you that got sick stop dry heaving you hear a small familiar voice_ *"Alive, alive win Bet."* _It seems that Otto's familiar (the crow from the church) was watching over the area and has spotted you._

----------


## u-b

"Good for you, bird. But as you see, of those previous groups, not everyone is. Can you inform Joram Kyte? It seems like he'll have work to do." Thony sees if the bird agrees to fetch Joram Kyte before moving the bodies or himself. Meanwhile, Sarina casts prestidigitation and spends some time drying and cleaning people's clothes.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The bird flies off possibly to deliver your message. About half an hour later you hear a couple of people pulling a cart. As it approaches you see that there are two large men and Otto pulling the cart. After they stop the men pull out some sheets and start to wrap up the bodies. Otto walks over to you_ *""You're back! What happened down there? Did you fight any monsters? Did you go beyond the silver wall?"* _Questions seem to pour from the young man eager to hear about what happened_d.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak thanks Sarina for the help, then says to everyone, "Well, at least the bird thought highly of us."

Yarro responds, "I think the question is who would bet with a bird?"

Kallak grunts.  "Thorny, I think you have the right idea.  Let's wait to get some help with these remains.  Like with a wagon or something."

----------


## u-b

When Otto arrives with the cart, Thony is not too quick about answering questions and handling the corpses. "We will prepare a report. Should be available by the morning. For now, I can say we did fight monsters and did not go past the wall. I wish tommorrow it would be the other way around, but probably still more monsters to fight. What you _do_ need to know is that one of those bodies was infested and I am not sure we have it handled for good. Tell him, Kallak."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Otto listens to the explanation about the fungus* "We'll see what we can do. Thanks for the heads up but from the look of him you probably got rid of it all."* One of the men covering the bodies lets out a grunt of surprise as he see's the acid eaten body. 
*"That's not a pretty way to go "* he comments as he covers the body. Soon both bodies are wrapped up and put in the cart.
Before they leave Otto tells the group *"We'll be heading back to the church come see us in the morning if you want to talk to Joram."*

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro responds to Otto, "We will do that.  By the way, who bets with that talking crow?"

Kallak shakes his head and looks at Thorny and Sarina, "I think we should do some shopping for tomorrow.  Get goods to trade, and stock up on anything else we may need. Who wants to go with me to the trading post?"

----------


## u-b

"Nah, we'll leave that to you. We don't have money anyway." Then Thony thinks of something. He takes a small wood carving of a ship, a metal smoking pipe that has been damaged and a metal bracelet depicting a serpent. "You might want to handle these too. With priests, shopkeepers, or otherwise. We will produce a report, and will be the first group to do so. What a novelty in these parts, huh?"

If there are no objections, Thony and Sarina will head straight to the Foundry Tavern. Sarina makes sure to say goodbye to Otto, his men and the crow. Thony, not so much, but he does raise a hand.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Otto looks a bit embarrassed at Yarro's question *"We had a betting pool in the church that's what he's talking about. We bet if the next group that got hired would come back at all or if there would be any casualties. We all made a bet including Zaku my familiar."* 
The raven perches on Otto's shoulder and speak *"Win bet. Treats"*
Otto rolls his eyes *"Yes Zaku you'll get treats"* he scratches the proud bird under his beak.

If nothing else is to be done you see Otto off and head back to the Foundry Tavern.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak chuckles at Otto's explanation.  "Well, no hard feelings.  But I wouldn't bet against us tomorrow, either.  We wish you well, and will visit you and Joram in the morning."

Kallak then takes the items Thorny offered.  "You want us to trade these?  We'll see what we can do." 

Yarro nods.  "We will purchase some of the items Sef mentioned, and join you at the tavern."

Edit:  Kallak looks at the sky.  "On second thought, let's wait until morning, Yarro.  We were down there longer than I thought."

Kallak and Yarro join Thorny and Sarina, and walk to the tavern for some well-earned food and libations.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_As you trudge up the path to the tavern you can smell a delicious aroma. It seems Val has been cooking for when you got back has you head inside she call out to yo_u *" About time you got back! Yarro, Kallak you two had me worried"* _She' comes out of the kitchen area and is wearing a cloth apron now._ *"Pull up some chairs I cooked some soup and hope your hungry"* _As you pull up some chairs she brings out a platter with some silverware and four bowls of Bean & Sausage soup._ *"So what happened?"* _she asks as she sets the bowls in front of you._

_After dinner Val helps you clear a space for Thony and Sarina to sleep in the Tavern. It won't be very comfortable but you'll make it though the night._

----------


## u-b

Thony shrugs, looking at his plate. "As for Khonnir, we still do not know what has happened to him, only that he got further in than we did. Will have to continue tomorrow. As for us..." Sarina interrupts. "We brought back the body of one of his group. He was killed on his way back, so maybe was sent for help, we don't know..." Then Thony interrupts back. "Wait. I hadn't thought of that. Is there a spell to speak with the dead?" Sarina gives the answer she knows before she could think it all over. "It is a clerical spell. Not trivial, but Joram Kyte could be able to do that. Why?" Then she stops. And looks at Thony. Thony looks back. "Shall we suggest this before he prepares the spells?"

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro says, "That sounds like a reasonable course of action."  

Kallak interrupts, "After dinner, sure." Then he turns to Val.  "Thank you for the soup, this is delicious.  And we will learn more tomorrow after we go through the metal wall in the cave."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Come morning after breakfast and your morning routines you here a knocking on the Taverns front door Val leaves to check and returns a moment later._ *"You guys have some mail. Two runners are here for you with messages."*

----------


## u-b

"Well, let them deliver those messages." Thony says. "It's not like we have anything more urgent to do."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

One of you finally walks out to take the messages since runners only deliver to their intended recipient. Out side you see the two young runners. One woman in some baggy attire who looks like she came from the town hall and the other seems  to be a very thin and ragged looking boy. The boy asks *"you went into the caves right?"*

----------


## u-b

"Yep. And we are to do it again. What's the matter?" responds Thony looking at the boy.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The boy practically shoves the letter into Thony's hand after he confirms his question and runs off. The woman gives a the boy a concerned look as he runs off._* "That was odd."* _She then looks over at Thony and in a much more professional manner hands you the letter she was carrying_ *"Councilor Bazlundi Otterbie sends her thanks".*

_The letter from the boy turns out to be a invitation it seems to be from Garmen Ulreth inviting you all too his illustrious tavern and card room the Silver Disk Hall. The message contains small vouchers redeemable for 50gp to use in the hall for food or gambling and are good for at least a week. There is one voucher for each of you.

The other message comes from Councilor Bazlundi Otterbie thanking you for finding the body of her daughters fiancé. In gratitude her husband has offered to make you a master work weapon of your choice free of change. Come to the Torch Guild House and ask for Veden Otterbie._

Skill Prompt
What do you know about Garmen Ulreth? (Know Local)
Also every one roll a d100.

----------


## u-b

Thony nods to the woman and is back in. He reads the letters aloud and looks at the vouchers. He then hands a voucher to each intended party. He smirks when he's done reading the second letter. "I'm very tempted to call him on that! He might regret his choice of words and my choice of weapon. Later, though. This won't be done anytime soon." Sarina bursts laughing. "I can forfeit choosing a weapon if he'll follow through on that one. I think that would only be fair!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Are the vouchers good for any bearer or personalized?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sarina recalls some information she heard about Garmen Ulreth. Garmen is very influential in the town of Torch despite neither being a council member or merchant. Garmens pull is conected to the fact that many people owe him money in both small and large amounts. He owns and runs the Silverdisk Hall a gambling tavern.

----------


## u-b

If there are no objections, Sarina will go to the town hall to hand her report. She actually wrote two: one, more detailed, in Ignan script in Kelish language, takes two pages in her journal. The other, one page in Common, is written on the back side of a used up scroll. It is this second report that Sarina will hand over.

Thony, meanwhile, goes to see Joram Kyte and ask if we could expect any information from the corpse. If that was a messenger, then what he has to say might be hugely relevant.

*Spoiler*
Show

The meeting point is supposedly at the temple of Brigh, unless Kallak or Yarro propose another spot.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak seems interested in the invitation from Garmen, but Yarro does not.  Both are appreciative of Otterbie's offer.  

Yarro and Kallak accompany Thorny to see Joram.  Their plan is to visit the Guild House after and talk to Otterbie, and then buy some items for Sef around town.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro and Kallak don't really anything more about Garmen than Sarina. That he's a money lender and runs the Silver Disk Hall.

Upon arriving at Town hall Sarina walks into the lobby and again meets the mousy looking scribe that seems to run the front desk *"Oh good your back. We heard from Otto but it's a relief to see you safe. Do you need help today?"*

Yarro, Kallak and Thony head over to the Temple. Outside you see Otto and another disciple talking about something as you walk up. Otto looks over at your group and calls out *"Looking buy somethin today?"*

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak smiles and nods to Otto.  "We are here to see Joram.  But just out of curiosity, what are you selling?"

----------


## u-b

Thony nods to confirm the purpose of the visit. He is not interested in buying anything, if only for the lack of funds.Sarina shakes her head. "No, we don't need help at the moment. I mean, except the help with getting underwater and some other stuff, but that's on Joram. I've just came here to hand our report. I mean, we are going back there again and we would like the next team, if any would be required, to have more information than we originally did. I sketched the layout of the cave here and wrote of some dangers therein ad other stuff, like the surface people's interactions with the locals. You can read it now and I will add clarifications as necessary."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"Oh I thought you were to get something from the store. Joram is in the shop right now."* Otto explains.
Inside the temple shop you find Joram trading with another person as you walk in they seem to be finalizing the deal as you walk in. *"So payment will be next week and I should have..."* Joram pauses as you walk in *"Oh Hello I'll just be a moment"*

As Sarina talks with the clerk Dolga Freddert walks out of the council room looking exhausted she spots you and after a quick explination reads your report. *"So in the report you say you had contact with the humanoids but still don't have a good grasp on what they are is that correct?"*

----------


## u-b

Thony waits for Joram to finish the business. He's not in hurry."Correct. It seems we are the second group to have a peaceful contact with them, of all the groups that have contact with them, and the very first group to have contact with them was not sent by this town. I am not sure what view the town would have on their continued presence, but right now they seem no longer dangerous and we'd rather leave the things as they are until we're done with our primary missions."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Joram quickly finishes his business with the merchant but the merchant talks to you before leaving *"Your the group that came back correct? Allow me to introduce my self I'm Sanvil Trent a merchant that specializes in more antique technologies. I also specialize in identify more obscure items. The ruins here in Numeria contain many oddities. If you find any I would be happy to buy them from you or identify. My trip so far has produced a number of interesting discoveries and I would  happy to sell them for a price as well. I have a stall in the Merchant's Square so come see me if you have a chance."*

Dolga looks at Sarina with concern *"The first group wasn't from this town what do you mean by that? Are you talking about that group of halflings that went in?"*

----------


## u-b

"Is there a market for brown-striped cards from down there? We have five of them and probably don't need more than four." Asks Thony of the merchant. When the business with the merchant is finished, Thony addresses Joram. "We think one of the bodies we brought here yesterday might have been of a messenger, either sent for help by Khonnir's team of escaped from whatever befell them. It could be very useful if we were to extract some answers from him. Can you do that? Other than that, we plan to prepare for another trip there today, sometime before noon noon. Would you provide the water breathing magic again?"Sarina shakes her head. "They were mostly half orcs and rat men following a pink haired woman. They asked the locals to find these brown-striped key cards for them and to prevent anyone from following, so presumably they knew what they were up to and weren't sent there by you."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"Of course cards are always welcomed as decorations. Brown cards are pretty common though. I'll give you a gold piece for each of them. But I'll need you to come to the store later."* After saying goodbye Sanvil exits the temple. With him gone you finally are able to talk to Joram. Joram listens to Thony and answers *"Unfortunately I can't do that since the bodies can't speak for themselves you'll need to ask the next of kin they designated. Also I do not have that spell prepared today you'll need to come back tomorrow. Finally I would ask for a donation to the church for such a service about 280 GP."*

Dolga looks at Sarina with concern *"Can you tell me if these people went down there before or after the torch went out? This is very important. It doesn't change the fact that we still need to get the Torch and Khonnir back. But if an outside group is trying to attack us you must be carful. "*

----------


## u-b

"Then we'll pass, for now. We have neither the gold nor the time." Thony responds to Joram. "Do you have a free water breathing spell prepared today?"Sarina shakes her head. "I sort of assumed it must have been about the same time, but I did not double-check. I think if those inhabitants are good at keeping calendar, you might have your answer as soon as the evening, but no guarantees."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"Until the Torch and Khonnir are back I'll have the water breathing spell prepared every day."* Joram responds

Dolga nods *"Just be prepared before going down there if that group is attacking the others we need to find out why they're here and what happened to every other group. So far you've at least discovered answers for two of them. We can only hope the other are still alive"*

OOC: Are you going to go around and explore the town a bit or will you just go straight for the caves?

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro responds to Joram, "We appreciate your help, and will come back for the water breathing spell.  But we have some errands to do in town first." 

Kallak nods his thanks, and turns to go, but then says, "Yes, we have some shopping to do before we leave - which reminds me, what do you sell here at your temple?"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Joram points to a few pieces *"We mostly sell metal Knick knacks and sculptures and sometimes kinetic sculptures but we also sell a few scrolls and services. Here a list of some scrolls we have in stock right now"*
*Spoiler: List of scrolls*
Show


Light
Ant Haul
Dancing Lantern
Ironbeard
Know the Enemy
Delay Poison
Delay Disease

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro looks over the list.  "Thank you, Joram, these may be useful in the future, but I don't think we can afford any scrolls for now.  We will run our errands and come back, hopefully within the hour."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Kallak and Yarro would like to talk to the blacksmith about masterwork weapons, and buy some items to trade with those small humanoids.  Maybe some bedding, clothes, and food.  Yarro also had the idea to stock up on some alchemy materials.  We probably want to roleplay the meeting with the smith (right?) but the other stuff we can skip, if you all want.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

As you head outside and prepare to head off in your separate ways Yarro, Kallak and Thony suddenly hear a strange commotion it sound like a kid when suddenly a kid barrels around the comer of the building screaming. As he's running past you see he's being chased by some large vermin the size of a small dog and they don't look happy. The boy runs past you and now you have 4 very large rats coming towards you.
*Your in a Fight!* 
*Spoiler: Initiative Order*
Show


KallakYarroRatsThony
Sarina will arrive at the battle in 3 turns


Map Here

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak quickly moves to meet the oncoming rats, unsheathing his greatsword at the same time.  He steps in front of the rat closest to Yarro, and swings at it in a large overhand chop.  He then looks at the other rats, ready to strike any that try to get by him.  

*Spoiler: Movement*
Show

Kallak moves one square north, then one square northeast, to get between those rats and Yarro.


Yarro stands her ground, and swings out her crossbow.  Seeing Kallak's sword apparently hit the rat in front of him (and having Kallak in the way of that group), Yarro turns to the other rats on her left (to the northwest), and looses a bolt at the rat in the lead of that group.

Edit: fixing my cardinal directions.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak's attack hit's true and he slices the rat into bloody chunks. Yarro's crossbow bolt however misses the mark and the rat hisses. 
The rats quite angry and not at all willing to put up with some adventurers attack them strike back. The one in front of Kallak rushes forward but misses as Kallak dodges. The one Yarro shot at races up to Thony but misses as well. Finally the rat in the back closes the distance between it and Kallak and bites him on the leg hard. 
Thony draws his rapier to handle the creature in front of him  but misses as the rat dodges.

Kallak hit for 4 damage
map here

----------


## u-b

Expecting to dive today, Thony does not keep his musket loaded for just a short walk across the town. So he resorts to the rapier to handle the rodents. He attacks again and steps away to pose less of obstruction to ranged attacks.

*Spoiler*
Show

Hm, I'm wondering... do I have to declare Thony's actions before the rats go? If so, here are the actions for the next round:

Rapier (1d20+4)[*7*] for (1d6+2)[*5*]
Step to SW

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak grunts as the rat bites him.  He swings his greatsword at the rat to the north of him, trying to slice it in two.  

Yarro curses under her breath, reloads and fires at the rat to the west of Kallak.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak swings his sword at the little creatures and misses the rats hiss back. Yarro fires at the little creature next to Kallak but again misses. The rats attacking Kallak don't have good luck either as he deftly avoids their bites. The same can not be said for Thony as the rat attacking him bites his leg. Thony tries to retaliate with a slice from his rapier but misses and he decides to take a step back from the creature.

Thony takes 2 damage
Sarina will arrive after the next turn

----------


## Continental Op

As Kallak dodges the rats' attacks, he shifts his feat and the grip on his sword, and arcs his sword upward from the ground, trying to catch the same northward rat off guard. 

Yarro shifts to her left (west) five feet as she reloads her crossbow.  She aims, slowly exhaling as Kallak taught her as she squeezes the trigger, hoping to hit the rat to Kallak's left (west).

----------


## u-b

Thony continues to fight the rat and retreat by a little. This does not go particularly well as he misses again.

By now, Sarina sees the action and toes her best to be in time to help.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak sword is hits true and another rat lays chopped in half. Yarro also aims true and nails the rat in the head killing the creature. Only the lone Rat attacking Thony remains. Thony and the little vermin trade blows but both can't hit the other. Sarina finally arrives at the battle.

The vermin surrounding Kallak are dead
Map here

----------


## u-b

"Don't wast your spells, we've almost got it!" Shouts Thony trying to stab the rat again and making way for others to shoot at it clearly. Sarina casts a spell than, but not one that would be so wasted, shooting a glob of acid straight at the rat.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak moves towards the surviving rat (going east for 15' then southeast), and swipes down with his greatsword on the rat's (hopefully unsuspecting) back.  

Yarro waits to see if the rat is still alive.  If so, she steps 5' north, and takes aim with another crossbow bolt, and fires.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak runs around the distracted rat and brings down his greatsword on the creature. But this rat is quicker than the other ones and dodges the brunt of the attack wounded but still alive. However a quick bolt from Yarro quickly remedies that and the rat lies dead in the dirt.

The dead rats lay around the ground on the path outside of the church and the boy that you saw running from the creatures is no where to be seen. It's still early in the morning about ten so you still have time to prepare and explore before going into the caves.

Combat Finished!
Everyone gets 140XP

----------


## u-b

"We should probably see where these rats came from. Maybe someone needs help in there. Kallak, can you follow back their tracks?" Says Sarina still somewhat worried. "Is everyone still fit to fight?"

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak nods to Sarina.  "I got bit on the leg, but I'm fine.  And with the rats and kid running I should be able to follow the tracks back, at least a ways."  Kallak moves slowly to the north, taking his time to examine the ground carefully for tracks.

*Spoiler: Edit: OOC*
Show

Kallak is taking ten to track the rats, so the result of his Survival check is 17.


Yarro looks around. "Where is the child who was running from the rats?  He may be able to tell us where the rats came from.  I am going to try the church."  Yarro goes back to the church to see if the boy sought refuge in it.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak is able to follow the tracks with little difficulty they lead back to a old house that from the looks of it has been unoccupied for some time. The house is a single story house with a number of windows and doors boarded up. Yarro goes and see's if she can find the kid but as you ask around about him the priests tell you they haven't seen a kid by that description.

Skill prompt
Is there a way inside the house? Perception

----------


## Sleepy Shade

It doesn't take long to see a way into the house, a door on the side that had the boards ripped off and thrown in a pile. The door stand slightly open. The tracks start at the door quickly confirm that the boy and rats came from the house. Looking through the open space between door and frame you can tell that the house has been abandoned for awhile from what you can see. There is a stench in the air like a combination of rotting meat and garbage and you here a faint groan like someone in pain coming from inside.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak looks at the others, "Did you hear that? Someone else could be in there, hurt."

Yarro turns her head slightly and thinks. "Or it could easily be something worse, like something undead.  But either way, we should not leave it for other children to stumble upon."

Kallak looks surprised, but then nods.  "I'll go in first and look around." He slowly enters the house, trying to be stealthy.

----------


## u-b

Thony nods, loads his musket and has it ready, keeping distance from which he can either see or hear Kallak, but in any case quickly reach him. Sarina is a step behind.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony and Kallak enter the decrepit house weapons drawn. In side it seems to be a living room the furniture that is left here is old and broken. The chair and table however look like they have broken down and collapsed recently. You also see a number of rat droppings around. The house is dark but you can still make out a hallway leading to the rest of the house. You also hear like something gnawing on wood from that direction.
Map Here

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak pauses as he looks around the room.  Then he nods to Thorny and creeps forward to peer down the hallway.

----------


## u-b

Thony lets him go in, but is ready to follow.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak peers down the hall and sees a large dire rat. It seems to be preoccupied with chewing on the door trying to make an entrance. You here a groan and then suddenly a smashing sound of glass in the room it's trying to get into. *"Scram rats You woun't bit megain"* The rat seems unimpressed at the horse sounding yell and shattering bottle. The room beyond just down the hall from the rat has had it's door knocked down but whether from rats or old age you can't tell at a glance. The rat is chewing on the door but will soon notice Kallak. 

Kallak has a surprise round
Map Here

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak steps towards the rat, and in one motion unsheathes his greatsword and brings it down as hard as he can on the back of the unsuspecting rat.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallaks swings but the overestimates the swing and it falls just short of the large rodent. However instead of fighting the rat runs off into the next room.  You hear another groan from behind the door and a large belch. 

Do you follow the rat or check on the moaning?

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak knocks loudly on the door and says, "Hello, do you need help in there?"  He then nods to the door at Thorny and carefully follows the rat into the next room, prepared to skewer any rats that he sees.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The group hears from the other side *"Wha- Dam rats changen speaks you can can't come in you got no fingees Hah ha"* Who ever on the other side sounds either very drunk or sick. The rat scurries into the other room which is a mess there seems to some sort of hole in the floor but there is so much junk it will take awhile to get over to it. The rat hisses at Kallak a warning to not come any closer.

Map Here

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak steps forward and lunges at the dire rat with his greatsword, hoping to chop its head off with one blow.

----------


## u-b

Thony follows Kallak along the corridor, stops just behind him, aims... "Sorry, man." **BANG** A musket shot goes past Kallak's lower body and into the floor just behind the rat. Nobody is hurt, but the experience is not pleasant to the ears by any measure. Sarina also follows, but not too close, so she remains not directly involved.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Unfortunately Kallak's sword once again fails to find it's mark and the rat proves too nimble dodging out of the way. However before it can punish the interloper Thony fires his gun sending a piece of wood to an early grave and scaring the rat. It makes a hasty retreat down the hole. *"WHA I WONT GO I WON"T uhhh *Belch* &*%^"* Comes from the closed room.
Map Here

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak swears, "By Abadar's balls, that is loud!...I'm not complaining, mind.  I need to work on my swordsmanship.  I can't even hit a rat when it isn't looking." 

As Kallak contemplates the hole in the floor, Yarro approaches the closed door with the person(?) behind it.  "Are you okay in there?  The rats are gone, and I am coming inside!" she shouts.  Then she tries to open the door.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro opens the door and is immediately assaulted by the smell of rotten flesh. The dark room is almost pitch black save for a few stray rays of light coming through a boarded up window. The room is small and is taken up by a bed and stack of clothes in the corner opposite of the door. On the Bed is a elf dressed in ragged clothing and apparently sick. He's covered in sweat and flies buzz around him, and the room. He half sits up calls out *"Sundrea? Yoir not due yet. But medicine almost out."* 

Everyone that comes to the room make a Fort save vs Dc16. Failure is sickened for one minute.

----------


## u-b

"Oh damn. You are in a bad shape, aren't you? Not Sundrea, but maybe we could be able to help." Thony enters the room despite the stench and is able to avoid vomiting, but it is still a very distracting experience. "Are you able to talk coherently?"

Sarina approaches the door, but does not yet enter. Not because it stinks (she could tolerate some discomfort to help a fellow person), but because she prefers to avoid everyone crowding in there.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The elf just looks up groggily at Thony not seeming to really hear him before muttering *"Need the stuff need..."* He trails off and reaches down near the side of his bed seeming to be looking for something. Looking around you spy several bottles and what looks like a small keg of beer. However no obvious cause to the rotten meat can be seen but you do see a few maggots crawling along the ground. The room is utterly revolting. 

Skill prompt
What is he sick with? Heal check Dc15
Try and get his attention and talk to him DC20
Map Here

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro also enters the room to try to help the man.  If she is not sickened, she asks, "What do you need? What is in these bottles, friend?" as she tries to examine him and figure out what is wrong.  

Kallak keeps an eye on the hole, guarding the group from more rats.  He looks down the hall, and says quietly, "Sarina, there is another door at the end of the hall, if you want to check it out."

----------


## u-b

"I don't think the rats will open that door and swarm into the corridor. We must help this elf." Sarina enters the room and is quickly overcove by the stench therein. She has to wait until she's sure she won't lose control of her stomach. Meanwhile Thony tries to asses the elf's condition. He has no idea. He gives way to Sarina, who has one...

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro and Thony are able to keep the smell from getting to them, but Sarina feels sick inside the room. Yarro's questions to the sick elf don't get any response he simply keeps looking for something in trash next to his bed. He mumbles *"Vile Vial"* before grabbing a vial filled with some sort of blackish looking liquid. Sarina can tell the elf is suffering from both Filth Fever and alcohol intoxication. The elf looks at the vial but your not sure if he's actually looking at it. He moves the bed cover off of his left leg and and you see the source of the smell a horribly infected wound on his leg that has been crudely bandaged up.  He unstops the vial your not sure if he intends to drink it or apply it to his wound but you have a chance to stop him if you want.

----------


## u-b

"Whoa! Not so fast!" exclaims Thony getting ready to wrest the vial from the elf if he would try to use it. "Don't you try to use it, good sir," intervenes Sarina "especially if you are not sure what it does. Let me examine the potion."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony easily takes the vial out of the elf's hands he barely puts up any resistance as you take it. Sarina is able to get his attention for a moment. *"What... what potion?"* he looks down at his hands and then back at Sarina *"Are you a gaurd? I don't feel like my sorf"* The elf looks back down at his hands opening and closing them. Your not sure you'll get any sort of information while he's like this. 

Will you try and take him back to the church or leave him?
Skill prompt: Identify the vial's contents  Craft alchemy DC15

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro fingers her cure light wounds extract, wishing she could apply it to someone else.  When she sees Thorny take the vial, she says eagerly, "Can I see that? It make help to know what it is."  She examines the vial closely and sniffs it.

----------


## u-b

"I think he was bitten by a rat." speculates Sarina "The wound was not properly cleaned and he had no other care. We can fix it, I think this disease would yield to treatment easily, but the recovery will take days and he does not seem to be in his right mind, so that's the problem."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro takes a whiff of the strange vial and smells...Cookies and fresh cut plants? She takes another wiff and it's burning metal and sulfur. Yarro also notices that it's bubbling.She moves next to the few stray beams of light in the room and see it has an oily sheen like rainbow across the liquid. No doubt its the fluid the dwarves had told them about "The Drippings"

Thony knows that taking the elf to the church won't cost them any gold the church will be able to take care of the elf until he is well enough to work off or pay off the debt. Twenty five gold pieces should be able to pay off any non magical healing he might receive.

----------


## u-b

"I think we can just take him to the church, they should heal people on credit. Should be no more than two dozen gold overall, either paid by someone some time, or worked by the patient." Having said that like it settles the issue, Thony goes to check the last room.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro backs away a little from the elf, while she is still holding the bottle.  She shakes her head, and says, "This is that stuff from the torch that sickened that dwarf.  I don't think he did himself any favors drinking this, or putting it on his wound.  I agree, Thorny, we should get him to the church."

Kallak calls from the next room, still keeping an eye on the rat hole, "Did I hear that right? We need to carry someone back to the church? Just let me know when we are leaving."  He mutters, "It can't be too soon for me.  This place stinks."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony finds the last door in the house open to a larger empty room. It looks like that not even the rats have been in here as there is only dust. Two people will need to carry the elf out of the house if you want to bring him back to the church.

Skill prompt
Strength check by two people DC15 three times. You can retry if you fail.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

It takes awhile to get the elf to the church. His wounds and general helplessness doesn't help you coordinate and it takes you over half an hour to get him back to the church. You see Otto coming out and seeing the elf gets the other members of the church to help you bring him in. As they are bring him in Joram Kyte comes out and ask you *"He's in pretty rough shape where did you find him?"*

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak answers, though he is still a little out of breath.  "He was in that decrepit, old house over that way," and he points the way back to where it is.  "I had no idea it was infested with dire rats, but there is a hole they are coming out of.  The mayor may want to knock it down, or at least fill up the hole." 

Yarro then tells Joram of the elf's injuries.  "He has an infected bite on his leg, but I think he has also been drinking that drippings from the torch, like you dwarven patient."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"I'll bring it up at the next meeting for now Ill send one of the acolytes to board up the house. Thank you for bring him most people would have just left him there. I'll see that he is back on his feet soon enough. Though I worry if more people are trying the Drippins we may soon have a addiction crisis or Dealers may come looking to capitalize on the torch's absence."* He reaches into his pocket and hands Kallak a small cure potion *"a token of my thanks I better see to my new patient and tell me when your ready to leave for the caves I'll be ready.*"

You got a Cure light wounds potion!
Every one gets 100XP

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak smiles and says to Joram, "Thanks. We still have to stop a few places, but we should be ready soon."  he then turns to the others, "Ready to go to the Guild House and look into some quality weapons?"

----------


## u-b

Thony srugs. "Well, Bazlundi wrote about _making_ those weapons, not having them in stock. I think we can place our orders, but I'd rather be back with Khonnir before I do that. It won't be made in time for today's trip, for one. Might be worth checking if you don't have fancy expectations. I do." Thony shakes his musket a little to underline what he means.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro responds, "I also want to try to find my mentor, but we have to be smart about this.  Quality weapons would help us in this endeavor.  It will not take much time to check his stock.  And if we have to place an order, if we do it now we will get these weapons that much sooner."  She pauses, thinking, and continues, "Plus, we should get some trade items for those chameleon humanoids.  That will not take much time either, and we should keep our word to them to make sure they still allow us passage without any difficulties."

Yarro then starts for the Guild House.  

Kallak shrugs, and says to Thorny, "We can do this quickly, and still have time to mount another expedition today." 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I don't mind skipping some of the shopping, or meeting Otterbie at the Guild House.  We may want to roleplay through Thorny's musket request, but I am fine either way.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*At the Market place...*
Taking a breif side trip to the market you quickly find that there are a multitude of stalls selling clothes food and various products. as your traveling pass one stall you here the owner address you *" Ah was not expecting to see you here today did you bring the cards?"* Turning you see the owner of the stall is Sanvil the merchant from the temple. he has set a booth with a little sign advertising technology identification for 10gp or a silver disk. he also has a few items spread on the table with the price in gold pieces and silver disk prices. He notices the clothes you bought and asks *"Or are you clothes shopping?"
*

*Spoiler: Picture of Sanvil*
Show

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro smiles at the merchant, "It is good to see you.  We are in a hurry, I am afraid, but would love to trade another time..." Not able to help helpful, she asks, "What are these items, and the silver disks you take in trade?"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sanvil grins *"Well let's start with silver disks. I didn't peg you for someone new to Numeria."* He pulls out a silver disk. a small etched looking silver disk that sits comfortably in his hand. *"These are silver disks not much of a creative name but around here and in much of Numeria they function as a currency. You can't really make them so there pretty much counterfeit proof. See silver disks start out as batteries and the batteries charge technology. Like a wand will have charges batteries have charges as well but you can recharge them if you have a power supply. However sometimes when they are drained they stop working that's were silver disks come from."* he puts the silver disk away. *"Now on to my merchandise..."*

Picture of a silver disk
*Spoiler: Sanvil's merch*
Show


Ion Tape: 110gp or 11Silver disks:
Zip stick: 25 gp or 2 silver disks and 5gp
A dose of universal serum:400gp or 40 silver disks
A dose of vitality serum:500gp or 50 silver disks
Flashlight:35 gp or 3 silver disks and 5gp
3 batteries:100gp each or 10 silver disks


Sanvil will explain any tech you ask about.

----------


## Continental Op

"Thank you, Sanvil, I never knew these disks could be recharged," Yarro replies.  "This all looks interesting, but a bit beyond our means...Except for the zipstick and that tape."  She turns to the others, "We have rope, but that tape may be useful, if it can be used more than once?"  She finishes her question looking at Sanvil again.

----------


## u-b

"Still seems too expensive to me, at least for our current finances." Says Thony. "If you are willing to pay, I'd rather buy some healing. Maybe a can of goodberries for today as a start, if we can have it. Or a well-used wand if there is one in stock. No need to jump at the first nice item we have encountered. Let's consider all options first."

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro shrugs, and nods at Thorny.  "Not a bad idea.  I will just buy the zipstick for myself, then." She hands Sanvil the two silver disks and 5 gp.  "How long are you in town, Sanvil?  We may be able to come back in the next day or so." 

Kallak looks around, "Hmm, where would we even find some healing items?  The church didn't have any, as I recall...Maybe we can ask at the Guild House."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sanvil takes the two silver disks but gives back the gold coins* "First time buyer discount."* He says with a smile as he hands you the zip stick. *"The zip stick's fully charged. Also the tape will switch between it's forms when electricity is applied. So if you want to peel it off whatever you stuck it to you have to be carful but it will change forms multiple times. If you looking for more healing I would suggest the Tempting Tonics apothecary it should have a multitude of potions to cover your needs."*

----------


## u-b

"Potions..." says Thony without enthusiasm "Those are pricey. We already have a few and if we heed more healing than that it might be better to get back and pay for spellcasting. I rather had something more economical in mind, but worth going to check."

"I think we should first buy what we came here for - trade goods and such." opines Sarina "The other things are optional."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"Oh before I forget I'll be in town for an extended period there is a lot of opportunity here and I might have new stock later so check back in a day or two. I hope that answers your question Miss...Yamo was it? Anyway if your still looking for stuff ask around you might be surprised what or who you find"* Sanvil returns to sitting at his stall waiting for other customers.

Skill prompt
Locate seller of cheap wands? : Diplomacy Dc 15 or Know local Dc 15

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro nods to Sanvil without correcting him, "Thank you, we will be back."  She and Kallak then follow Sarina on their search for a wand.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

As you look around the market Sarina talks to some of the vendors and finds that one person is selling wands for cheap however the owner has a temper. Your directed to a stall near the edge of the market the stall is very minimal with a few signs advertising what is for sell. There are two chests with paper signs in front of them one labeled "Wands -200GP" the other "Potions-15GP" there are also two books on the table both tied up with string to keep people from opening them. The stall is run by an older woman grey hair peppers her dark locks and she looks like she hasn't smiled a day in her life. As you walk up she taps a sign near the front "NO MAGIC" as if that explains everything. The chests are unlocked and open easily however nothing in either chest is marked. In the wands chest there a dozen wands of various materials. The potions chest has a dozen potions. The books are leather bound one appears to be a unadorned book that has had some water damage the other a strange octagon shape with a illustration of a bee on the front.

----------


## u-b

Obeying the sign, Sarina examines the wands, and then the potions, without using Detect Magic to see if any construction, decoration, color, consistency or smell rings familiar. Thony frowns. "A lottery." He then looks at Sarina and Yarro. "If you are unable to make sense of the wares, we can just buy that lot." He points at the chest with the potions. "Though not sure if it would be any good. Might do it in increments, a glass or two at a time. Or might pass altogether."

*Spoiler*
Show

Any skill check(s)?

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro responds, "I can probably identify most of the potions, if I can open them."  She then approaches the shopkeeper, and in her most deferential tone, asks, "Ma'am, we are looking for a healing wand, or some healing potions.  Can you tell if you have a wand that cures wounds?  Or, if I may, can I open the potions to smell them?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I rolled Diplomacy and some Craft(Alchemy) checks in case she is allowed to identify the potions.  But a wand would be preferable.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The old woman listens to your question and shakes her head *"No you can't open the bottles unless you want to buy them. I'm not even really sure what's in'em my ex left them when he went back home. He was an adventurer so I know if your going to do anything dangerous it'll help you. So there should be some healing potions. The bottles were on some bandolier or in the chest. If they have a hook in the cork they were on the bandolier. I guess to quickly uncork and drink them. The wands I found in the chest."*
Looking over the bottles and wands you notice that at the base of the wands and on the necks of the bottles are painted stripes. You also notce the chests have been painted with strange symbols Yarro and Kallak recognize them as the old symbols for the schools of magic.
*Spoiler: Bottle and wands descriptions*
Show


Of the 12 potions 5 have hooks in the cork.
3 have a green stipe and 2 have a orange stripe
the remain seven are:
1 green stripe
2 orange stripe
1 deep purple stripe
1 Blue stripe
2 Light pink stipes

*Spoiler: Wand descriptions*
Show


A simple wood wand Sarenrae symbol is etched into the handle.: Green stipe
A copper metal wand hand grabbing a foot is etched in the side.: Green stipe
A plain wand made of rock is surprisingly light.: Red stipe
A wand made of burnt red wood.: Red stipe
A wood wand etched with lots of arrows pointing to the tip.: Red stripe
A wand of coiled ivy that converges at the base and top.: Aqua green stipe
A wood wand that spirals with tattered black fabric sticking out the spiral in spots.: Aqua green stripe
A wand of made of a bone a carved eye at the base.: Deep purple stipe
A dark wood wand with a grasping hand at the tip.: Deep purple stripe
A Metal wand made up of gears.: Orange stripe
An organic wand made from a webbed claw hand.: Orange stipe
A metal wand with a skull at the base.: Light pink stripe

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak starts saying, "Don't those colors mean-"

"Yes," Yarro cuts in, practically excited (for her), "The colors must be the different schools of magic...so Conjuration is green, and since healing magic is Conjuration, this wand with the Sarenrae symbol is promising..." She looks at the other wands for a bit, talking under her breath to herself.

Kallak moves to the potions, "So if these ones with hooks were meant to be used in battle, the green ones are probably healing, right?  What would these orange ones be?" 

Yarro looks over, "Hmm? Transmutation? Oh, maybe enlarge person? I'm not sure it is worth a gamble." She keeps fingering the Sarenrae wand, and turns to the shopkeeper.  In a loud voice she asks, "Do you take silver disks?"

----------


## u-b

Sarina did not study too hard on magical theory, expecting it to be of limited applicability to her innate magic. Now, presented a different case to apply it, she finds out she cannot even remember the basics. And Thony never knew those basics to begin with. They listen to Yarro's explanation. Thony agrees that the wand with Sarenrae symbol looks the most promising. This is a largish bet and it is a bet, so Thony is not totally sure. He suggests maybe making a few purchases of one potion each and see how it turns out. Sarina is totally inclined to take the wand right away.

*Spoiler*
Show

OOC: I'd buy a potion or two (one hooked conjuration, then one hooked transmutation). Sarina takes those away to identify them and is back with the results. If those potions are both good 1-st level spells, we buy the wand. If they are crap, we pass.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The old woman thinks for a moment and responds with *"I'll accept silver disks but I prefer gold pieces if you have any."*

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak shrugs, and buys one green potion and one orange potion with the hooks, paying the 30 gp (in gold).  He then hands them to Yarro.

Yarro moves just outside the stall, and uncorks each potion to smell and identify.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro finds it easy to identify both potions the one with the green stipe is a Cure Light Wounds potion the other the orange potion is an Expeditious Retreat potion.

----------


## u-b

Having confirmed that the wares are of good enough common spells, and not something fringe and useless, Thony approves wand purchase. Sarina asks if we can get 20% discount applied to this, as per this paper she can present. She understands the goods are already discounted and that we will be paying with silver disks and not gold, so that is why she asks instead of just demanding the discount.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The woman accepts the discount for the wand the final price will be 18 silver disks. She also tells you that the wands were probably used by he Ex so don't expect a perfectly charged wand.

----------


## u-b

After the wand is paid for, Sarina gets her hands on it and tries to determine whether their guess was correct and how many charges it has left.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The wand turns out to be a wand of Cure light wounds and it has fifteen charges left.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro thanks the old woman as they leave the stall.  Kallak remarks, "Well, that was worth the stop.  On to the blacksmith?" He starts to lead the way to the Guildhouse.

----------


## u-b

Sarina also thanks the woman and, along with Thony, follows Kallak to the smith.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

With your shopping done you head over to the Torch Guild House. The trip takes you almost all the way back to the dump about 25 minuets.  The sound of work usually cacophonous clanging and roaring fires to melt the steel and sky metal seems less intense than usual.  Most of the workers are either away helping the town or working on steel or iron projects. Near the front you see a indoor store containing a plethora of weapons and items for sale. This is where Thony and Kallak bought their weapons before they descended into the caves. The clerk a dwarf is putting some armor on a mannequin and spots you as you come in. *"Ah back again I see how did those bullets turn out?"* The clerk is average height for a dwarf with a black beard that's short for most dwarves wearing tan clothes with a leather apron. The apron has a number of note pads and charcoal writing sticks & wax crayons sticking out of the pockets.

----------


## u-b

"Perfectly fine, indeed. Call it total customer satisfaction. So, not came here to complain. Instead..." Thony produces a paper. It claims to be a letter from Councilor Bazlundi Otterbie. "...we have been asked to go here and ask for Veden Otterbie. I assume this is legit?" He hands over the letter.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The dwarf takes the letter, looks at it, and asks you wait a moment. He's gone for about five minuets before returning. *"Sorry for the wait need to get the boss. He's waiting in his office."* The dwarf escorts you next door and takes you over to a non descript door and lets you inside. 
 Inside is a room with a desk and three chairs behind the desk sits Veden Otterbie a older man about 30ish that's lean with a sharp look to him. It looks like he just came off the floor as his leather apron hangs near the door and you catch a whiff of burnt leather from it. He's wearing brown shirt, leather pants with thick boots his hair is a shade of white despite his age. He puts down some papers he was reading as you walk in and adresses you. *"Wasn't expecting you to show up so soon we just sent the letter off this morning. I'm Veden Otterbie and you have my thanks for putting our minds to rest. We feared the worst for Gerrol but could never give up hope. Now we can start to mourn and move on. But pleasantries aside I'm guessing you came to take me up on my wife's offer?"*

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak nods.  "I'm glad we could help, but sorry for the circumstances."

Yarro adds, "We are going back down there, and your offer of quality weapons could really help.  So we thought we would see if you have anything in stock currently, and if not, that we would place an order."

----------


## u-b

"We'd also like to clarify on that offer. You see, I use firearms, so I, of course, would want a better firearm. And these are normally expensive, so I am not really sure whether they were kept in mind when making this offer and what other restrictions would apply." Explains Thony his situation. Sarina than adds her own take on this. "And I don't use weapons at all, so I would ask if your offer is transferable or adjustable. That is, if we could have a chain shirt for Thony, or some more exotic ammunition instead of getting a weapon for me."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"The weapons were to be custom made. So I would be making them my self. However my craftsmanship lies in the blade and hammer not firearms. So I will not be able to craft a firearm for you but if you would be willing to wait I will be able to make that chainmail for you."* Vedan gets out a piece of parchment and starts writing down the order. Then asks with a hint of teasing melodrama *"So Yarro and Kallak it's odd not seeing you hang out with Val. Will you two also be passing on a new weapon and leave me ashamed that I couldn't even reward you properly?"*

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak grins.  "Yeah, well, someone has to mind the bar while we are exploring the underground."

"Yes, and she does not want to see what we may find down there," Yarro adds. 

Kallak winces a little.  "Um, anyway, we would gladly take you up on your offer, Veden.  Is a custom greatsword too much to ask?"

Yarro quickly follows up with, "And I would like a better crossbow.  A light crossbow.  But you mentioned blades.  If a crossbow is not available, I would take a dagger."

----------


## u-b

Thony makes sure it is understood that he is not placing an order right now, and neither does Sarina. If Vedan has nothing in stock, the decision about what to order will be made when there is less urgency and will take into account any applicable changes of the circumstances.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"One great sword and I can do a crossbow. A light crossbow." * 
At Thony's request he gives him a puzzled look. *"So you don't want me to start of the chainmail right now? That's a bit of an odd request. But if you wish to over see it's construction I'll hold off on starting it."*
*"So that is everything in total. one greatsword, one light crossbow, and a suit of chainmail."*Relizing that only three orders have been listed he looks over at Sarina *"Are you sure you don't want anything? Also do you all want me to hold off on construction until later?"*

----------


## u-b

"Not right now." Confirms Thony. "It won't be ready for our today's trip and by the evening we might be dead, rich, or what not. Meanwhile you'll have your hands full with two other orders, so it's not like I lose anything by simply delaying. Might want to switch to mithral if we hit a reward, so we'll see how it goes."

"I use no weapons or armor." Explains Sarina. "Can you make adamantine bullets? They should be simple enough and Thony can give you a sample bullet to measure, but if it is impossible to do without the Torch, then I don't know. Nothing for myself anyway, that's for sure."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Vedan chuckles*" Adamantine and mithral. So where are you gonna get the money for it or did you discover some hidden vein in the mountain? That stuff is tied up either with traders or the league. We work with it I make no argument there but we don't have piles of the stuff laying around to do whatever we want with. Besides the torch is down can't do anything with out it so we're behind schedule it would take us a least a month or two before you could even place an order for that sort of product. So nothing for the lady and you want to wait until whenever you want me to start making your chainmail. Alright I can start work today but Kallak and Yarro do you have any designs you want me to incorporate or anything?"*

----------


## u-b

Thony explains: "We gonna get the bounty. I mean, if the Torch would be relit, then _someone_ will get that bounty, but the competition does not seem too intense, to say the least, so the only tricky part at the moment is not sharing the fate of the previous teams. As I have said, we'll have to see how it goes. Money aside, I have to admit I've not considered the question of availability."

Sarina confirms she has no need for any weapon.

*Spoiler*
Show

Are we done here or still in need of trade goods?

As for the distribution of the equipment. I think Kallak should carry the wand and hand over the CLW potion (to Sarina, who currently has none). Also, Thony would like to have a brown access card on his person and maybe we should deposit two of them with the priest, just in case they are important and we're not coming back.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak pauses a beat and looks at Yarro before responding, "No, I can't think of any designs.  Thank you for asking, though, Vedan." 

Yarro says to Kallak, "Are you sure, Kallak?  He could incorporate you father's mark?"

Kallak smiles and shakes his head, "No, it is fine." He explains to the others, "My father was a smith, and used to put his mark on his items.  As I am sure you do, Vedan.  I would not ask you to put another smith's mark on your quality work.  Just make it sturdy and fine, and I will be happy."

Kallak and Yarro both thank Vedan again.  Yarro says to Thorny and Sarina, "I think we are ready to go down again.  So I believe we should go to Joram and get his waterbreathing spell again."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

With everything bought and squared away the group makes its way back over to the church. Joram is ready to go and it doesn't take long for you to reach the lake and entrance to the caves.
The time is 12:15Pm as you enter the caves.
Crawling up you see that the bodies of the beetles are still there illuminating this cave.

Everyone needs to make a Fortitude check DC 11 vs poison

----------


## u-b

Having less problems with the foul water this time, Sarina begins drying everything as soon as she's out of it. She begins with Thony's musket while Thony himself takes a good look at the surroundings. When the musket is dry, Sarina continues to dry the clothing while Thony gets his weapon loaded. After that, they are ready to go.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The team is well off and quickly shake off any lingering queasiness from the water. It should be a straight shot the humanoids camp and the Wall. If you hurry it only takes 15 minuets to get to the camp. As you travel the stone caves you suddenly hear behind you *"I see you return"* the voice belongs to the one called Luepel the one you meet at the fungus cave. *"Sef is waiting for trade if you have any and you are free to pass in to Wall"*
Do you want to meet Sef or do you want to go straight to the Wall?
Copy of the full caves map Here(Not made by me)

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro responds, "Yes, we have items to trade.  Bedding and clothing, as requested.  Please take us to Sef."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Luepel nods and guides to Sef's hut. Where Sef has laid out the spoils from their fight with the Ropefist goons. Sef looks over at you and calls out *" So you did show up. I hope you brough enough to trade."*
*Spoiler: Items Sef has laid out for trade*
Show


three suits of studded leather armor
a masterwork buckler
a short bow with 11 arrows,
a rapier,
two short swords 
a masterwork sap
two potions of cure moderate wounds 
a sunrod
two sets of masterwork thieves tools
a scroll of shield 
a scroll of identify

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro smiles, and answers, "Yes, we brought clothing and bedding, as you requested.  Hopefully enough for four of you.  What would it take to get one of those two sets of tools you have?" She points to the masterwork thieves' tools.

*Spoiler: Edit:OOC*
Show

Made a Diplomacy check, just in case.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sef looks over the items. She seems frustrated as you see a frown creep into her features. She thinks it over a bit and tells you *"This is pretty cheap stuff. I appreciate yo doing this for us but at this rate your practically robbing us. But seeing as no one else seems to be coming down here your our only suppliers. How about this I'll let you take those tools over there plus something else your choice for what you brought today. you keep bring us stuff we need and you can pick out stuff here. Also if you fond anything inside I have this stuff from those people."* She picks up a bag near her and shows you the contents, gold coins.

Sef seems willing to negotiate: If you have a request roll a diplomacy check.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak looks a little troubled at Sef's response.  "Hmmm, didn't mean to be cheap.  There are only four of you, right?  We thought the clothing and bedding would be the most important to you." 

Yarro cuts in, "We accept your offer.  We will take the tools and this scroll, here." She picks up the scroll of identify.  "There are some other items here we may be able to use.  What do you need the most, for next time?"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sef tells Kallak  *" We appreciate the items but compared to what we're trading for it we are getting the short end of this stick. But if it means getting more in the future we'll accept the losses not much we can do otherwise we can't eat steel blades and leather tastes terrible.'*
Sef's answer to Yarro is *"We'll see if you come back fist but if you see anything technology related that you can spare I would like to study it. I'll tell you the others wants when you come back.*

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro nods at Sef. "We will see you on our way back, then."  She places the masterwork tools in her pouch, and hands the identify scroll to Sarina.  

Kallak says to the others, "Well, I guess we should open that metal door, then."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Before you go Sef speaks up *" Recently some sort of iron creature has awoken near the front be careful"* She then hands you a piece of paper with a crude map written on it. *"Before the dangers were known a few scouts wandered beyond the steel wall they drew a crude map of what they saw maybe it will help you"*
Map here
Stuff in parenthesis seems to be Sef writing the words in common. If you ask her about it she confirms it.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak looks at the map a bit, and frowns.  "So this map on the left is a close up of the metal door, and a little of what is beyond it?  But this bigger map on the right, is that the caves we are in now, Sef? I don't understand this thing in the middle - what does this mountain mean?""

----------


## u-b

Thony takes a good look at the map. He does not quite get it as it seems way too spacious for what he came to expect. Still, they'll have to deal with it one way or another, so, having examined the map, he's good to go.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"The scouts we're not known for their artistic skill. But they reported that after the rooms here"* Sef points to the left picture. *"It opens up to a natural corridor or valley or whatever and leads into this cavern"* She gestures to the other larger picture *"it's a place filled with sand and from their reports undead roam the area. Large skeletons. Where the other groups go I don't know. I've only entered the first area."*

If everyone is done talking to Sef your group heads over to the Metal Wall that so many other teams have entered but so far have not returned from. Looking into the door way you see it opens into some sort of hallway. The walls, floor and ceiling of this slightly curved hallway are made of smooth dark gray metal. Panels of lighter material run along the ceiling eight feet above. To the north and south the tunnel is blocked by walls of metal junk and rubble, while a open doorway on the other side of the hall way leads further into the strange ruins.

Map here

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak looks to the blocked halls to either side, and then at the big metal doors in front of them.  He says to the others, "I'll go first, and try to quietly open those doors."  He smiles.  "Wish me luck."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak heads in to the hallway and into the door way on the other side lifting his lantern the light falls on a familiar and dangerous form. Standing before you at the back of a short hall is another repair drone much like the one back at the inn it looks at Kallak with a single glowing eye but remains silent. Unlike the one back at the Inn this one seems fully operational. The door behind it is open and seems to lead into some sort of room you can see a few cages long rusted and occupants dead on the floor. The robot does not appear to be actively hostile but it does watch you.

Map Here

----------


## u-b

Thony has the musket ready, but thinks that he could as well try some diplomacy firs, given that the bot seems to be non-aggressive.

*Spoiler: Androffan*
Show

"Are you entitled to communicate, robot? We've come here to make repairs. Let us pass."

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak quizzically looks back at Thony, then back at the repair bot to gauge its reaction.  If necessary, Kallak will step up and talk to the robot for a minute to try to get it to stand down and let the group pass.  Like Thony, Kallak does not have a weapon out, but is prepared to pull one, just in case.    

Yarro hears Thony, rests her hands on her bomb supplies.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Kallak will use his Reprogram (wild empathy) ability to improve the attitude of the robot, if he thinks it will help.  I will roll for all this, just in case.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The bot looks over at Thony listening to the human talking to it. Only Thony and Kallak understand it's response._ *"Communication allowed. Warning to all Staff and guests the immediate area is in heavy disrepair. You are asked to vacate the area and to not interfere with repairs. Failure to heed will result in possible injury and security will be initiated. Repairs to be completed in 9999999999 years. Thank you"* _Kallak's reprogram attempt is also unsuccessful getting a rude beep from the robot and it fix's it's gaze on Kallak. Despite this the robot doesn't move to attack._

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro steps up next to Thony.  She holds up the brown access card and says loudly to the robot in Androffan, "We have authorization to be here.  Here is our access card.  As we said before, we are here to help with repairs."

Kallak nods and takes a step closer to the robot.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The robot looks over at Yarro and focuses on the card before giving a buzzer sound._ *"Access card is of guest level. All guests please exit the area. Please do not interfere with repairs. If access via normal route is unavailable please have a crewmember lead you through the area."*

_The robot seems unwilling to accept you as a crewmember but it doesn't seem to be in any hurry to make you leave. Do you want to try going past it?_

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak turns back to the others.  He says in common, "I don't see that we have a choice.  I'll go first, please cover me." 

Kallak then walks with a measured, deliberate pace past the robot.  He still has not drawn a weapon, but is prepared to defend himself if the robot moves or attacks.

Edit: Yarro, standing next to Thony in the first doorway, puts her access card away in her pouch and gets ready to mix a bomb, if necessary.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Kallak walks past the robot it watches him but does nothing else. The northern wall of this otherwise empty metal room is a tangle of what look to have once been strange cages of some sort. Tangled amid the metal ribs of these cages are ribs of a more Organic naturethe ancient bones of some sort of alien creatures.
Smaller mounds of rubble lie against the opposite wall.
It looks like previous groups have cleared a path to the door but little else._

If you want to search any of the rubble: Perception Dc 20
Map Here

----------


## u-b

Observing that the robot has no immediate objections to Kallak just moving past it, Thony decides to do the same. But first, he asks the robot a question: "Say, robot, can you inform us about other guests present in the area? We have reason to believe some of them might be in danger."

Getting whatever answer the robot is willing to give, Thony then proceeds to search the room while Sarina, who follows him there, scans it for magic.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The robot repeats it's lines when Thony asks the question *"Warning to all Staff and guests the immediate area is in heavy disrepair. You are asked to vacate the area and to not interfere with repairs. Failure to heed will result in possible injury and security will be initiated. Repairs to be completed in 9999999999 years. Thank you"*

_As Thony proceeds to start looking around the junk a pile of scrap slides off one of the destroyed cages tumbling to the ground and making a loud clanging sound. This is apparently enough for the robot to start moving towards Thony. The robot fires a Net at Thony but he manages to dodge out of the way_

No more talk it's time to fight!
Your in a battle!
*Spoiler: Imitative order*
Show


Robot 17Sarina 15Yarro 14Thony 13Kallak 7



Map here

----------


## u-b

Sarina gets ready to cast grease under the robot as soon as Kallak is to attack it. She's willing to step away from the robot to get some range. Thony is also willing to get some range, but he shoots right away. He then quickly reloads with a paper cartridge.

*Spoiler*
Show

Grease: ref DC 17 or fall prone.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro quickly mixes and tosses a bomb at the robot, trying to hit it squarely in the back.  The bomb is Yarro's special mix, designed to damage the mteal and circuitry that makes up most constructs.  

Kallak, cursing his slow reactions, unsheathes his greatsword and closes with the robot.  "You are creating more damage, not repairing it, you stupid bot," he mutters, as he swings for its voicebox.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Yarro is the first to go and hits the robot in the back with her acid bomb and melts a considerable chunk of the robots back side. Thony takes aim and fires off a shot hitting the arm of the robot. Sarina then fires of a grease spell sending the robot tumbling to the ground. Kallak goes next trying to finish off the mech he expertly navigates the grease area Sarina put down and lands a solid hit almost severing the robot. The robot is not done however. It tries to stand up and hit Kallak with one of it claws._

Kallak gets a attack of opportunity vs the robot while it stands.
If you do 5 or more damage it's dead if not it attacks you dealing 7 damage. 
*Spoiler: New imitative*
Show

Robot Yarro Thony SarinaKallak



Map here

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak tries to hit the robot while it stands up, but he looses his footing in the grease and the blade swings wide.  

Yarro sees the robot attack Kallak, and she responds with another bomb at its back.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The bomb doesn't hit the bot but enough of the caustic juice gets on it that the Bot's eye powers off and it stops moving. The bot is destroyed._

Combat over every one get's *150 Xp*
You can still search the room and you can loot the robot for stuff if you want to.
Loot from the robot :5 polymer mesh nets

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak gingerly sheaths his greatsword and winces.  "We should see if we can use any parts off the robot. I'll look in this trash heap over here."

Yarro shakes her head.  "First we need to heal you.  It's why we bought this wand, right?  Which was an excellent idea."  She directs the last comment to Thony, as she uses the wand of Cure Light Wounds on Kallak.  

Once she is done, Yarro searches the robot and Kallak searches one of the piles in the room.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Yarro doesn't find much on the robot just a few polymer nets. Most of the circuitry has been melted or destroyed from their attacks.
Kallak on the other hand finds some items that the other groups missed in the rubble near the blocked door. You find what looks to be a set of blacksmith tongs, two batteries and what looks like some sort of tool.
Yarro know the Blacksmith tongs are Grippers_
Identify the Tool:( Know: Engineering DC24)
*Spoiler: Grippers*
Show


Price 100 gp; Slot none; Weight 5 lbs.; Capacity ; Usage 

DESCRIPTION
Grippers are powerful, long-handled tools that resemble a blacksmiths tongs. Once theyre set, they can be locked into place to grip an object. Used when attempting to pry open a stuck object (in a manner similar to the use of a crowbar), grippers grant a +2 circumstance bonus on Strength checks. When used to attach two devices, a set of grippers holds on with an effective Strength score of 24. Applying grippers to a creature and then locking the grippers to crush flesh and bone is a standard action that provokes an attack of opportunity and also requires a successful melee attack with an improvised weapon. Once locked, the grippers deal 1d4+7 points of damage.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak shows the group what he found.  Yarro says, "That large tool is called grippers.  It has a very strong grip when set, and can be used to keep two things together, for example."   She hands the grippers back to Kallak and looks at the other tool, but does not know what it is.  Kallak lets her keep it, along with the two silver discs, and stwows the grippers in his own backpack.  

"Well, shall we proceed?  Down this passage here?"  Kallak asks the group, pointing south.

----------


## u-b

"I think so. Just... do we want to make sure it does not get better and spring back at us like the first one did?"

Thony is not quite sure if something _has_ to be done about the robot, but Sarina decides not to take any chances. She shoots a dozen globs of acid at the motionless thing and sees if they have an effect.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sarina fires a few globs of acid and now the robot is more a hunk of junk than it was a minute ago. The entrance to the south is blocked with rubble but if you spent a few hours it could be cleared but nothing indicates other groups went that route. The entrance to the east is closed but from scratches and dents on the surface it's been forced open a few times.
Also you see that the creatures in the cages seemed to be some six limbed creatures.
Identify the creatures: DC 14 Know: nature
To open the door: DC 25 Strength check

----------


## u-b

Having estimated the effort required to remove rubbe, Thony turns to the door and the surroundings thereof. Is there something where a key card could be applied? How exactly it opens (push, pull, slide or otherwise; any visible locking mechanism or hinges)?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The door is made up of two halves and you guess that before they would slide apart to open and close.  A card scanner is next to the door on the left but as you swipe the brown card over it it doesn't respond their appears to be no power in this part of the complex so forcing the door open seems to be the only option.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro examines the creatures remains in the cages.  Kallak also glances at the cages, but has no idea so he moves on.  

Kallak then takes out the gripper and looks to the door to the east, trying to figure out if the tool can help open it.  "Thony, want to try to help open these doors?"

*Spoiler: Edit: OOC*
Show

Even with the grippers and Thony and Kallak working together, we may need to take 20 to get the doors open.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro recognizes the bodies as a Pilo. Pilo are strange carnivorous marsupials that look more like large insects than mammals They are often called Tumble Spikes. They are aggressive to the point even most predators leave them alone. They are also covered in sharp poisonous spines and can roll into a ball like an armadillo. The bones however are ancient even moving a few to get a better look causes the remains to shatter into dust.
If you take twenty to open the door it takes twenty minuets. The room beyond the door opens inside their seems to be two strange machines sit to the north and south against the walls here, their faces appear similar to coils of metal tubes with several nozzle-like protrusions pointing into the room itself. however like the rest of the complex you have seen they are unpowered the door to the west is open forced like the previous door. The door seems to lead into a more natural environment you can se rock walls and a sandy floor.
You take about 10 minuets to rest after forcing the door open to collect your selves.
The time is 1:05 you have 5 hours of water breathing left.
*Everyone gets 50 Xp level up.*

Map here

----------


## u-b

Thony does not quite like to be pointed at by those nozzle-like protrusions. He stops in the doorway leading to the room with the machines and takes a good look inside. If there are no obvious sensors, triggers and suchlike, he will walk past the room with the machines and through the doorway leading to the sandy floor area, where he will sneak to the end of the narrow passage and take a good look at the area beyond.

*Spoiler*
Show

I've leveled up both Sarina and Thony. Sarina got a new spell known, which, I think, applies right away, and one spell slot, which, I think, applies in the morning. Also bunch of skills, hitpoints, etc.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony spies two panels on the inside of the room next to the doors one on his side the other on the opposite wall. Other than that no obvious switches and the floor is smooth. the machines he's not sure about but he can guess that the nozzles on them were meant to spray something into the room. Moving out of the room you see that it is a narrow cavern looking back the the obvious metal doors stand out against the natural looking rock. You move to the mouth of the cavern but suddenly you have trouble moving as if the ground was covered in glue. Suddenly from the rocks to your left  two large tentacles come out whipping the air nearly hitting you.
Thony is entangled
*Your in a fight!*
Map Here
*Spoiler: initiative*
Show


ThonySarinaYarroMonsterKallak

----------


## u-b

Thony tries to move outside of the sticky area. Successful or not, he then shoots at the attacker, whatever that is. Hearing the shot, Sarina comes quick to Thony's side, leaving some space between her and the monster and readies a spell.

*Spoiler*
Show

Seeing that Thony is nore then 5 feet into the glue, I will assume he can move at half speed. If not he will remain stationary, but shoot at the thing anyway.

Thony's desired position is two squares south of his starting position. Sarina's is one square to south-west from that. If Thony is there with her, Sarina readies Color Spray DC 17 to cast as soon as the monster is within its range. Otherwise, it's Acid Splash to cast as soon as it tries to do anything other than retreat.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro follows Sarina, getting out her crossbow as she moves up.  Seeing the large tentacled creature, she fires a bolt at it.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

She will move 30' up, behind Sarina so I assume the creature has partial cover.  I will wait on Kallak, sine he goes after the creature.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony senses it's best to get out of the area and tries to tumble out of the monsters range but the monster's tentacles are too fast and slam into Thony. Safely out out of the monsters reach but still close Thony fires his musket taking a chunk or rock and tentacles out of the creature it roars in pain from the blow The monsters secreations continue to impare Thony. Sarina and Yarro are the first to arrive Sarina prepares to hit the beast with a color spray and Yarro fires at the creature hitting one of the tentacles. The monster lumbers forth it's tentacles dragging its bulk forward. Sarina fires her color spray but the creature shrugs it off. The ground under Sarina and Thony grows sticky. The creature attacks Thony not wanting to give up the first prey it's seen in a long time. One of the tentacles hit. The

AoO on thony hits damage 6 Thony is entangled for 3 rounds
Thony hit's the monster for 10 damage
Yarro hit's the monster for 3 damage
The monster makes it's save vs Sarina's color spray
The monster hit's thony for 6 damage
Thony and Sarina make a fortitude check vs dc 14 or become entangled  sarina for 6 rounds, Thony must make the check or become helpless for 2 rounds. The glue can be destroyed
Map Here
Info about the monster : Know Dungeoneering Dc 14

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak runs up next to Yarro, surprised at the sight of this weird creature.  He takes his bow and fires an arrow over the head of Sarina at the creature.

----------


## u-b

Not sure why her spell did not work and even less sure whether a second try would be good or a waste of time, Sarina decides to try something else. She points a hand at the creature, with finders outstretched. A cone of searing flame shoots from her fingertips and engulfs the monster.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thony is helpless, I believe. If not, he just defends himself.

----------


## Continental Op

If the creature is still standing, Yarro quickly mixes a bomb and lobs it to land on top of the creature (not on its front - she does not want Thony to get hit with any of the splash).

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak let's loose and arrow hitting the creatures tentacles causing it to screech in pain. The creature looks like it has sustained a lot of damage from both the gunshot and the crossbow bolts.Thony rendered helpless from the creatures strange slime covering him and making movement impossible suddenly feels small tentacles from below start burrowing into his skin and flesh. Sarina readies her fire spell fighting through the goo enough and dodging the monster's strike to send the wave of flame at the creature, but the monster's slime extinguish any flames that hit it and the flames only hit the stony carapace of the creature. Sarina also starts to feel the small tentacles reach up from the ground and start burrowing into her legs. Yarro initially tries to think of what this creature is but draws a blank. Yarro quickly mixes a bomb and hurls it at the creature right into the wound Thony created the bomb bursts and fills the monsters stony shell with acid. The creature dosn't even have time to howl in pain as it's body is liquified.
Kallak hits the monster for 3 damage
Thony is drained of blood he takes 1 bleed damage
Sarina succesfully attacks the creature but the fire damage is negated. She takes 1 bleed damage.
Yarro hit's the creature for 16 damage!
*You win!*
*Eveyone gets 150XP*

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak exclaims, "Desna's luck, that was a great throw, Yarro!"  He keeps his bow ready, scanning the liquefied creature and what he can see of the cavern for movement.  "Thony, Sarina, do either of you need help?" 

Yarro nods, slings her crossbow over her back, and pulls out an extract.  "I have some healing here."  She eyes the sticky ground before approaching any closer.

----------


## u-b

"Yes! Yes! I think he's barely alive!" Says Sarina doing her best to get Thony out of the glue and somewhere to lie down. Thony looks sort of pale indeed. "To tell the truth, I would have expected the path to be better cleared, what with two previous groups, repair robots and stuff. That said, I _was_ looking. Oh, my!" Thony gets down onto the normal sand somewhere "safe" (as far as this place goes) and is ready to receive some magical healing.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro hands Thony her extract.  She then pulls out the wand, ready to use it if Thony needs more healing.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Thony recovers only 3 HP from it.  UB, if (as I expect) Thony needs more healing, go ahead and roll for the wand.


While Kallak continues to scan their surroundings, he asks, "Does anyone know what that creature was?"

Yarro shakes her head, "No.  I need to study more about these subterranean creatures."

----------


## u-b

Thony gulps the extract given and feels a bit better. Then he shakes his head and reaches for his backpack. He says what he means before he even gets it open. "We'll use this scroll." Sarina seems to understand what scroll is being referred to and is less than enthusiastic. "Thony..." Thony finally gets the scroll from the backpack and hands it over. "We'll use this scroll." Sarina sighs, unfurls the scroll and casts it at Thony, who then just sits there with his eyes closed.

*Spoiler*
Show

Feel free to roll some spellcraft to identify the spell being cast. Thony will be okay in a minute.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro and Kallak notice that in her rush to save Thony from the monsters goop Sarina's wounds though minor are bleeding heavily. Thony's wounds stabilize after drinking the extract.

*Spoiler: Bleed damage*
Show


A creature that is taking bleed damage takes the listed amount of damage at the beginning of its turn. Bleeding can be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or through the application of any spell that cures hit point damage (even if the bleed is ability damage). Some bleed effects cause ability damage or even ability drain. Bleed effects do not stack with each other unless they deal different kinds of damage. When two or more bleed effects deal the same kind of damage, take the worse effect. In this case, ability drain is worse than ability damage.


Sarina takes 1 point of bleed damage.
Spell craft to Identify the spell Dc16

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro is interested in the spell being cast, and its effect on Thony.  

Kallak waits until Sarina is done with the scroll, then remarks, "Sarina, you're bleeding too much."

Yarro sighs and says, "It must be from that creature.  Here, let me try to clean the wounds."  If Sarina allows it, Yarro tries to gently remove the slime from the creature.  After a minute she says, "I don't think this is working.  You probably need some healing.  Potion or wand?"

----------


## u-b

Sarina was apparently too distracted by what has happened to Thony to take serious consideration of her own blood loss. "The..." "The wand." Sarina nods at Thony's interruption. "Yes, the wand."

*Spoiler*
Show

The spell Sarina casts at Thony is Infernal Healing. As it's a scroll, no material component was involved. Thony seems to get better in about a minute or so.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro quickly uses the wand on Sarina.  Afterwards, she continues to hold the wand, in case Thony needed it after his regenerating spell finished.  

*Spoiler: Edit: OOC*
Show

Healing 8 HP for Sarina.


Kallak, meanwhile, stowed his bow, and took the torch Yarro dropped at the beginning of the battle.  He continued a short ways into the cavern, looking around.

----------


## u-b

Sarina casts a spell and four little balls of flame appear in the air in front of her. She sends them out to scan the whole area that can be possibly seen.

*Spoiler*
Show

The balls of flame are up to 120 feet away from Sarina, if no obstacles closer than that. Four-torch-like illumination from there.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sarina sends the small orbs of light out and they go and go and keep going almost to the end of her range before they illuminate a large rock wall. Looking up your suddenly struck by how massive the chamber you've walked into is. Above you is a smooth metal like ceiling you realize from where your standing it's only a small part as it's sloping upwards to some unseen peak. in front of you seems to be a trail from the other groups. You feel no wind or air movement.

Map Here. Those small dot's of color on the left is you guys each square is five feet.

----------


## u-b

Thony finally stands up and loads his musket. He then moves closer to the "open" area to have a better look. At his direction, Sarina starts to move the illumination around, first to the left, then, if nothing particularly interesting in there, to the right. Thony intends to make one full scan of the whole area before he decides if he would like an even better look. He moves up to 10 feet north to have a better look east if everything else seems clear.

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception 10 + 7 = 17 (this was just shown to be insufficient, but hopefully will do for a start)

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony and Sarina send the lights out and try to get a better idea of where they are. To the west it only ends in more stone walls. To the east it seems to mostly be sand a few bones stick up from sand long forgotten. The path seems to head east you also see a large rocky outcropping. The "Mountain" on the map you were given? 

Map Here

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak looks around the cavern, still holding the (now somewhat unnecessary) torch.  "Looks like we need to go this way if we want to find the others," Kallak says, starting to go east along the path.  

Yarro reloads her crossbow, then starts to follow Kallak about 20 feet behind.

----------


## u-b

Thony sides with Yarro some distance after Kallak and Sarina is with them. When Kallak is just under halfway towards the mountain, Sarina asks everyone to stop, re-casts the flaming spheres and sends them around the whole area again, including the south and more distant places NE and SE.

*Spoiler*
Show

Scanning everything within 140 feet range (spell range 120 + illumination range 20 ontop of that).

----------


## Sleepy Shade

You begin walking down the trail no wind or air seems to move in this place only the sand and packed dirt making any sound as you walk down the trail. Sarina shifts the lights illuminating far to the south illuminating just more sand, rock walls and your path. Suddenly the sands near the trail in front of you begin to shift a skeleton rises from the sands. Four arms and a long skull unlike any humanoid you've seen rises it's eyes suddenly glowing a strange yellow. You also hear sand stirring in the distance
*It's a fight!*

The monster quick to pounce lumbers from the sand and swipes at Kallak four arms slashing wildly. Kallak is able to evade or block most but one gets though and slashes his arm. It seems it's not alone in the desert as another of the skeleton creatures lumbers forth into the light it's grim visage bearing down on Sarina. You hear more bones creaking and shifting out in the darkness. The light in the skeletons eyes that attacked Kallak fades and the light appears in the eyes of the one next to Sarina.

Kallak takes 4 Damage!
Can I get a Perception check from Kallak and Thony Dc15
*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


MonstersThonyKallakSarinaYarro




Map of the area Here
Battle map of your immediate area here

----------


## u-b

Thony aims at the skeleton adjacent to Sarina, feeling that he's too slow to react to the attack and seeing that Sarina is slower. This was not going to end well, but, anyway, **BANG**...

*Spoiler*
Show

Thony will shoot, but too late.  :Small Frown: 
Then he will reload with a paper cartridge.
Sarina, if not knocked out, will step back to conjure a glob of acid as soon as she sees any target not in melee with anyone.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak is taken aback by the ferocity of the skeleton's attack.  He pulls out his planson to defend himself.  He swings at the undead beast's feet, while still trying to protect himself from its many arms.  

Yarro steps back from the creature in front of her, mixes a bomb and plans to throw it at the creature's face, if no one is within the splash radius of the bomb.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I was thinking Kallak would use combat expertise to give himself +1 AC, but now I see it is a dodge bonus.  So it does not stack with his new Dodge feat, unfortunately.  But his AC against the skeleton in front of him is 18.

And Yarro takes a 5' step west, away from the creature.  Assuming Sarina moved before Yarro, she should have a nice shot at the northern skeleton.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Thony's thoughts of worry are soon blasted apart has his shot hits the skeleton's head shattering it and the bones fall to the floor lifeless. Kallak draws his weapon and with an expert swing breaks the other skeleton's leg sending the bony horror to the ground shattered. Thony scans the landscape and notices off in the distance a light flickering to the southeast illuminating some sort of entrance. However you  all still hear the groaning creak of bones advancing towards you._

You can redo Sarina and Yarro's actions.

_After Sarina and Yarro's actions you spot more of the skeletons lumbering into view._


Map of the area Here
Battle map of your immediate area here

----------


## u-b

Much relieved by results of Thony's shot, Sarina splashes a glob of acid onto the new target, then does it again and gets out of the harm's way behind Thony and Kallak. Thony readies a shot against advancing skeletons.

*Spoiler*
Show

The readied attack stays the same (only the target is changed), then the new round with another somilar attack and _then_ Sarina moves two squares south.

----------


## Continental Op

Hearing than more of the creatures are coming, Yarro readies a bomb and looks around her for the next approaching skeleton.

Edit: If the northern skeleton still standing after Sarina and Yarro's attack, Kallak runs up and tries to cave its head in with his planson.  If the skeleton is down, Kallak will take a step east, and prepare for the next creature to appear.  He will not be surprised by another one of these things again.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sarina and Yarro ready attacks as they hear more of the skeletons approaching as one lumbers into view to the east of them they unleash an Acid splash and a bomb destroying the undead horror and it slumps to the ground acid sizzling. Kallak and Thony prepare themselves for more of the creatures.
In the darkness you hear more of the creaking undead 
As a group of the monsters comes into view Thony lets off a shot but if misses hitting only sand. One of the undead you see has a yellow light in it's eye sockets as it nears your group. Another of the monsters closes the distance enough to attack Kallak but he easily blocks the monsters swing.
Map of the area Here
Battle map of your immediate area here

----------


## u-b

Thony loads the musket with another paper cartridge, aims the musket at the eastern skeleton, pulls the trigger... nothing hapens. "Ah, damn!" Sarina casts a spell, conjuring a thick layer of grease under the skeletons adjacent to Kallak. "Get out of there!" says Thony turning to her for a moment and Sarina steps behind Yarro.

*Spoiler*
Show

A misfire. A grease under two skeletons and two squares east of them ref DC 17 or fall.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak aims a mighty swing at one of the skeletons in front of him, then steps away from the creatures, ready to defend himself.  

Yarro mixes a bomb, steps up and throws it at the pair of skeletons in front of Kallak.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Kallak aims for the skeleton with yellow eyes, if it is one of the two in front of him.  Otherwise, he aims for the southern one.  He then takes a 5' step back, so he is just south of Thony. 

Yarro is just north of Thony, and throws the bomb at the northern skeleton of the two (hoping the splash damage also affects the southern one).

Edit: no idea where the bomb ended up, but the splash damage is 5 for anyone within 5'.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

With the duo of skeletons in front of him Kallak swipes the south one it's eyes glowing. The strike is unsure but hits caving in the skull and destroying the creature. He retreats a step allowing the others to attack. Thony tries to fire but the weapon misfires, no shot for him. Sarrina decides to cast grease so it affects the skeletons. The closer of the two falls and tumbles into the oil slick ground. The other doesn't even seem to notice the oil and keeps upright. It's eyes start to glow yellow. Yarro tosses her bomb at the creature but imparts a little to much spin to the bomb and it hit's the ground north of the skeleton. Still the creature is covered in the acid dissolving the bones and they fall to the ground. It seems that all of the skeletons are near dealt with but you suddenly hear one creaking around to the north it charges in more aggressive than the others and slashes at Thony it's eyes yellow and glowing. The other skeleton gets up and moves close to Kallak intent on attacking.

Thony was hit for 6 damage

Map of the area here
Battle Map of immediate area here

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


1.Monsters
2.Kallak
3.Thony
4.Sarina
5.Yarro

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak decides against any fancy maneuvers against this undead monster in front of him, instead swinging with full force at the creature's ribcage.  He holds his ground, to protect the others.  

Yarro backs up a step (5' west), and assuming she still has a clear shot, mixes her last bomb and throws it at the northern skeleton.

----------


## u-b

Thony makes a step back, clears his firearm and loads it with a new paper cartridge. Sarina walks some distance north and north-east and launches a glob of acid at the northern skeleton at which she has a clear shot while still making sure the skeleton has other targets closer than herself.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sarina should have been starting this round one square to north-west of her indicated position as per #439.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallaktakes his Pulson and slams it against the skeleton's skull sending it flying off into the dunes and destroying the creature. Thony takes a step back unjams his gun and reloads it.Sarina takes carful aim and launches a ball of acid at the skeleton destroying it. It turns to look at Sarina yellow fading from it's eye sockets. As the final skeleton collapses to the ground you hear nothing silence has returned. No wind, no creaking of bones, only your labored breathing after the fight is all that remains. The sand is littered with bones.
*You Won!

Everyone gets 350XP!
*

----------


## u-b

"Well, that was... interesting. Not necessarily good for the health, but interesting. Did anyone hear of transferable glowing eyes as applied to the skeletons? I also wonder if they are reusable or if there is, somewhere, some additional stock. I mean, the previous groups went through here, they sould have dealt with those just walking around." Thony then bends down to examine the remains and the ground, but grimaces with pain. "Damn things. Yarro, your wand is required."

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro gets out the wand, and as she uses it on Thony she shakes her head, "Sorry, I have never heard of transferring glowing eyes.  But I have not studied undead." 

"Yeah, this is new to me.  Seems strange, though."  Kallak (unnecessary) adds.  "Also, where do you think they came from?  I mean, why weren't they cleared out by any of the other groups?  Do they regenerate? Did they move here after the other groups came through?"

*Spoiler: Healing*
Show

Thony heals 8 HP.  If that is not enough, Yarro spends another charge and he heals another 8 HP.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

As you examine the skeletons you notice some discoloration as if from fire or acid but no other damage is evident aside from the damage you inflicted on them. The skull have nothing in them no eyes or any runes that would cause light. All around you are tracks mostly from the skeletons which seem to be everywhere. With no weather or wind to disturb the sand you see a number of track clearly on the Trail. However making sense of them is another matter.

Skill propt
Survival : DC12, DC15, DC20

Full map of the Desert area Reveled Here

Will you explore to the north or follow the trail?

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak explains what he sees in the sand.  "There are three sets of tracks, the second heavier than the first.  They were attacked by skeletons, except these oldest tracks.  So do the skeletons regenerate?  Or..."

"Or is something killing and reanimating each team?  That would make sense why there are more skeletons each time, except the first.  We may have just faced the last group to come down here."  Yarro finishes quietly, showing even less emotion than usual.  She searches the skeletons, looking for any identifying features of her mentor.  

Kallak also looks at the skeletons, but assuming there is nothing left to tell who they were, he shakes his head and gives up quickly.  Kallak says to the others, "Well, should we continue on?  How is everyone feeling?"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro quickly looks at the bodies and notices these are not normal humanoid skeletons they all have four arms and long elongated skulls that are not like any humanoid she has seen. Also the bones are old, very old. NoW that the skeletons are not walking around trying to kill you they seem very brittle no flesh has covered these undead in years. She's reminded of Sef's warnings of undead and the strange paintings she saw near the junkheap.

----------


## u-b

"I think we follow the footprints. This means we risk sharing the fate of whoever left them, but we don't know how long Khonnir's team can hang in there, so I don't want to spend more time getting to them than we absolutely have to." Sarina nods in agreement to Thony's proposal. "We should assume our presence has been noticed. I don't know by whom and what will come out of that, just a thought."

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro shakes her head at the skeletons.  "Growing extra arms seems unlikely.  I don't know what I was thinking..."

"Don't worry, we will find him," Kallak quietly says to Yarro.  

"I am a little afraid of that, obviously." Yarro responds. "So do we think these things regenerate? I would like to take one with us and study it later, if possible." 

Kallak looks a little alarmed, then shrugs.  He puts most of one of the broken skeletons in his backpack.  If necessary, he breaks it up to make it fit.  He then spends a minute breaking up the skulls of other fallen skeletons with his planson.  "Maybe it will stop or delay them from coming back?  Anyway, I agree. let's follow the footprints."  Kallak leads the way, following the trail east towards the mountain.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The trail takes a quick path through the desert about 30 minutes if you don't push yourselves. As you follow the trail you see off in the distance a flickering light. As you round the bend and head into the cavern the trail leads to it seems the light is coming from... behind the wall?_

Will Save vs DC11

The skeleton weighs about 27 pounds are you going to take it with you now or leave it behind to pick up on the way out?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_It becomes apparent to all of you that the wall is some sort of illusion much like a "silent image" spell. Looking closely you see beyond the illusion is a door that hasn't shut all the way. Beyond the door is light. Before this the only light has been from torches or Sarina's dancing lights spell. Next to the door you spy a gray panel next to the door this one has a small green light near the top left. Looking through the gap you see this metal room is brightly lit by glowing panels in the ceiling above. To the left and right, complex machines consisting of spiral tubes and nozzles twitch and hum._

Perception check Dc5
*Spoiler: If you make it the perception check.*
Show


The machines are in a lot rougher shape than the ones you saw before coming into the desert. The machines are shooting off arcs of electricity at random. You could disable the machines but it might only be temporary.

----------


## u-b

Sarina casts detect magic and studies the illusion. She is interested in finding out how long this thing did and could last and how powerful might be its creator. Thony approaches the  gray panel and spends some time examining it. He wants to determine if the panel has something to do with the door and/or the machines and whether it can be used to turn off the machines without venturing into the room.

*Spoiler*
Show

Detect magic to estimate the aura strength and maybe the exact spell used, if applicable.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sarina finds no magic at all except what your group has. The illusion isn't magical in nature but it's apparent that this was put here to hide the door from curious individuals. The ajar door's light however ruins the illusion.  Thony does determine that the panel is connected to the door and that it will probably respond to the key card you got from Sef.

----------


## u-b

Sarina and Thony discuss their findings. Those are nothing much, but one plan surfaces. Thony then proposes it to the rest of the team:

"If we can have a spare knife or a piece of wood to make a wedge, we could be able to jam it under the door when it opens, thus leaving a semi-permanent passage that would work both ways until someone undoes it. It might be tricky, but I think we can try multiple times. Any better ideas?"

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak looks confused.  "Can't we just use the key cards?  They aren't a one-time thing, are they?  Why would we keep the door open for everything else down here?"

Yarro responds, "I believe they are thinking of others from Torch coming if we fail to return.  It is pragmatic."  To Thony, Yarro offers one of her daggers.

Kallak adds, "Well, I also have a bunch of skeleton bones here.  Might as well use these for something, if you want to try to wedge the door open with one."

While Kallak is getting out a bone, Yarro looks inside.  "I may be able to turn these machines off once we are inside."

----------


## u-b

"Thinking more about the door not shutting closed behind us, actually. Using the key card to open it, then making sure it stays open. We still don't know why people failed to return and if there is a functional panel on the far side."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Taking a moment to confirm some things you try the key card and the doors open swiftly and about six seconds later shuts however they don't close fully the one inch gap is still there. Looking into the room their is their is a similar panel on the other side of the wall next to a door and their is a panel on the south side (the side your behind) of the wall.

To disable the machines
Disable device Dc 25

To disable the doors from closing
strength check Dc 25 will not for 1 turn and as long as you can keep it up.
Disable device Dc 20 will be depend on what you use.

Map here

----------


## u-b

Thony asks for a pair of torches and, if given those, makes two wedges from them, jams the near door without any problem*. He then declares his plan to get through the room after next zap, open the far door and take a look behind. He is then to decide between the following three options, in order of preference:
1. Get out of the room on the far side and jam the door as normal while outside of the room.
2. Jam the door while still inside of the room and then go out of the room.
3. Just go back without doing anything.

*Spoiler*
Show

*The rest of the plan is suspended if this is not so.

Option 1 is only considered if there seems to be no immediate danger on the other side of the far door _and_ there is a panel there to open it from the far side. Option 2 is only considered if there seems to be no immediate danger on the other side of the far door. Option 3 if a fall-back if the above is not good.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak shrugs, and gives Thony the two torches he requests.  

Yarro says, "While you are working on the next door, I think I can turn off thee machines.  I'll give it a try the next time they go off.  If it doesn't work, we can fall back and then rush through, as you suggest."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

It takes five minutes of Thony trying to keep the doors open long enough to set the makeshift torch doorstop before he finally succeeds.  During this time he is very close to the electrical out bursts from the malfunctioning machines sometimes getting small static shocks. The doors constant pressure on the makeshift door stops are apparent as you start hear the hidden machinery operating the door begin to groan after you are done installing them. The torch door stops will hold for awhile but it's not a permanent solution. With the door finally propped open Yarro quickly makes her way in and disables the machines. They power down and stop shooting out electricity. With the machines taken care of Thony uses the card on the scanner by the north door and opens it. You see a hallway that is brightly lit the same ceiling panels glowing and bathing everything in light at the far end of the hall is a door and the hall way continues off to the right. Do you step in and look around?

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak doused and put away his torch while Thony and Yarro were working on the doors and machines.  

As soon as they are done, he takes the lead down the next hallway, trying not to make noise (in case it helps at all, even though the doors may announce their presence).

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak creeps down the hallway the only sound coming from the soft hum of the panels lining the hallway. The hallway at the end of the hallway that you can see it turns right then almost immediately turns left. The hall way continues on a door at the end of the hall and a door to the right just before the end.

Map here

----------


## u-b

Still somewhat concerned about getting back in the event someone or something shuts down the power or otherwise disables the doors the party has passed through, Thony concedes there might be just too many to practically take care of, especially that the closing mechanism seems to be more powerful than the normal manual door closing and simply inserting the wedge like you would under a normal door does not quite work. He continues to move behind Kallak, as far back as possible while still maintaining visual contact. Sarina follows.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak turns around and goes back to the others.  He says, "There are two more doors down the hallway, but I say we start with this one," pointing to the first door they can see, on the left.  "Yarro, can I get your key card?  Maybe the rest of you should stay here, and cover me just in case something nasty comes through the door."

Kallak then returns to the door, and using the brown card, tries to open it.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_You slide the card over the panel and it makes a weird sound as if both confirming and rejecting the card and the doors open. The air in this room seems to buzz and hum with energy. Strips of glowing rectangles light the room from above, while strange flickering windows line the east and west walls. A large glass topped circular table sits in the middle of the room. To the north sits a large metal desk covered with blinking lights, while a humming pillar of purple-and-black metal stands nearby, its sides flashing with tendrils of violet energy. A single golden panel flashes with a soft but incessant light on the side of this pillar.
A thick layer of dust coats everything, diffusing the lights shining from the various surfaces, and many of the machines seem to be damaged, cracked, or otherwise ruined._

Map Here

----------


## u-b

Given the thick layer of dust, the first thing Thony does is to check for anyone's presence in this room in the recent month. He then tries to reason about possible functions of this room and stuff therein. Sarina remains in the corridor.

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception 10 + 7 = 17
Engineering (1d20+5)[13]

----------


## u-b

Thony points at the machines. "This one seems like something having to do with artifical weather. Controlling wind, rain... and it's powered off. No surprise there's that desert in there. We probably do not want to operate this one. Yarro, can you make sense of the rest?"

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak and Yarro join Thony in the room.  Kallak starts out stepping carefully and looking for tracks, but presuming he does not find any, he looks around the room for anything interesting that isn't bolted down.  

Yarro makes a beeline for Thony and the weather machines.  She then starts to examine them and work with Thony to figure them out.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Kallak looks over and notices that the dust is thick very thick like no one has been hear for years thick. It seems all the previous groups have not entered this area. Yarro notes the panel doesn't seem to be just a weather machine dozens of imputes gauges and screens line it. But what every one notices is the yellow flashing screen near the front. Deciding to try and get a better look at the screen Yarro wipes off the dust covering it. This seems to be enough input that the screen stops flashing and suddenly everything in the room seems to groan, click and whirl._(It sounds like a bunch of computers starting up)_ The table suddenly lights up and you see the area "outside". Several monitors start coming on only showing static and the pillar of purple metal flashes and begins to pulsate. It's quite a show.
_
Skillprompt
Sarina I need a Perception check -4 due to the spectacle that is all these strange machines coming online.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*Out in the Hallway*
_Sarina is in the hallway by herself. Strange noises fill the once quite hall. She guesses whatever the others inside had done had worked. She catches the tell tale whoosh of a door opening looking back at the door the others had gone through it's closed and she doesn't have a key card to open them. Someone else is here._

What does Sarina do?

Skill propt
If Sarina tries to get someone's attention roll a perception check DC 14 to hear her over the machines.

----------


## u-b

Not waiting to learn more about what's happening, Sarina quickly swipes her card to enter the room with the machines and warn everyone. She sees the equipment quite a lot busier than when she saw it just a few moments ago.

"There is some activity in the corridor. I've heard the door opening."

Thony looks a bit worried. "Shall we go check or pretend we are not here?"

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak responds, "Well, with all this going on, something probably knows we are here." And he gestures to all the strange lights and noises coming from the machinery.  

Yarro shakes her head, "I would like to stay and figure out what these do, but it may be beyond me.  Also we should find the others."

Kallak nods, "Good idea.  But before we continue on, maybe we should make sure nothing is behind us?  Sarina, do you know which door was opened?"

----------


## u-b

"No, I did not see which door was opened and I did not dare to go there and look. Not the one behind us, I'm sure."

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak nods.  "Then lets continue down the hall.  If we don't see anything in it, we can take the next door down the way."  Kallak then moves to take the lead, keeping Yarro's key card handy to open the next door, if he comes to it.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Before you're able to leave the room you all hear a_ *Whoosh* _the door opens revealing a gaunt yellow skinned creature dressed in rags and a billowing red cape that wraps around its lower face concealing it's mouth. The being is wielding two swords in two of it's four hands another set of arms and hands put something away in the creatures trouser pocket. On it's back are two spears. It speaks a odd word in a language none of you recognize and attacks.
It's A Fight!_
The creature rushes towards Kallak and swipes with it's sword. Kallak's armor saves him and deflects the blow from landing.

Map Here
Creatures image
*Spoiler: Initiative* 
Show


MonsterYarroThonyKallakSarina

----------


## u-b

Thony points his musket at whomever it is and pulls the trigger. Nothing happens. He curses and quickly clears the musket making it ready to load again. Sarina intends not to spend the only few real spells she has remaining and instead to blast the creature with tiny globs of acid.

*Spoiler*
Show

Spending 1 grit on a move-equivalent quick clear.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro pulls out her crossbow and fires at the creature over the table in the middle of the room.  She notices that the arms match the skeletons, and tries to speak to it in Androffan.  "Why are you attacking us?  We are just trying to find my teacher and friend." 

Assuming the creature does not back off at this, Kallak pulls out his greatsword and attempts to slice the creature across the torso.  But he checks his swing a bit, trying to keep his sword between himself and the many arms of his adversary.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Does Yarro have any way to identify the creature, now that she is seeing one alive?  And Kallak is using combat expertise, so his AC is 19 for the next round.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The creature dodges Yarro's crossbow bolt and the bolt only hits the wall. It responds in some sort of language you can't understand but it continues it's attack. Thony's gun jams he clears the breach quickly. Kallak draws his weapon and swings at the creature but the creature easily parries the attack and Kallak catches a guttural chuckle it seemed the creature was laughing at him. Sarina chucks her acid at the creature but the fighting between Kallak and the creature shifts at just the wrong time and she misses the shot. The creature is unleashing a flurry of blows at kallak which he parries or is able to dodge the display shows however the creature is deadly serious._
*Everyone Missed!*

----------


## u-b

Thony has no idea what this creature is, but neither he cares too much. He loads a new paper cartridge, shoots and misses. Sarina finally gets too frustrated by the group's ongoing lack of success and shouts "Give me a second! I'll get it, I'll get it!". Then she casts a spell and a thick layer of grease appears on the ground under the creature, extending outwards, but not under Kallak.

*Spoiler*
Show

Hoping Kallak would either delay or ready so that the grease goes before his next attack. Reflex DC 17 or fall down.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro frowns slightly and reloads her crossbow.  She aims down the bolt and again fires at the creature.  

Kallak hears Sarina, and focuses on defending himself until whatever Sarina has planned goes off.  Once he sees her spell, he attacks the creature (whether it is on the ground or not).

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The creature's speed and ferocity are brutal as it dodges the attacks. Yarro's crossbow bolt lands but instead of piercing it's flesh it bounces off and the creature carries on not even reacting to the attack. Sarina's magic grease doesn't seem to affect it as it perfectly retains it's balance in the muck. Still it looks over at Sarina and decides to send her a message.
He draws a javelin from his back and targets Sarina. The attack hit's Sarina hard but she is still standing._

*Kallak get's a AoO against the creature
Sarina is hit for 10 Damage*

No has moved yet so same map.

*Spoiler: New initiative*
Show


Monster
Yarro
Thony
Sarina
Kallak

----------


## Continental Op

While the creature is focused on throwing the javelin, Kallak tries to interrupt him and slice one of his many arms off.  

Yarro yells in Hallit, "Kallak, get back!" She then prepares her last bomb, and waits to throw it until Kallak is able to step back.  

Kallak hears Yarro, takes a parting slice at the creature, and steps 5' back.  Yarro then throws her bomb.

----------


## u-b

Thony reloads and shoots at the creature's torso. He hits noticeably off-center, so expects only limited damage. Sarina casts another spell, this time without any announcement, and takes cover behind Kallak's back.

*Spoiler*
Show

Daze DC 16 if it works at all.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> While the creature is focused on throwing the javelin, Kallak tries to interrupt him and slice one of his many arms off.


The creature easily dodges the attack and Kallak only hit's air.



> Yarro yells in Hallit, "Kallak, get back!" She then prepares her last bomb, and waits to throw it until Kallak is able to step back.





> Thony reloads and shoots at the creature's torso. He hits noticeably off-center, so expects only limited damage.


Thony's shot hit's the creature square in the chest but the bullet fails to penetrate the creatures tough hide and the bullet falls to the floor not even damaging the creature.



> Sarina casts another spell, this time without any announcement, and takes cover behind Kallak's back.


The blinding flashing of lights doesn't even affect the creature and it continues the fight.



> Kallak hears Yarro, takes a parting slice at the creature, and steps 5' back. Yarro then throws her bomb.


Kallak's attack while powerful is diverted by the creature's sword and it only hits the ground. He backs up and Yarro's throws he bomb but it dosn't hit the creature going over it is only sprayed with a mist of the chemicals as it breaks. The creature quickly moves and is only finely dusted with the acidic components only eating small holes in it's flesh.
The Creature moves up and takes a brutal slash at Kallak this time his armor would not save him. He takes a laceration and is looking pretty bloody.

Combat quick recap.
*Spoiler*
Show

*Kallak misses his AoO
Thony's attack hit's but does not overcome the creatures DR
Sarina's spell color spray does not affect the creature because of type.
Kallak attack misses and he moves 5 feet back.
Yarro attack misses and the creature makes the saving throw for half damage. Yarro deals 2 damage
The monster moves makes his save vs the grease and hits Kallak for 8 damage.*



Map Here

----------


## u-b

Thony reloads, shoots, observes the effect and shouts "We have to be out of here, I cannot seem to damage this thing!". Sarina dismisses the grease. By this moment she seems pretty much terrified.

*Spoiler*
Show




> Musket: (1d20+5)[*21*] touch for (1d12+2)[*4*] B and P


Deja vu all over again...

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak shouts, "Agreed!  Go for the door and I can try to cover you all."  Kallak then moves so he is between the creature and the table, and takes a defensive stance with his greatsword.  He winces, slightly favoring his left side where the creature last hit him.  

And about the same time, Yarro drinks her last extract, which does not have any visible effect.  She then moves south, across the table and towards the door, waiting for someone else with a key card to open the door.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Kallak does take the total defense action, so his AC will be 22 next round.  Yarro cast shield, so her AC is also 22 for 1 minute (or maybe 2 minutes, since she is second level).

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony fires at the creature but it's the same no damage and the bullet is discharged from the creatures flesh and it falls to the floor. Sarina dismisses the grease Both are starting realize how dangerous this fight is. Kallak braces for the creatures assault and Yarro drinks her shield extract vaulting over the table rushing towards the door and waiting for someone to open it.
The creature decides to instill hopelessness into Kallak. It lets some of it's own black blood from the acid burns Yarro had made drip on it's sword and attempts to sling them into Kallak's eyes. It succeeds and the black ichor blinds Kallak.

*Kallak get's a AoO from the dirty trick.
The creature used a dirty tick and Blinded Kallak for 1 round.*

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show



Monster
Thony 
Sarina
Kallak
Yarro



Map Here

----------


## u-b

"Yarro, the door!" Thony shouts getting ready to speed over the table and out of the room. Sarina gets ready to follow.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thony and Sarina delay until the door is opened (or something). If the door is opened, they both hurry over the table along the eastern side of the room and out. Thony starts SE S. Sarina starts SE SE. Then all the way south, then one step west. Thony stops there waiting for Sarina, who moves a step south past him (and continues on the next round). I think I got the distances right, assuming the square to the east of Kallak is not difficult to enter moring southwards.

This sorta abandons Kallak, but he probably can just move at half speed following Yarro's voice and maybe getting AoOed.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro shouts back to Thorny, "I don't have a key card!  Can one of you two open the door? Then cover the reader with anything that would stop it from opening?"

Kallak interjects, "Damn, I can't see." And he takes an involuntary step back, waving his sword vainly to try to defend himself.  

Seeing Kallak's sitaution, Yarro steels her courage and charges the creature with her dagger, trusting to her shield spell to protect her.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Kallak moves 5' south, trying to wipe his eyes and defend himself.  Yarro moves up to take the spot Kallak vacated, and attacks (defensively) with her dagger. So her AC will be 22.

----------


## u-b

Thony hurries towards the door, drawing the card. Sarina, not thinking of anything better to do, just follows him closely.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony and Sarina vault over the high tech table and open the door while Kallak stagers back wiping the Ichor from his eyes. Yarro leaps to her friend's defense and stands between Kallak and the creature. She swipes defensively at it but it dodges her strike. With new prey the creature unleashes a flurry of blows against Yarro but her extract and defensive posture allows her to avoid and parry the blows. Thony is able to open the door.

*The door is now open*
*Kallak used his standard action to wipe the sludge out of his eyes and is no longer blind*

Map Here

----------


## u-b

Sarina and Thony rush through the door, intending to go nonstop towards the next one and open it in time for everyone to pass.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak pulls a flask of oil from the dungeoneering kit in his backpack, but then realizes he does not have time to use it on the card reader before the door closes.  Flask in hand, he runs through the open door, and then stops and shouts to Yarro, "Come on, the door is going to close!"

Yarro withdraws from the creature and backs up through the door, stopping just on the other side, blocking the entrance.  "I'm going to hold it off until the door closes."

Kallak sighs, "Okay, but as soon as that door shuts, then we run."

Yarro makes one quick nod of her head.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Everyone runs out the door The creature says something a curse probably, and takes a parting shot at Yarro as the door closes. The attack however is deflected by the spell. Still with nothing preventing the card reader from reading the card you only have a limited amount of time to run.

The time is 2PM_

Immediate Map Here
Underground Map Here

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak and Yarro run to catch up to Thony and Sarina at the next door.  Kallak's plan is to spend an action smearing half of the lantern oil on the reader to try to slow down the creature, then continue on.  

If it appears to work, Kallak will try it again with the next one.  If it doesn't, he will smash the remains of the oil on the floor and ask Sarina to light it on fire.  Either way, they will move as quickly as possible to escape.

----------


## u-b

Neither Sarina nor Thony have a ready way to start a fire. Thony could try to use his flintlock musket, if he would to reload it, but does not have the intent. Instead, he urges everyone to get to the far end of the desert and, from there, take a look back.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Thony and Sarina advocates to just run. Kallak takes his moment to put oil on the card reader and he and Yarro pull out the torch door stops. Just as your hearing a Woosh from down the hall the doors close It will be awhile until they can be opened.
As you run outside the empty dark desert has transformed. The "Sky" has turned a light red and gray clouds  can be occasionally seen A blood red sun is now beating down over the desert. You feel the hot breeze blow through the valley and start to sweat as the air's temperature has increased dramatically. The area now appears as a true desert._

If you run back to the entrance make a fortitude save vs Dc15
You've successfully reactivated an ancient piece of Tech and because of Thony and Kallak having Numerian archaeologist everyone get 150Xp"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_You all run following the path across the desert. The heat, fear and injuries take a toll on some of you. You arrive at the other side the entrance leading back to the caverns in front of you. Looking back you don't see the creature chasing after you. You head inside the alcove that leads to the entrance but find the doors are now closed. The small panel next to the door has a small light now. It's green._ 
*Thony and Kallak take 1 nonlethal damage from running in the hot desert.*

----------


## u-b

Thony takes a moment to breathe. While at it, he tries to consider further actions. "So, what's the plan now? We can wait here for a bit, then try the north-east, if we are feeling adventurous. Or we can just go back and prepare for next trip, but that will likely still lead us north-east as I do not see how we can deal with the buddy we've found."

"I am down to my last spell, but if we are prepared to run again when we have to, I would not mind giving it a try." Sarina, even if she does agree, does not seem too enthusiastic.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak winces and shakes his head, holding his side.  "I'm not doing well.  I guess I could use the wand, but don't we want to save it?  This does not feel like an emergency."

Yarro quickly adds, "Like Sarina, I am out of extracts.  It pains me to say it, but we should leave now and regroup.  Try to think of some way to defeat that thing."

Kallak nods, then looks around.  "Yeah, and are the rest of you seeing this?  Why is the sun red, and did we somehow blow a hole in the roof of this cavern?"

----------


## u-b

Thony looks at the sun, then responds. "I rather think it's artifical. I've read to the effect on the machines we have turned on. I don't know what it'll do long-term, but don't think we still have any choice regarding the matter."

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak squints at the red sun, then shrugs,"Maybe this turned on the Torch?  Come on, let's get out of here."  Holding his side and limping a little, he starts walking towards the cave entrance.  

"So the door is working?" Yarro asks, looking at the small green light.  "Green is good, right?  Though it is wise not to take chances.  Kallak, please keep a watch for that four-armed creature while I inspect the door."

Kallak nods and hands Yarro her brown key card.  He keeps an eye on their back trail through the desert, while Yarro inspects the door.  If Yarro does not find any traps, she uses the key card on the door panel.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Yarro quickly determines that no traps are around and opens the door. The small room that you entered the desret fome has changed. When you left it was pitch black and required the lantern but now the power seems to have ben restored to this part of the ship illuminating the room. The two machines are humming softly unlike the others you've encountered. Near the machines a small panel is now activated currently with a red light and on the other side of the room the door you forced open in again closed. Yarro and the group know their are no pressure plates or trip lines and enter the room. When the doors close behind you the panel by the machines turns green.
_
Do you want to activate/investigate the machines? or leave the room?

----------


## u-b

"I think it thinks it can now spray us with something. I'd rather not be sprayed. Might be bad for the health. Let's get outside, shall we?" Thony takes his card and leads the way out.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro seems about to respond to Thony, but then looks at Kallak practically limping, and nods.  "OKay.  I would like to spend a little time looking at these machines, now that they are working.  But we can do that upon our return." 

She and Kallak follow Thony out.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Exiting the room you find the rest of the entrance you came in has become powered. The carcasses of the robot and the myriad of cages are still here but you can see them a lot better now that you have light. As you exit the ship into the caves  one of the creatures appears, its one of the males,_ *"Wasn't expecting to see you. Thought they were just setting me up to waste my time. Sef will want to see you."*

Do you want to go see Sef? or leave the caverns?

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak nods to the humanoid.  "Sure, we can see Sef."  He says as an aside to the others, "No point antagonizing them, right?"

----------


## u-b

Thony nods. He has no objections, neither does Sarina.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_He takes you through the tunnels over to Sef's hut. Sef herself is  sorting  what appears to be a new pile of garbage that she hauled from the Gremlins hideout. She hears your approach and says without turning around_ *"Brath. I don't care. Keep an eye on the entrance I don't care if it's boring I want to know if those topsiders come out."*
*"They did."* _He responds with a slight grin_
*"What?"* S_he turns around finally seeing your group,_ *"So you returned. I gotta say I'm surprised. With no one coming back I was sure you met the same fate."*
_ Brath looks surprised and raises his voice_ *" You wrote em off?! Then why did you make me keep watch?!"*
*"(Sigh)Because Brath you complain when ever you have to work harder than standing around now either go help Luepel or Yadriss I need to talk to them"*
_Brath sneers and walks off. Without her subordinate around Sef addresses your group._
*"So what happened? We haven't sent scouts in there for awhile and with so many groups disappearing into thin air I thought something must be killing those groups. What did you see?"*

----------


## u-b

"Some four-armed types. Skeletons and not-so-skeletons. Had to run to avoid getting killed, so be careful sending anyone in there. Also some machines which are now powered up. I am amazed how this stuff still works, actually. We will be back, but I am not quite sure how we are to handle it without sharing the fate of the previous teams." Apparently, Thony prefers not to go into the details about the encounters. "We seem to have done something to the desert. Can you observe it and tell us what you see next time we are back?"

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak listens to Thony's description and Sarina's question, and then adds, "Yeah, you may want to post a lookout for yourselves, too.  Watch out for anything with four arms, it is dangerous."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Sef looks at Sarina when she speaks about changing the desert slightly confused_ *"What do you mean you "changed" the desert? and not skeletons? Did you wake up some Vampire or Ghoul?"* _Sef is looking very worried._ *"Start talking I can't just send a scout into there if they have to start worrying about vampires or acid raining from the ceiling."*

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak looks at the others, then coughs and steps in.  "We destroyed the skeletons, Sef.  But then we found something like a ghoul, but fast.  I don't know what it was, exactly, but the thing is tough.  The point is to stay away from anything with four arms.  But you can see things coming from a long way off in the desert now, because, well...the desert is lit, now, by something that looks like a red sun.  It looks like daylight in there, now.  Except red."  He finishes, a little lamely.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Sef rubs her forehead trying to quell the headache she knows will come from your actions_ *"Fine I'll send a pair of scouts in and have them take a look around but if you woke something seriously dangerous in their you'll have to deal with it. Your free to go."*
_Before you even turned to leave however she stops you_ *"...Wait. I also have a list from the others they heard me talking about trading with you and I don't go back on my word. So here"*_ She hands a faded piece of paper to you with a list of items written in a green ink._

Sef Working Tech
Luepel book on alchemy
Brath An exotic weapon
Yadriss Planter box for mushrooms

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak quirks an eyebrow at the list, but nods.  "Sure, Sef, we can get these things."

Yarro adds, "And we will be back to figure out what is going on."

They then head back up to the surface.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_You trip back up to the surface is uneventful. After shaking off the sickness from the water of the lake and heading back you find it's about 3:30Pm you still have time to explore the town or do things before you need to rest up. 

You have the invitation from Garmen to meet him at the Silver Disk hall if you want to meet him._

----------


## u-b

Being back in town. Thony starts to plan for next trip. "I'll need either a day or some money to restock paper cartridges I have expended. I have only two left and with those spent will have to spend more time between shots to reload. Shall we go to the market? We can identify and appraise the tech we have found and maybe sell some of it or choose to bring it back to Sef." "I don't know how to fight that monster, Thony. And I don't know what would help if we meet more of its kind. Maybe we can throw something at it... alchemist's fire or such, but it is not easy to hit and getting a number of those would be costly." "Well, hopefully there would be no such guy in the other passage and we have just proven that running fast works, but yes, I agree there's a problem."

*Spoiler*
Show

We technically have some tech and 5 exotic weapons (or prototypes thereof), so will need only mushrooms and a book on alchemy, I think, unless we deem some of those inappropriate.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak spits and winces.  "Well, there's time to get this stuff for Sef.  And I'm interested in going and seeing Garmen tonight.  But I should probably get patched up first."

Yarro responds, "I could make some healing extracts in the morning for you.  But we also might want to save them if, likely when, we have to face that four-armed creature again."

----------


## u-b

Thony shrugs. "Well, no problem with me. Let's go to the cleric and see how much he would charge."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_On your way over to the chapel you pass by the Crow Feather Palaceand coming out of the palace is Joram you see him talking with a woman before leaving and he spots you. He walks up and begins chatting with you as the group walks toward the temple._ *"Surprised to see you here I thought you would still be down in the cavern system. Did something happen?"*

----------


## u-b

Thony stops to respond. "We basically got chased away by a superior enemy. One four-armed guy we had trouble hitting, damaging, _and_ affecting with spells. I'm not sure how we are to deal with him next time we are there, maybe we'll think of something, maybe we won't. At least there seems to be another passage we haven't checked, but we are not sure it leads where we want."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Joram listens to Thony talk as he walks with the group_ *"Well you made the right decision to retreat no shame in that. You cant get paid if your dead now can you. Now this large individual can you describe him, I might be able to offer some in sight."* _He pauses for a moment and then adresses Sarina_ *"Dear miss Sarina was it? I was talking to Bazlundi and she said that you declined a gift from her husband. I mentioned that your group was interested in speaking to the late Gerrol. She has decide to give you permission to talk with him and cover the cost of the ritual as an alternative gift. Is the group still interested in that?"*

----------


## u-b

"I wouldn't say he was particularly large, just more... capable? Some gaunt yellow skinned guy, not really armored, just some rags and red cape. A strange head, but otherwise humanoid. He had four arms - two with two swords and two he used bare-handed, but hey, we thought, just _one_ guy and we've killed a bunch of four-armed skeletons just before we met him, no problem at all... well it turned out not so easy. First, he spoke a language no one of us could understand and overall was too fast for a zombie. Also, quite good at defending himself. We weren't able to land any spell or sword blow and when I shot him in the chest, I've had no visible effect, neither the first time nor the second. This is when we decided to run as _we_ were taking some damage." Thony looks at Sarina to provide her specifics. "He did not slip on the grease and there was no effect when I tried to clog his mind for a moment and... Kallak is hurt! We were coming to find you, maybe you could channel some divine energy in him, we can wait, we'll come any time you designate, we just don't have much money on hand!"

When Joram offers the group to speak to Gerrol, Sarina jumped on the opportunity. She seems very excited. "Yes, yes, yes! We certainly still want to talk to Gerrol! Thank you very much, and I will say my thanks to Mrs. Otterbie next time I see her! Maybe we'll finally learn something of Khonnir's group!"

*Spoiler*
Show

I am not sure how channels are priced. Joram probably has no better use for them, and they are mass-effect, so we'd be willing to piggyback the next time he is to channel anyone or something...

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro adds to Thony's description, "It is interesting, as we fought off the four-armed skeletons, they would take turns emitting a glow from their eyes.  And when one was killed, the glow would start with another one.  Did anyone else notice that?  Maybe they were possessed?  But when we found the other four-armed creature with the cape, it was entirely different.  Maybe it was not alive, but it was not a skeleton - at least, not a normal one.  I have never seen or heard of anything like it before."


And after Sarina is done talking, Kallak continues, "Yes, whatever help you can offer as to healing would be appreciated.  Sarina is right, we have some coins, but not much, but could maybe pay in trade?"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

As you walk along Joram listens to your description of the creature and your plights. *"I can't say I've ever heard of a being like that around here. The fact there were skeletons with four arms makes me think they are connected. Let's see it struck you with barehanded correct  so I think we can rule out ghouls and wrights since you weren't paralyzed. But I think I need to check some books at the temple and I'll see to your wounds free of charge. Can't let our only saviors be bedridden for a week can we? I'll also check and see if it left any nasty surprises. I will say that you shouldn't get to reliant on one style or plan. Still he might have kept his wits about him and was just lucky. How many of those skeletons did you fight?* 
You soon arrive at the temple and head inside. Joram takes you to one of the rooms you saw the dwarves in and ushers you in. He starts examining everyone that's hurt.

----------


## u-b

There are recent wounds on both Sarina and Thony. They seem magically healed and do not seem like they need more attention. They also seem like they were mainly caused by something other than the skeletons. Thony lets Joram check for "nasty surprises" if only to be on a safe side. Meanwhile, he comments: "How many? Well, a bunch. Five or six. Six, I think. We should have one right here, maybe someone can say what it was while it still was alive, not sure what good that would be." Sarina is much more emotional. "Kallak has it! In his backpack! But I think he is barely standing!"

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak smirks and nods.  "I've definitely been better, but I'm not dying.  Yet.  And yeah, I forgot I was lugging these bones around for you, Yarro."  He takes off his backpack, and lets it thud dully on the floor.  

"Yes, and thank you.  I was interested in identifying these creatures, but even more interested in seeing if they regenerate.  Didn't it look like the other groups had encountered them before?  But that can wait until you are resting, Kallak."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Joram looks over Kallak noting that their are abrasions and cuts but the most recent ones were not made by claws but blades._ *"Oof Kallak you seem to have gotten the worst of it. Also it looks like some sort of oil got on your face what happened there? One Last thing and then healing"* _Joram takes a second focusing on his holy symbol and then looks over the group he recasting the spell each time he looks at a new person._* "Hmm no diseases so we can rule out mummies. Now then"* _Joram focuses and you soon feel a warm soothing presence envelope your bodies and begin to notice your flesh and bruises disappearing. Kallak feels what remains of the black ichor bubble and flake off his face._ *"Now that that's taken care of show me the skeleton you found I'll do my best to identify it but no promises"*
*First channel energy 7 Hp
second channel energy 13 Hp*

----------


## Continental Op

"Ah, thank you, Joram."  Feeling much better, Kallak takes the bones out of his backpack.  He arranges them as best he can to give Joram a true sense of the creature.

Yarro waits a moment, then asks, "Any ideas?  And can you tell if the thing can regenerate?"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Joram looks over the bones set on the table he picks up a few of the dry and brittle bones examining them carefully. He's especially interested with the skull and extra arms. *"I was expecting a more human in nature but I can safety say I have never seen a creature like this. Tell me were their any beasts where you found this because the only injuries I can see are from you I guess."* He takes a look at the feet and remarks *"Weird the bone here has been polished it's almost smooth."* he stands up looks at you and asks *"It will probably take awhile. Come back in the morning I might have some answers for you."*

----------


## Continental Op

"Thank you again, Joram," Kallak says.  "We will return in the morning."  Kallak then addresses the others, "So now what?  Do we have any shopping to do?  Now that I am feeling better, I would like to use our vouchers for the Silver Disk."  Kallak grins.  

Yarro does not appear to react, but her tone is subtly disapproving, "Before we get distracted, we should discuss how to get past the cloaked figure.  Assuming we do not want to give up, we need to come up with a plan."

Kallak points at the skeleton.  "You heard Joram, we may get more information in the morning.  Besides, what can we do if we simply can't hit the thing?  Why don't we think about it on our way to the Silver Disk?" He looks to Thony and Sarina, "Anyone coming with me?"

----------


## u-b

"Yeah, let's go to the Silverdisk Hall. I still have no idea how to deal with the thing, so might as well have a good time. And maybe Garmen has some interest in the affair and would like to talk about something. Eventually we will have to shop, I'm running low on ammo, but probably tomorrow, after we have talked with Joram and Gerrol."

Sarina simply nods. She has nothing to add to the above.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The walk over to the silver disk hall takes awhile as it's on the other side of the town you pass by many shops and the Market square before arriving.
As you make your way to the Silver disk hall you notice that Rope fist thugs can be seen in many side alleys or running around. The Silver Disk Hall is one of the better kept buildings in the area a sign depicting a silver disk hanging out front with the buildings name under it. A bouncer out front looks you over and opens the door he says_ *"Don't cause no trouble"* _as you enter. Inside the building you is very open with a variety of games going on and people gambling at various tables. Up above their is a second floor you see a few tough looking men scanning the crowd looking for any cheating or fights._

----------


## u-b

Sarina hasn't been to a gambling hall in her life. She looks around in fascination. She is also surprised by the number of guards employed by the establishment, in and out of it.

Thony also looks around, but his intent is more practical. He wants to know what games are played, whether he needs to exchange the voucher before he can play, and whether there is anything else to spend the money on.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak looks around and smiles.  He and Yarro have not had extra income to spend, but he enjoyed dice games in Starfall as a kid.  He nudges Thony, and points to where they can exchange the vouchers.  

Yarro focuses on the nearest table and walks up to it, interested in learning what the game is all about.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Thony and Kallak head over to a booth near the back that is exchanging tokens and gold coins. As you walk by you spy a number of games mostly card and dice games. The teller takes the voucher and calls over a guard and ask you to wait a moment. You don't wait long as soon a human man comes up to you with the guard. He's a handsome tall man with slicked back hair and a braided ponytail he is dressed in leather armor and has a rapier._ *"Hello good sir's I'm Garmen the owner of the silver disk hall. From what I've heard your the second group that has come back from the caverns and as a celebration of your success I hope you will stay and play at my fine establishment for awhile."* _He shakes your hands and looks over at Sarina and Yarro both looking around the games._ *"Your companions?"*
Image of Garmen Here

_Yarro one game that catches your eye is a strange roulette like game but instead of spinning the board a top piece that looks like a crude stuff head is spun. After spinning it says something and all the coins on the board are taken. The dealer then hands out tokens to certain players._
The game yarro see's Here

----------


## u-b

"Good day to you, mister Ulreth. Yes, those two are with us. As for success... well, I'd rather say _progress_, and even that has been somewhat limited. I would in fact expect the caves to be somewhat less populated, to tell you the truth. We will be working on it." Meanwhile Sarina notices that Thony has stopped to chat with some man, so leaves the games be for some time, nudges Yarro, pointing in the direction, then also comes to say hi.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak nods and smiles at Garmen.  "Thank you for the hospitality, it will be nice to take a break."

Yarro follows Sarina to the others.  She says to Kallak (but not quietly, so likely the others can hear her), "Kallak, what is that game with the spinning head?  I have not seen the mechanism used to move it, but I question how it could be truly random."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Garmen smiles *"Like all good things I suspect your journey will take time and if you have time to spare I hope you spend it here"* At Yarro's question he looks over at the table she indicates *"Oh yes that is a bit of an oddity. I'm not from Torch originally during my travels I happened on a small gambling hall in riddle port the Golden Goblin there I saw a very interesting magical game called Ghoulette. The original game was invented by a rogue who found a haunted head that loved to spit out curses and insults at any one nearby. She made it into a roulette styled game. I liked the unique flair it had and when I opened up the Silver Disk Hall I had a imitation of the game made. The "head" is made of leather and a old skull and has a magic mouth spell applied to it. It only has a few insults but it's entertaining none the less. The dealer can tell you how to play if you want.*"

If no one has anymore questions Garmen will leave and head to a back room.

You have 50 gold tokens to play however you want and can ask the teller to break the gold tokens to silver or copper tokens.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak nods to Garmin, and gets his and Yarro's tokens in gold.  "Well, I'm kinda interested in that insulting head.  You?"  Yarro responds, "No, but you go ahead."  Kallak laughs and walks over the the Ghoulette table.  

Yarro smirks slightly and walks to a different table.  She is more interested in seeing how the games work and figuring out their odds than actually playing, at least at first.

----------


## u-b

Sarina sits to play. This is exciting and fun, and shows that going all-in would not be a good long-term strategy. With a few swings of luck, she quickly loses all her original stake, including Thony's part. The two take some time away from the game to discuss what to do next.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The Casino does it's job well the team quickly lose a number of bets. Sarina is the biggest spender of the group quickly betting and losing tokens.

Kallaks time with the strange Ghoulette game is one of frustration as the head seems very interested in insulting peoples appearance and bloodlines.
*"I've seen better outfits pulled from a dumpster!"
"Your Mother was a hamster and your father smelled of cheap wine!"
"I can't tell is that your face or your butt!"*
One of the players a Halfling looks over at the dealer and quips *"I know you guys are crooked but at least try to be subtle."*
The dealer responds with *"I just operate the game. Don't like it welcome to another game."*

----------


## u-b

Armed with some relatively expensive knowledge of how the games are played, Sarina sits to play again. Thony still backs her financially. Having a single heap of tokens in front of her, Sarina bets them in lots of 10 at a time. Whatever she wins, Thony collects in _another_ heap. After 9 games are played and the original heap is all gone, Thony counts the heap he now has before him. It seems to be a bit less than the original. Having thus estimated the odds, and played with all tokens in at least one game, Thony proposes to just get safely away with what money they have. Sarina shrugs. She is not sure she can do any better, but says she would like to play another time, when the money are less of an issue.

*Spoiler*
Show

So, let's do some math:

(1d20+5)[19] - collect 15
(1d20+5)[10] - collect 5
(1d20+5)[19] - collect 15
(1d20+5)[7] - collect 0
(1d20+5)[24] - collect 22
(1d20+5)[17] - collect 12
(1d20+5)[11] - collect 5
(1d20+5)[10] - collect 5
(1d20+5)[10] - collect 5

This means getting back 84 tokens total.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak ups his bets on Ghoulette, and loses all of his tokens in the next four turns of the head.  "Yarro, you should step in and bet on my number!  It has to be hit sometime, and the odds are getting better."

Yarro just looks at Kallak for a second before responding.  "No, Kallak, that is not how odds work.  I am better off taking these 50 credits home as gold."

Yarro takes her "winnings" and is ready to leave.  Kallak considers betting some of his own money, but then thinks better of it.  He and Yarro rejoin Thony and Sarina.  Yarro says, "It seems like Kallak would like to come back again sometime, but we are done for tonight.  Is there anywhere else either of you want to go this evening?"

----------


## u-b

"Market, I think. I can take my own paper cartridges, but that'd take all day, so we probably should just buy some as I'm down to last two." Thony says. "And we can maybe do something with the stuff we've brought up, or buy something to use against that monster, though I don't know what that should be." Sarina actually has zero solid ideas besides selling some of the nets and identifying the tool, but at least that's something to to with the market.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Kallak and Yarro leave with 50 Gp all of it from Yarro's tokens. Thony and Sarina leave with 84Gp a little better thanKallak and Yarro but it seems no one was able to break even or get the better of the Silver Disk. Maybe next time.
It's about 6 Pm most shops are starting to close up. Do you want to head back to the Foundry Tavern or try and explore the town on your own?_

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak looks at the sky, "Those are all good ideas, but the market may be closing by the time we get there. We could try in the morning."

Yarro adds, "I would like to try to find the tech merchant, and see if we can get this tool identified.  I think we should at least try the market, first.  If he isn't there, we could see if he is at the tavern."

----------


## u-b

Thony agrees to the plan. Shopping tomorow will take some of day's time, but might even be more preferable, if the group gets some information out of Khonnir's deceased companion. Sarina has no objections either.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Deciding to head home and passing through the market you see that Sanvil's area has been closed for the night. Many of the stall have closed down but a few are still open selling oddities.  Making your way back to the Foundry Tavern is uneventful as most people are starting to get dinner ready or returning from work. Back at the tavern Val has fixed a chicken noodle soup.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak says loudly when he enters the tavern, "Oh, Val, that smells divine!  And it is sorely needed after the day we have had." 

When he gets closer to her and sees her, he says more quietly, "I'm sorry, we do not have any news yet on Khonnir.  We ran into some trouble with undead and had to regroup.  But there is some amazing technology down there, and knowing Khonnir he is probably still tinkering with it.  We will find him tomorrow."

----------


## u-b

Thony is not quite sure about the time of the prospective meeting, but keeps his doubts to himself. Sarina just does not pay attention to the detail. Thony and Sarina have a dinner, after which Thony takes some time to clean his musket and Sarina takes some time to write a report. Assuming Val can spare a sheet of paper (from Khonnir's stock or otherwise), Sarina makes two copies as usual - a cryptic one for herself and an intelligible one to handle to the officials. They then converge to assemble a list of questions to ask the dead man, inviting the others to offer their suggestions.

*Spoiler*
Show

I will propose some questions to include when I have the time. No more plans for today. Going to the cleric at first light tomorrow.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"Thanks Kallak I'm sure he was fascinated with the stuff down there. But even he would be back by now. I'm really worried."*
_As you all drift off to sleep that night you each have strange dreams._
*Spoiler: Sarina and Thony*
Show


In your dreams you catch glimpses of a woman sometimes muttering and often in parts of the dreams are fragmented objects such as chairs tables and bookcases half merged in a wall or jutting out from ceilings. Your dreams despite these weird intrusions seem to go on as normal.



*Spoiler: Kallak and Yarro*
Show


Kallak finds himself staring at one of the skeletons it's eyes glow and suddenly you are looking out on the desert with a red sun the one from the cave but suddenly the ground heaves and you are throwns around like a rag doll as you look up the sky blinks once twice and fades you now look up a metal ceiling devoid of the stars. A chain appears around your four arms and it rises up to the sky with no sun.

Yarro Your dreams are muted and foggy it isn't the first time you've had them. You greet people whose faces are blurs and whose voice are strange and unidentifiable. It seems you are going through some average day sitting down at strange boxes typing but you cant make out letters or words and the dream ends. 



_In the morning Val is making oatmeal and eggs_ *"I'll need to go to the farmers market we're starting to run low on stuff."*

----------


## u-b

Neither Thony nor Sarina make much fuss of their dreams and, unless the topic is somehow brought up, won't even be aware of the similarity of those. They have a breakfast and, while at it, Thony puts a piece of paper on the table, proposing to go to the cleric before the market, in case something the dead man says will affect any shopping decisions.




> 1. We are going down under the Torch to relit it and save Khonnir. Any message for us?
> 2. What has happened to the team of yours?
> 3. Which way do we have to go after the desert to reach the place where you have last seen Khonnir?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Val looks at the list and asks Kallak *"What's this for did you find a clue or a survivor down there?"*

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak winces a little and responds, "Not exactly.  We found someone who may have been in your Dad's party, but he died from some weird cold fungus down there.  We are hoping Joram will be able to use some priestly magic to talk to him."  He then tries to reassure Val, "Regardless we are going back down there today to find everyone."

Yarro nods, and adds"I had a thought about that.  We should try to find a tanglefoot bag or two to slow that creature down.  If I can find a recipe for a particular extract in town, it will ensure I can hit with the bag, and that should help us land our other attacks.  The problem may be finding the right True Strike formula, however.  I don't know it myself and I don't know who might sell such a thing in town."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Val looks disappointed *"Ok hopefully you'll be able to find something just promise you'll come back without Dad you two are all I got."*
At Yarro's question about looking for a tangle foot bag and potions she pipes up *"Why not go over to the Tempting Tonic. They got loads of stuff and the General Store should have tangle foot bags."*

----------


## Continental Op

"Thank you for the suggestion, Val.  I will visit that store and see what they have." 

Kallak nods, and adds, "I know you are worried, Val.  We will do our best.  I have a good feeling about today."  He adds in an undertone, "Despite having bad dreams last night."  Yarro hears him, and asks, "Dreams?"  But Kallak waves her off.  "Later."

Yarro pauses, then switches focus to Thony's proposed questions.  "Instead of asking for any message for us, what if we changed it to 'Any advice for us to reach Khonnir?' or if that is too specific, just 'any advice for us?' "

----------


## u-b

Thony thinks about this for a moment, then nods. "Yeah, that is a reasonable suggestion. More generic and less prone to fail. Maybe this guy wasn't really a messenger and, if he was, this might still prompt him to deliver the message."

The wording is promptly edited and now reads like this:



> 1. We are going down under the Torch to relit it and save Khonnir. Any message _advice_ for us?
> 2. What has happened to the team of yours?
> 3. Which way do we have to go after the desert to reach the place where you have last seen Khonnir?


*Spoiler*
Show

Unless there are other suggestions, we should just go have these questions asked. Not sure by whom. Will leave that choice to Joram.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro nods.  Kallak finishes eating, and stands up with a grunt.  "Thanks, Val.  We will come back later today with more news.  I promise."

Kallak then asks the others, "Ready to go?  Let's visit the church and see if we can find out anything."  Yarro adds, "Then the market."

They both get ready to head out.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The group and Val after cleaning up and locking the Tavern head into town. Val splits off and heads for the farmers market while you head over to the church. 
You Meet Joram inside and he looks very exited* "Let me tell you I've not had a chance to study undead for quite some time but this what you brought me was unique. It's bones where worn smooth but no signs of regular decay . It's as if the flesh slowly disintegrated off the bone over time no bugs or wild creatures picking at it and suddenly this morning well come look!"* 
He takes you where you laid the bones yesterday but the bones that are now their are heavily broken and disintegrating.* "Those bones I believe were so old magic was the only thing keeping them together."* He goes over to a arm bown but as soon as he tries to pick it up the bone crumbles. *"If some magic was keeping them together this might be a sign that it's hold on these undead has been broken. Regeneration of undead is rare but it seems that these undead would reassemble them selves after destruction. That is usually a trait only ghosts and incorporeal undead have."* 
Joram turn back to the group after blurting out the discories he made on the corpse  and asks* "On right Gerrols body uhm you had questions? uh this way."* He takes you to a part of the church that seems cooler than the rest of the church and leads you down to the room containing Gerrols body. *"Sorry about that out burst I just never seen a corporeal undead have that kind of property especially one so old."*

----------


## u-b

"So, if we see them repaired again, we smash them again, and bring some important bits here to crumble. Got that. Here's what we could think of in the way of questions to ask." - Thony hands Joram the paper - "But we'd like to first hear your expert opinion if the phrasing is going to work."

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak nods along with Joram's discovery.  "That explains the tracks, and multiple fights.  So we should prepare to have to do that again.  Thanks, Joram." 

Yarro looks interested, but doesn't add anything.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Joram opens the door to a room where they are preparing Gerrol's body. It has a strong alchol and embalming fluid smell along with a number of insterments to drain blood and preserve flesh. Joram looks over the questions. He points to the first question *"Open ended questions are a gamble. Disposition and their mental state at death can affect the answers they give so you might want to give you advice on stuff you know they got past. This creature your stuck at might be a good topic to ask about. How to fight it or avoid it? Also if those bones you picked up were from multiple creatures they may all be freed from whatever was regenerating them. The other questions look alright."*
He stands at the foot of a table on which rests Gerrol's body the flesh from the acid burns have been repaired with a restore corpse spell. *"Ok Ready?"*

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro listens to Joram's advice, and thinks a moment.  She asks Thony, "He has a point.  What if we flip the questions?  Start with Khonnir, and leave an open-ended one at the end?"

Kallak shrugs, "I'm fine either way.  Joram, I like the idea about asking about the fast thing we were fighting, but I don't think I can describe it well enough to even ask about."

----------


## u-b

"No objections to read the questions from the bottom and up. About the creature... well, being told that Khonnir has scared it away or some such would not be very useful. I mean, they did _not_ kill it for good, that's a fact." Thony looks at Sarina. She shrugs. "I think we will have our chances with question one being last. Go ahead, Joram."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Joram nods and starts to cast his spell. Holding a hand over the forehead of Gerrol's body he starts to whisperer the words to his god that will retrieve Gerrol's soul temporarily. Gerrol's eyes open rolling back in their sockets and the body starts to speak_ "Cold why is it cold gotta escape, gotta run," _The body coughs as if try to clear the air way but nothing comes out._

_Joram ask the question_ *"Gerrol. Which way do we have to go after the desert to reach the place where you have last seen Khonnir?"*
_Gerrol goes silent and speaks_ "I last saw Khonnir in the hall way. We entered a weird hall way beyond the dessert a door straight ahead and a bend to the right we went down the bend two doors one in the back another to the right side. Went through the right side door. Entered a large not sure what room called. Foyer? Lobby? stuff happened then went into left door lead to hallway.  Attacked! I ran see them dragging others away. Khonnir with others, Gotta escape gotta get back."

Two questions remain

----------


## u-b

That was basically an answer to most of the questions, so Thony tries to get another one fast. "Please describe the attackers and the tactics of theirs."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Gerrol goes silent and speaks "Metal men on four legs, big glowing eye in the center of a face with no mouth. Lot's of them we fought but too many swarm us. Stab and slashes the others, liquid dripping of needle like claws. Others weaken slump down and dragged off. I couldn't fight the rest, gotta run get help for them not a coward not coward!" The spirit seems pretty emotional on the last part.

One Question remains

----------


## u-b

Thony looks at Kallak and Yarro, expecting one of them to ask the final question. He has no more questions himself. At least, not to Gerrol.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro whispers to the others, "What if we ask if Khonnir said anything about the place or the technology?"

----------


## u-b

Thony just shrugs. To him, that is not a good question, but he hasn't another. Sarina intervenes. "Did you encounter a skinny four-armed swordsman with a wrap on his face? If so, how did you deal with him?"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Joram ask the final question *"How did your group get past the four armed swordsmen?"*

Gerrol goes silent and speaks "The undead thing? slashed and threw spears, its skin was tough and hard but Khonnir's spells and bombs made quick work of it. Sulema's weapon had a hard time piecing it's hide. Victor said it was a Jub jub? jue jue? some sort of zombie. But it's dead gotta go, gotta escape...." Gerrol's eyes close and Jorma lifts his hard from the corpses forehead.

Joram looks very worried *"Sounds like just like the skeletons something keeps reanimating that creature. If I'm right it's a JuJu Zombie very dangerous. Unlike a regular zombie they keep their mind. They also become very tough to damage without fire or magic. What's most troubling is that they must be created by someone they don't arise naturally."*

----------


## u-b

"Thank you, Gerrol, you've been most helpful." Says Thony when the dead man finishes answering questions. He suspects this was not how the spell worked, but he _was_ thankful, so he said that.

"Can you provide more information on these JuJu zombies? Like, if _any_ fire and magic would do and so on? We might have to buy some stuff and it better be working..." Sarina interrupts. "Thony! I think we have a more serious problem!" "Huh?" "Khonnir's team dealt with this zombie just fine, but they were then overrun with the robots! If we have to expend this effort just to take out the zombie, do we stand any chance beyond that?!" "I... hmm, well, I'll have to think..." So far, Thony had no idea how we could stand better chanes than Khonnir's team did. We have learned this was not a trap, a mishap, but a bunch of active opposition... "...we arm and employ cave people?" But somehow this did not feel like "enough".

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak says, scratching his chin, "Well, it sounds like they took out several of the robots.  And those don't regenerate like these skeletons and zombies, so we should have a chance."

Yarro agrees.  "We still have to try." 

Kallak goes on, "But that is a good point, Sarina.  We will have to be careful, and scout the rooms to the right of that hallway."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"Well Thony it's a lot like how fairies are damaged by Cold Iron. Wait no one second."* Joram thinks for a bit then slaps his head *"Confound it all I messed up. It's not weak it's resistance to fire. Sorry, sorry it's been so long since I've encountered one I got mixed up. One second"* Joram calls for one of the acolytes to bring him a book and they swiftly . *"Now then let's see."* He looks up some notes on the creature.
*Spoiler: JUJU Zombie stuff*
Show


JuJU Zombies are intelligent zombies, that are created with a purpose in mind by their creators that requires them to retain their intelligence while also being subserviant to the creator. They are also much tougher than a regular zombie as the body's flesh becomes hardened and enhanced in the process.
Defensive Abilities: Juju zombies gain channel resistance +4, DR 5/magic and slashing (or DR 10/magic and slashing if it has 11 HD or more), and fire resistance 10. They are immune to cold, electricity, and magic missile.



*"Well it seems you have a very hard road to walk if this is what your up against"* Joram thinks for a moment and asks *"How would you feel if an alcolyte came along? One girl has been bugging me to catch a glimpse of the tunnels and while I don't approvave of letting her go alone would you be interested? She is trained enough to provide healing but she will not be able to provide back up in weapons or firepower."*

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak, surprised, quickly responds, "Yes, she would be welcome to come with us.  And we would protect her and bring her back safely, Joram."

Yarro agrees, "Of course.  Is she interested in the technology down there?  There is some fascinating displays...But we can talk to her later in person, I suppose.  We have to gather some items, and I'm sure she will have to prepare as well.  Should we come back in one hour?"

Kallak adds, shaking Joram's hand, "This town owes you much, Joram.  When we are successful, we will tell the everyone of your help."

----------


## u-b

"In fact, I have been just thinking about increasing our numbers right now. We absolutely could benefit from a competent healer and she would be welcome aboard. I was thinking in a somewhat different direction however. You see, there are some people living down there. Not many of them, but some. I don't know if you've read Sarina's first report, but they have made a hostile contact with Khonnir's team, had been beaten badly, then had a peaceful contact with us. They declared to have some goods from the surface and even provided a list. They have some stuff for sale to finance their desires, but they'll still have desires when that pile is gone. I think we could try to rectuit them, though they now seem to play coward a lot. What if we, like, offer them some official recognition, official pardon, a permanent contact, like, running some rope underwater to haul the messages and goods back and forth, maybe unlocking a bit of the allocated reward to finance equipping them... that sort of think. What do you say, doable?" Thony is ready to discuss his proposal. He also has other stuff to discuss. "Can this acolyte of yours cast spells to help us, like... Sarina?" Sarina thinks for a moment. "Uhm, Magic Weapon, for sure. Protection from Evil. I mean, these JuJus _are_ evil, aren't they? Or maybe other protection, that would do as well. I think the first we could even buy as a scroll, if she's able to handle it. Bless, I suppose. Right now we have the healing, but there is a lot of good stuff." Thony intervenes. "The healing we have did not come free, Sarina, we should conserve it. Speaking of funds. Any chance we can unlock some of the preallocated reward to throw at those robots? We can report the usage and return the leftovers and such. We can assume Khonnir is somewhere behind them, so..." He looks at Joram expectantly.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"I'll tell her your interested but I would like you to keep her safety in mind. I'll also bring the your suggestion up to the council to offer a olive branch to this strange group. As for payment for her services I'll work that out with the council once one of your primary missions is complete. I let her get a copy of your last report so she can start her own investigations. I'll see your group in an hour or up at the pond alright. As for a advance on your reward I'm afraid that isn't doable but, you said this group gave you some items for trade I think you'll be able to make enough off of them to finance your own expedition and buy their items."*

----------


## u-b

Sarina hands Joram her latest report, asking to add there the results of questioning Gerrol and eventually file it somewhere with the first report. The group then heads to the market. The first thing to do would be to identify and sell some gear (we have some unknown tool to identify and at least 3..5 polymer nets to sell, depending on the price). Then we can decide what we buy.

*Spoiler*
Show




> So it's been a week are you guys still up to play or are you waiting for something?


Oops, sorry. Still have no idea how to deal with the robots, but let's move on.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Joram thanks Sarina and the group heads off to the market

At the market a you meet up with Sanvil who seems to be in a bit of trouble. Two Ropefist goons are talking to the merchant. *"Look we're just saying stuff happens and we make sure nothing happens around the market. A little coin and we'll make sure no pickpockets or unsavory types hang about."* One of the 
Ropefist a rough looking woman is talking down at Sanvil while another Ropefist a shifty man glares at him clearly ready to throw down.
 Sanvil looks over your group and calls out *"Oh friends I see you came early today. You brought the goods I hope"* 
The two thugs spin around and look at your group. *"So you're the ones with the coin?"* The man gruffly spits out.

----------


## u-b

"Yeah, some coin. Given by Garmen Ulreth, no less. What's it to you?" Thony is not in the mood for an extended chat at the moment.

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak stands next to Thony, and backs him up.  "We have business with this merchant.  Trying to save the town, in fact.  Kindly move along, Ropers."  Kallak doesn't make any overt moves but his body and arms go still, waiting for them to make the first move.  

Yarro notices Kallak's stance, and slowly steps back a pace to give herself a little room.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The ropers look at each other and decide that easier marks can be found elsewhere. *"We'll catch you lot later then."* the female thug call over her shoulder as the two thugs slink off into the crowd.

*"Well they certainly were all bark and no bite"*  Sanvil  is smirking *"Thank you for driving off those two I've seen them offering their "services" to a number of others. So what can I do for you today?"*

----------


## Continental Op

Kallak responds.  "Keep an eye out after we leave, Sanvil, they may be back."

Yarro is excited, and gets down to business.  "We have these nets we may want to sell.  The material is unusual.  How much would you pay for one?  Also, we have a tool that is new to me; we were hoping you would know its function.  Lastly, do you have any alchemical formulae on hand? I am looking for a particular one."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"Thank you for your concern Kallak but they shouldn't be back any time soon. I also have my own bag of tricks, I didn't get to where I am without a few back up plans. But let's see what you brought me."* He looks over the nets inspecting the material and finally gives yo an estimate *"I'll be host while the material is interesting the net's them selves are not my usual product. I got someone that might buy them I'll pay you 25 Gold for each one. now let's take a look at the mystery device."*

_Taking the odd tool he turns it over looking at it from many angles and soon smiles_ *"We'll now you certainly found a interesting item. You remember when I explained key cards well this is something similar an electronic pick or e-pick a device that is specially to pick key card locks. Much like key cards they come in colors and the color gives them a advantage to pick locks of similar or lower grade card locks. This one is a black e-pick and if your interested in selling I can give you 50 gold."*


*"As for alchemical formulae I'm sorry but I don't keep those on hand my business is with technology. The alchemical shop in town should have what your looking for."*

Link To E-Picks
Please subtract 10gp or 1 silver disk to pay for the assessment

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro pays Sanvil a silver disc for the information.  "That is very interesting.  I think we will hold onto the e-pik, thank you.  But here are 4 of the nets.  Any chance we could be paid in gold pieces?  We have some other stops to make and they may prefer the coins."

Kallak asks, "Do we need anything else from Sanvil?  Sarina, Thony, can you think of anything?"

----------


## u-b

"Technological?" Thony thinks for a moment. "I don't think so, except something for Sef." Then makes sure to confirm it. "You don't have paper cartridges for muskets like this, right? Who does, if not you?" Sarina also does not need anything.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sef Working Tech - we can hand over the grippers, the zipstick and/or buy a flashlight or a lighter; I guess she will be interested in the whole lot and might give us good rates
Luepel book on alchemy - not sold here
Brath An exotic weapon - we can hand over a net or exchange a net for dwarven giant-sticker or do both, not sure if that would be too much; I'd go with giant-sticker and leave one net with us to either add to that or sell it next time
Yadriss Planter box for mushrooms - not sold here

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"Sure I can pay in gold but paper cartridges will most likely be either the alchemist or the Torch Guildhouse."*
Sanvil pays the party 100Gp for the four nets. *"It's been a pleasure and please let me know if you find anything down in the caverns."*

----------


## u-b

Thony nods and takes the money. "I'll need most of this to procule some shooting supplies. To the alchemist then?"

----------


## Continental Op

"Thank you, Sanvil.  We will likely be back tomorrow," Yarro says.  Then she nods to Thony.  "Yes, the alchemist shop should have what we need."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

With business done in the market place you head over to the Tepting Tonics alchemist shop. Inside the shop many oils, potions, other strange alchemical items are on display behind glass cases along with perfumes and scented oils. The shop smells mostly of lavender overwhelmingly so. In one case you see a number of technology items for sell. Plaques next to them label the items as Cureall, Hemochem, Cardioamp and Medlances. Behind the counter is the half-elf proprietor Jhestine Imierin who seems to be replacing a incense stick, she calls over her shoulder *"Hello Welcome to Tempting Tonics if you have any questions about what's in the cases just ask."*  She turns around and you can tell right away that her features are distinctly different from the natives of Numeria. *"Kallak and Yarro what brings you in today?"*

Skill prompt
Know geography Dc10
Know Local Dc12

----------


## u-b

Thony lets Jhestine deal with Kallak and Yarro first, but then expresses a desire to buy ten paper cartridges for his musket and an introductory book about alchemy.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro responds, "Good morning, Jhestine.  I am looking for a particular formula: True Strike.  Do you have this in a scroll or book?  We are also looking for a tanglefoot bag or two.  I could make it myself, but we don't have the time."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Jhestine notes your order and starts gathering the items from various boxes and displays in the shop all the while making small talk *"So I'm not sure whos told you what but any thing old Millie told you is just wrong. Woman came into the shop asks for her medicine and she suddenly start ask me all these question. how long I met my man and when I'm moving out and I have no idea about what she is talking about. evidently someone and not naming names here told her I was moving out and got some secret lover in Chesed with plans go back north. Can you believe it? Now about the scrolls I need to know who is going to cast it or do you want it in potion form?"
*
*Spoiler: Items and prices breakdown*
Show


Tanglefoot Bags x2 100gp
Paper Cartridge x10 120gp
Intro to Alchemy book (doubles as a formula book) 15gp
Total 235gp

----------


## u-b

Sarina hands over a 20% discount paper to Jhestine for inspection. Thony hands over 148 gp, mentioning that this does not cover one last tanglefoot bag.

*Spoiler*
Show

Any weapon dealers on the market square? I don't think we are to go all the way to the foundry just yet.

----------


## Continental Op

Yarro responds, "A scroll, please.  I can learn the formula from that."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

"Ah in luck then got a few here that will be with discount twenty gold." _Jhestine quickly brings out a scroll for Yarro  and ask_ "will that be all?"

Scroll of True Strike 20 gp

----------


## u-b

Thony spends some more time and coins to procure the wares for the underground folk and then is ready to go to the pond to make a dive.

----------


## Continental Op

> "Ah in luck then got a few here that will be with discount twenty gold." _Jhestine quickly brings out a scroll for Yarro  and ask_ "will that be all?"
> 
> Scroll of True Strike 20 gp


Yarro thanks Jhestine and pays her.  She then turns to the group.  "I will need at least an hour to study this.  I will meet you all back at Khonnir's, hopefully with a new extract ready."

----------


## u-b

Sarina is not at all comfortable about the change of plans. "But you have told Joram to wait for us at the pond! Shall I go there to say we will be delayed?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Specifically, there. And some time has passed as it is.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_The group start to talk about how they will contact Joram or just go to the Weeping Pond without learning the spell. However a runner comes inside the shop looks around before spotting the party. The young man walks over to the group and hands them a letter. Inside the letter Joram notes that he will be late as two other people have decided to enter the caves they were getting caught up on Sarina's notes and doing their own shopping. He'll be late by about a hour and a half he guesses. This gives Yarro plenty of time to learn the spell and the group plenty of time to get any last minute plans in place.

 As the group walks toward the Weeping Pond they see Joram the old priest from the Temple of Brigh talking to a pair of men one a dwarf the other a human with a Earthbreaker._

----------


## u-b

Thony is impressed by the huge hammer and the man wielding it. That certainly should add to the team's fighting power. The dwarf with a full bandolier of flasks seems competent enough also. The two should have read the reports, so he just greets them and says who is who without going into details of the mission. Sarina, on the other hand, is not sure her reports are enough, so asks the man and the dwarf if they have any questions.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sarina and Thony are mostly ready to dive. Thony might need a few stones for his wooden boxes to balance the buoyancy, but that should not be problematic. Sarina will carry the dwarven giant-sticker.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Okan nodded to the cleric and then turned to Nok, *"So we meet these other two and sash anything that goes for them?"* the hulking human kellid asks. The earth breaker is slung over his back causally but is a massive and well worn weapon and plates of scrap from robots and obscure techno constructs are strapped to his arms and torso. *"We get to keep what we find right?"* he asks his dwarven companion and the cleric before noticing the others approaching. Nodding to Thorny and Sarina he grins a savage smile, made even more so as some of his teeth have filed to a point. *"Hey, I am Okan, son of Tumek, I keep Nok safe."* 


*Nok*




Nok for his part leans forward, resting his arms on the warhammer on the ground in front of him. *"So Joram, you telling me that this pair have discovered a techno-cave? The technic keage will be salivating. And it's put me torch flame out..." *  he pauses as Okan speaks and the other two approach. Eyeing them he moves to gently pull on his beard. *"Howdy, I am known as Nok, a smith of sorts. Joram here has told me you found out what caused the torch to go out? Some sort of iron cave complex to explore? The good master here has told me some such stuff but I'll gladly here it from you as well?"*

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Joram raises his eyebrow at the two Nok and Okan seemed distracted by the notion of pay and not paying attention after all_ *"Ok once more from the top. You'll be accompanying the group that is going into the caves beneath Torch we still don't know what caused the Torch to go out. Also it Khonnir Baine who discovered the caves he and his group were the only ones to enter and come back out however they are also now missing. Yes you can keep what you find but your most important matters are to find Khonnir and his group and bring back any survivors or bodies your able to find. Also you must discover and fix whatever has caused the Torch to go out."*  _He looks over and spies Sarina, Thony, Yarro and Kallak the current group heading in._* "Good day friends seems we have some additional back up going into the caves with you I hope they're welcome."*

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Okan grimaces at the sound of the others going missing then grins. Hefting the hammer and flexing slightly he grunts, *"That Khonnir wasn't as tough as me, so we'll be fine."*  he waves at the others. *"Aye, lead on, my dwarven friend and I are eager to save the Torch and save the town."*

*Nok*




The long silver bearded dwarf is slightly less sure of himself but nods to Joram. *"Aye, I understand. I need the torch back as well to continue my sky metalling. Can't be doing that over a normal forge."*  As the others approach he nods. *"What did you discover so far? Anything that would explain why the torch has gone out?"*  he gestures towards the gates from town, *"Please fill us in as we walk."*

----------


## u-b

Sarina is a bit surprised by the geneic nature of the questions. "Uh. What in the reports have you found unclear?" Thony is a bit more direct, making a guess that this level of attention to details can be well satisfied with some rather short answers. "A cave with critters, now done with. Some local population with peaceful contact established. Some remains of friendly teams. A trail of an opposing team. An artifical desert with artifical sun. Undead. Robots. Major technological remains. Aaand... that's it. We did not go further than that. No clue what the opposing team did there."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Yarro speaks up to Okan and Nok_ "When we go into the caves be carful what you say to the people down there. We're still not sure what they are but they're sneaky and are very cautious. They can blend into the walls so don't be surprised if they seem to appear out of thin air."
"Their is also the weird JuJu zombie down there" _Kallak chimes in_ "We were unsuccessful getting by it before. It's got four arms and is pretty vicious."
_Joram get's every one's attention_ "Yes it's very dangerous down their but I have confidence you will be able to beat it and any foe you come across. Now since their is four of you this time I will be casting my water beathing spell twice it will allow each of you 6 hours to go into the cave and get back. Also-" _he digs around in his heavy apron pulling out a small flask._" -this is a water breathing potion it will work for two hours but I want to you to save this incase you find any survivors down there."

If their are no more questions Joram will cast the Water breathing spell and you can go into the caves.

----------


## u-b

Thony and Sarina prepare to dive just as usual, putting anything they don't want to get wet into an empty waterskin. Then they lead the way underwater. Neither of them needs light, but Sarina keeps Dancing Lights on for those who do.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Okan nods his thanks as the spell settles onto him. *"It will be strange to breathe under water and see a desert traped in a metal cave. But as for this 4-armed zombie..."* he grins and taps the weapons festooned on his body. *"That I can help with and we can get rid of that. And if these locals try anything we shall deal with them sharply."*


*Nok*




The dwarf nods his thanks and looks to the others. _"What manner of beasts are they that you have encountered and are sneaky to cause you such trouble?"_ He takes a breath as the spell settles onto him and follows the others. His dwarven eyes penetrating the gloom with ease as they approach the caves. Pausing he looks at the others, _"How dangerous was it do you think?"_ He pulls out his hefty warhammer as they approach the caves and grins at Okan - are you ready?


The massive barbarian grins and pulls out the earthbreaker, the massive head of the hammer as large as his barrel shaped chest. *"Yes Nok, I am ready, I will honour my tribes and crush anything of the Technic league that is here."*

----------


## Sleepy Shade

With the spell cast you all enter the lake sinking to the bottom you see the entrance to the cave system underneath Torch. Sarina and Yarro need a little help making head way but you all enter the caves with little problem.
As you come up in the entrance cave you see that the fire beetles are still here their bodies still illuminating the cave from your first expedition. You all also feel the lake's toxins flowing trough you.
Everyone needs to make a Fortitude check DC 11 vs poison
On fail sickened for 1 minute

Yarro and Kallak are able to resist the poison enough.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Okan had held his breath still in the water before flailing slightly and breathing some of the brackish metallic tainted water. Then as he remembered  the spell blessing he calmed and waded along the bottom of the pool. Seeing the fire bettles he hefted his hammer angrily, then paused as the others didn't seem alarmed

_Fort (1d20+5)[24]_

*Nok*




Nok breaks the surface with a splash, his stubby legs and heavy boots struggling for purchase on the floor of the pool. His eyes look around the strange cave and the glowing beetels, and he grins with excitement and wonder at the sights before him. Looking about at the others to see if they need help he starts wading towards the rocky edge of the water. Sniffing as the fumes and grimacing slightly from the brackish waters. 

_(1d20+9)[19] (includes +2 dwarf vs poison and +2 alchemist vs poison)_

----------


## u-b

Thony gets out of the water just fine while Sarina seems to be not quite well. She takes some time to breathe air again, then starts to magick the water out of everyone who'd ask, startig with Thony's musket, Thony then herself . As soon as the musket and most of the rest of himself is dry, Thony takes a powder horn, a lead bullet, and makes sure his firearm is loaded. When everyone is ready, he lets Sarina take wooden boxes, and, with a musket in one hand and a polearm in the other, the leads the way through the cave to Sef's camp, not really expecting any trouble, but keeping an eye just in case.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The way is clear and your group easily makes it's way through the cave system. You eventually make your way to the dumping ground out side of the humanoids camp. However before you can continue on you hear a voice call out *"Halt! Who are the two new ones? Friends or foes?"*
The group recognizes the the voice as Luepels. Yarro calls out "Friends" she then looks back at Okan and Nok"Lower your weapons we've dealt with them before."

Skill prompt: where is Luepel? Perception DC 29

----------


## u-b

Not seeing the sneaky Luepel who is right there talking to him, Thony is a bit impressed and a bit annoyed. "I would advise you not sneak on me, Luepel. We have these guys to fight the stuff beyond your village. In fact, you could help us by sneaking on some of the stuff there, we've got some business with Sef and whoever who's made shopping orders and a special proposal for your whole lot. Lead on."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"Friends? Alright just make sure they behave."* Luepel appears seemingly out of thin air from the left wall. The Humanoid creature Luepel is about as tall as Yarro but her skin seems black and she wears little in clothing only a small shirt and pants. *"You've brought stuff? Good I think Sef has some items you might like then."* Luepel brings you through the camp and to the Sef. *"I should warn you after you left Brath and Yadriss were sent in they quickly came back out talking about a giant ball of hot light from the sound of it they were really afraid."*

Arriving at Sef's hut she comes out *"So you return."* Sef looks over and sees Nok and Okan *"So you brought more friends. Well that's good you'll need it to face the huge monster you unleashed I mean a giant ball of fire and light what do you even call that thing?"*

----------


## u-b

"Uhm... an artifical sun? I'll have to see if it is to any extent dangerous." Thony pulls out a small piece of paper stating...



> Sef Working Tech
> Luepel book on alchemy
> Brath An exotic weapon
> Yadriss Planter box for mushrooms


He puts in front of himself an introductory book on alchemy that has a number of pages left blank for the formulas. Then he puts beside it a dwarven giant sticker. Sarina puts beside it two wooden boxes. "We also have a polymer net if Brath wants an exotic _ranged_ weapon and we have some working tech, like grippers and zipstick. So, most of all that you have requested. Please remind me what you have on offer."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sef looks at you confused *"I thought the sun was a shining bird that flew across the sky"* Luepel also looks confused *"I heard it was a great beetle that pushed a fire ball could this sun be missing it's beetle?"*

Sef looking confused gets out the trunk of items from before you also see she has something else." *We took some time going through some of the gremlin nest and got some stuff."*

*Spoiler: Sef's stuff*
Show


three suits of studded leather armor
a masterwork buckler
a short bow with 11 arrows,
a rapier,
two short swords
a masterwork sap
two potions of cure moderate wounds
a sunrod
a set of masterwork thieves tools
a scroll of shield
A spell scroll holder inside are three scrolls one is ruined from some sort of ink but the other two are fine if a bit messy.
A deck of cards wrapped in a ribbon.
a book.

----------


## u-b

"Nice! I see some good finds!" Exclaims Thony when he learns the details of the goods offered fro sale. "A thing for a thing? I'll want these two potions and..." Sarina interrupts. "Wait, Thony! Let me examine these..." She casts _Detect Magic_ and looks all over the things, frowning when she is unable to make sense of anything.

Eventually she relays her finding. Then Thony proposes the deal. "How about we arrange it thusly: a book, two exotic weapons and fully-functioning grippers for a book, two potions and... say, the sap. The boxes did not cost us much, so we'll just throw them in for an additional sunrod. Good enough?"

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




At the appearance of Luepel Okan had instinctively gone to raise his hammer, but Nok's hand on his elbow and the seemingly peaceful way  Thorny speaks with her he calms slightly, but glares around the chamber carefully in case there are anything new. He looks with interest at the technological items that THorny seems to be handing over. A grunted, *"The Guild will not be happy giving things like that away"* followed by a pause and *"good."* At mention of a flaming creature the barbarian looks at the small strange trader, *"What manner of other bests lie deeper int his structure?"*

*Nok*




Nok looks suspiciously at the small creature before whispering to Sarina, _"Who or what are these wee beasties? Did you meet them them when ye came down last time?."_ At mention of the glowing ball of fire that seemed alive he narrowed his bushy eyebrows and whistled, _"Hope ye be fireproof OKan, that sounds like it won't be fun."_ Whilst in his head he considers what manner of protections he knew about fire.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sef looks over the items *"These items look fine and with these-"* She holds up the grippers with a grin *" I should be able to pull pieces of junk apart."*




> What manner of other bests lie deeper int his structure?
> 
> Who or what are these wee beasties? "


Sef gives a shrug"*When we first came here we found undead in the deeper chambers. Our leader at the time decided against trying make our way futher into the cave system so we didn't explore much.They seemed like skeletons but we never engaged them they-"*gesturing to the group "*when in and from the sound of it woke something up."*

You trade the alchemy book, Polyfiber net, Dwarven  giant sticker, and the boxes. You get the odd book, potions of moderate cure wounds, the master work Sap and the Sunrod.

----------


## u-b

Neither Thony nor Sarina comment about the locals while they are still around. After settling the deal, Sarina proposes another.

"We have learned that some people from the group that you've fought have likely been captured alive by some robots, that is, metal walking things. Thony has been asking the people in town about your future in here and it seems we can get you a legal status and a permanent trade route, even after we've finished here with what we are after. As you can guess, these are naturally related, so if you help us with rescuing those people, we will help you with obtaining that status. Would be sort of dangerous, but we are already six now and we don't mind if you would be ready to run as long as you make a good faith effort for a start. Interested?"

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Okan nods his head in agreement with his dwarven friend. *Aye, Ive fought things of metal before. Claws like swords and metal hooves like hammers raids the tribe and I was pre eminent amongst the warriors. It has been too long since the breaker of the earth has tasted steel* he utters shaking the hammer slightly 

*Show us where they are and well soon recover what we are after.*

*Nok*





Nok nodded his thanks. _undead and things the League would be most interested in. Im hoping we can handle that. Ive a few tricks I can help with and Okan here has his massive earthbreaker to crush any walking bones._
Looking to Thorny he nods deeper into the complex. _feel free to lead on and show us tye route you took last time, well follow and see what we can do to keep you safe._

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sef pauses for a moment thinking over Sarina's offer weighing her tribes likely survival with the dangers of the deeper cave. She finally sighs and says *"Take either Luepel or Brath with you, but I warn you now though they may be good at hiding but they aren't trap experts. Also if you kill any of those monsters made of metal I want to look them over."* Sef closes the trunk full of stuff and drags it back into her hut.

Luepel is with you do you want to take her or Brath?

----------


## u-b

"Got that. We'll let Brath practice with his new weapons for now take Luepel with us." Thony takes a potion for himself and gives one to Sarina. They both put those potions into their bandoliers, making sure everyone sees which pocket they go into (it is the same pocket number for both). Thony takes the sunrod and lets Sarina stuff the sap and the book into her backpack. "There might be four-armed skeletons in the desert. I want you not to let them claw you up close, but otherwise not to waste on them any sort of resources we might later need. They are not very touch. Let's go." With musket at the ready, he leads the way.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Luepel goes and gets Brath the humanoid looks confused as he walks up. *"So I'm supposed to go with you right?* what's your plan for the giant fireball in the room?"

Your group makes it's way through the metal wall only stopping to open up the metal doors. You come to a stop in a room full of cages full of bones of creatures long dead and decayed. Even touching the bones causes them to disintegrate at your touch. Any final preparations should be made now.

Map here

----------


## DrK

[QUOTE=DrK;25493454]*Okan*




Okan nods his head seeing where the healing salves went, just in case they were needed later. he pats his own belt pouch and mutters, *"The ones with blue tops are the ones that can heal... the red top would be too spicy."* Before he chuckles at his own joke before following the others to the strange metallic double doors. He raps his knuckles on the metal and looks back at Nok, *"Sky metals?"* he asks. At mention of the four armed skeletons he grins and swings the earthbreaker a few times experimentally, *"I hope we meet them then I can crush them."*

Aside from having his weapon drawn he needs no preparation and reaidied himself for stepping through the doors into the strange underground desert that the others ha described. 


*Nok*





Nok also taps his own pockets as Thorny and Sabrina does, _"All fire 'n acid here, but I see where you stashed the healing balms."_  At mention of the skeletons he draws his own hammer before pulling forth a small potion of opily yellow liquid and drinking it. As he does he spasms for a few seconds before his veins bulge and become more pronounced and his pupils thin to a pin prick whilst his upper body seems to swell and inflate. _"Aye,"_ he grunts breathlessly, _"I'm ready for 'em now..."_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Drinks his mutagen +2 NA, +4 Str, -2 Int for 20 minutes

----------


## u-b

Neither Sarina nor Thony need any particular preparation, so Thony just keeps the musket ready as Sarina slides the key kard through the reader...

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Current time is 11:30Am you have 5 1/2 hours of water breathing left
 You enter the airlock like room and quickly exit out into the desert area and Brath looks up nervously at the now open sky. Walking through the pass you look up and see it's day time. The wind has died down some and looking over at the dunes near the mouth of the pass entrance you see that the remains of the skeletons are still in the positions you left them after defeating them. The desert is silent except for the gentle wind. Brath instantly shatters it with a* "THERE THERE IT'S HERE! WHAT DO WE DO!?"* The cowering humanoid is pointing at the red ball of light very slowly making it's way over the "sky" of the desert.

Perception check DC25

----------


## u-b

"What do we do? We just walk and we sweat a little. Follow me." If no one sees any _other_ danger, Thony leads the way.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro looked over at Brath with a look of annoyance "That's a sun Brath it's up in the sky and won't hurt you." 
"You've never been outside?"Kallak asks.
Brath looks up at the sky fearfully *"We always had a cavern overhead never seen this outside. How's it hanging on the ceiling?"*
"It's very secure Brath you can't see it but their is a ceiling. Some sort of technology changed the roof of it to look like this. It's safe."
 Brath looks unsure but follows along with the group.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*





Okan had jumped at the sound of the small undergrounder pointing at the sun, then laughed as he realised that was the fire orb. Striding out into  the desert in puffs of sand Okan moved t the fallen skeletons and prodded a couple with the hammer inspecting their remains. *"Mean looking, you did well"* he comments to the others who had defeated them. With hammer in hand he jogs to the top of the nearest dune to look around this strange false world in a cave.   

*Nok*





Nok is more cautious and as Okan looks at the bodies he goes up to the walls of the "world" and starts banging on them, drawing a dagger and scraping at the them to see what they are made of. he looks back to Sabrina and Thorny, _"How big is this chamber? How tall is it..."_ he shakes his head as he starts walking across it. Wondering at the level of magic alchemy required to create such a place

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Drinks his mutagen +2 NA, +4 Str, -2 Int for 20 minutes

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Okan looks around atop the sand dune and see's that a trail makes it's way through the desert  to a pass in the rocks to the south east, to the north their is a cave to the north east but no trail to the cave.
Nok finds the walls are solid rock the knife's banging doesn't make any echoes.

The group walks through the desert the temp easily 95º F (35º C).  About half way to the pass to the south east kallak whispers to the group "Up ahead someone is hiding behind the rocks." Kallak takes out his great sword as the creature comes out. Wielding a spear it tosses it at Okan it hit's the Barbarian. Kallak sprints over to the creature and tries to slice it but misses.
Zombie pictureHere
Battle map Here
*Time to Fight!*
*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


ZombieYarroKallakNokBrathSarinaOkanThony


The creature not pleased draws it's other sword and takes a number of swipes at kallak with both sword and fist. One of the swords grazes Kallak. Yarro takes out her cross bow and fires at the creature but misses. But Kallak not letting up takes another swing at the creature and lands a heavy blow on it.

The zombie hits okan with a spear for 6 damage.
The zombie hits kallak for 5 damage.
Kallak hit's the zombie for 9 damage.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Okan grunts as the spear clips his side drawing blood. Seeing the zombie ahead he snarls and howls a war cry in the room at large before lurching froward, a great cry of *"Come here and fight beast..."* as he runs at it swinging the hammer in a massive arc

_Rage, charge, 20 to hit 17 damage_

*Nok*





Nok looks in surprise at the sudden appearance of the zombie. Shaking his his head as Okan howls in frenzy and leaps into combat Nok takes his time, moving more slowly, hammer in one hand and trudging 40ft towards the beast swinging the hammer and following Okan

_Nok double moves towards it_

----------


## u-b

Not willing to expend any real spells, of which she was lacking appropriate ones to begin with, Sarina moves forward and a bit to the left, then casts a small globe of acid, which she is unable to properly target with all the close combat going on. Thony starts a bit later, but moves straight forward, ending up in front of Sarina, and shoots the zombie straight in the chest, however good that would be. After his two latest hits, he is quite unsure of his musket's ability to damage the creature.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thony is two squares NW of the zombie. Sarina is one square NW of him.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Nok makes his way over to the Zombie and Okan sprints towards it landing a sickening blow to the creature. Still the beast dosn't seemed as harmed as it should be after such a brutal blow. Sarina misses with he glob of acid but Thony's shot rings true taking a chunk out of one of the zombie arms. Brath holds his action and makes his way around near the zombie ready to attack soon.

Okan hits the zombie for 12 damage.
Thony hits the zombie for 3 damage. 

*Round 2*

The Zombie immediately shifts his focus to Okan and unleashes a flurry of sword swipes and punches at him. Most of the attacks land, gravely hurting the man. Yarro seeing the amount of punishment Okan just took she takes out her healing wand and moves over to him healing him.Kallak takes another swing at the creature but misses.

The zombie in a whirlwind of attacks hits Okan for 19 damage.
Yarro rushes over and heals Okan for 8 damage (12 charges left)
Okan has 9 hp
Map here

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Okan in his rage embraces the pain from the savage attacks and slams rocking him despite his unnatural toughness. Still wrapped in the rage he barely notices the healing (but will be thankful later) and swings the massive hammer in a great arc again.

_14 to hit and 21 damage_

*Nok*





Nok watches in surprise as the zombie attacks the raging Okan so savagely before wading in with the hammer, the mutagen still giving his upper torso a deformed strength

_18 to hit, 10 damage_

----------


## u-b

Thony reloads with a paper cartridge and makes one more shot at the creature. Sarina hesitates for some time, not quite sure her spell would work, but given the punishment the four-armed zombie was giving, finally decides to try and see.

*Spoiler*
Show

One shot, _then_ one Grease at DC 17 targeting the zombie and a bit SE.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Nok Takes a swing at the creature but just barely misses but he does get the creature's attention. Okan slams his hamer down with a force that would crack stone but the zombie sidesteps. Sarina holds her attack for the best moment and Thony takes another shot at the creature hitting it but only grazing the monster. Sarina then casts Grease under the creature trying to trip it up. She succeeds and the creature falls to the ground. Brath moves up and see's the creature on the ground but rather than attacking decides to aid Okan's next attack. He makes sure the creature has trouble dodging the next attack.

*Thony does 1 point of damage to the zombie
Sarina's grease spell works. The creature is now prone. AC is now 16
Brath did aid another and successfully helped Okan.+2 to attack
Brath and Kallak are flanking the creature.*
*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


ZombieYarroKallakNokOkanThonySarinaBrath




*Round #3*

The Zombie not wanting to be on the sandy floor tries to stand up. Unluckily for the zombie he is surrounded by a number of creatures that want it dead or at least not moving. Brath,Kallak,Nok and Okan all get attack's of opportunity. Kallak and Brath try to strike it but it's blades deflect the blows. Nok and Okan however unleash a devastating combo on the creature.

*Nok hit's the zombie for 5 damage
Okan hits the zombie for 10 damage.
The Zombie is destroyed
Combat complete.*

The zombie finally caves and lays still in the sand and starts to disintegrate ancient flesh falling away leaving a specter that stands up. He doesn't seem to notice you and walks through Okan and the group. You see it's walking toward another group of specters on the trail you came from it joins them and they walk off disappearing into thin air.
Where the body was slain you see a few items of note.

*Spoiler: Zombie's stuff*
Show


two Master work short swords
2 Javalins
A red cloak detects as magical.
and a small bag of gold coins (20gp)


*
You've defeated the leader of the undead and freed their souls everyone gets 200XP*

----------


## u-b

Thony takes some time to reload his musket. "That was one tough cookie. Let's take his gear and continue on. Who needs more healing? If and when we encounter quantities of robots, I want everyone to do their best. They have taken Khonnir's team, so it will not be easy." Sarina intervenes before the zombie's stuff is taken. "The cloak is magical, Thony! Let me take a look!" She takes some time to look at the details of the cloak's aura and tells everyone what magic it is.

----------


## DrK

[QUOTE=DrK;25507284]*Okan*




OKan, caling looks at the melting remains and happily slips the pair of shortswords into his belt. *"Aye, best always useful to have some wee toothpicks if things get nasty."* Looking at the bruised and cracked ribs he nods and walks towards THorny, *"Aye please, it hit harder than I was expecting."*

_OOC: Currently on 12/24 HP_

*Nok*





Nok looking at the  decaying remains shakes his head, blowing through the heavy beard. _"Aye, a strange beasty that one. Strong one. You look bruised OKan."_
Once Okan replies in the affirmative he'll nod towards Thorny _"Aye, ask our new friend."_ before he kneels beside the red cloak. _"You want some help to help take a wee look?"_

OOC: 21 rolled in dice thread for spellcraft

----------


## u-b

"Yarro has the wand as you sure have noticed, but right now... Sarina, read our last special scroll on Okan, I'm sure he can bear the stress." Sarina does not seem to be terribly happy about it, but does what she's told. Okan certainly feels what "stress" Thony was talking about. He also feels quite a lot better over time.

*Spoiler*
Show

One _Infernal Healing_ at Okan for 10 hp over the course of 10 rounds.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro heals Kallak who looks better. "I'll carry the Javelins, or do you want them Bram?" Kallak asks
Bram nods *"I'm probably better off with them"*

 Once the group has made any plans and decided who carries what. You continue following the trail and are in front of the airlock with malfunctioning machinery. Yarro takes a quick look inside "Good news it's still disabled from the last time. Bad news it's trying to reset and I don't know long it will take." you make it past the door and your back at the hall way. In front of you is the strange control room that was activated. Down the hall is the two other doors one of which the zombie creature came out of.
Map here
Which door do you open?

----------


## u-b

"We first check if this room is still empty..." says Thony and lets Sarina slide a key card through the slot and open the weather control room "...and then check what's behind the door on the right side of that corridor..." when everyone is positioned, Sarina slides the key card there and quickly gets away.

*Spoiler*
Show

Assuming the room is, in fact, empty. Will cut it short if it's not. We probably want Okan, Nok and Kallak in fron of that door, but I am not picky.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The control room is empty the only sign of anyone being in there is the disturbed dust and the controls blinking and now active.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Okan nods and looks at the black ichor and small scales knitting themselves across his skin as the wounds heal. He grins a savage grin, *"Aye, I feel better now. I'm ready for more."* Striding forwards he is happy to be near the front as Yarro uses the card to swipe open the doors. *"How does the magic card work? Is it enchanted?"* he asks as the control room slides open and he peers in.

*Nok*





Nok pauses in the control room looking about carefully. _"What manner of place does this be."_ he asks in wonderment as he searches around looking at the strange devices pushing things and twisting knobs. He glances around at the others, _"Did you figure out what anything was?"_ as he continues to look around he nods to the next set of doors, _"Have you been further in or is this where you retreated last time?"_

----------


## Sleepy Shade

> "*How does the magic card work? Is it enchanted?"* he asks as the control room slides open and he peers in.


Yarro answers Okan's question "It's not quite magic. Technology can replicate magic but it's not magic. It's more-" she thinks for a moment "complicated."



> _"What manner of place does this be."_ he asks in wonderment as he searches around looking at the strange devices pushing things and twisting knobs. He glances around at the others, _"Did you figure out what anything was?"_


For a few of the buttons Nok gets a beep of non compliance but a few speak some sort of language. "It's asking for validation" Kallak explains "We activated the controls but didn't have much chance to experiment or look around when that zombie thing came in and started attacking us. Weird thing was it spoke a few words but it wasn't anything we could understand."



> Nok nods to the next set of doors, _"Have you been further in or is this where you retreated last time?"_


"This was as far as we got last time" Yarro replies

So through the door at the end of the hall way or to the right?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The group decides right and Yarro attempts to open the door with the key card but it simply spit's it back out with a annoyed beep. She tries again and it spit's it back out again. "Looks like this one dosn't take brown cards we'll need to either find another card or pick the lock. This might take a bit" She takes out her E-Pick and starts to work on the lock. Kallak on the other hand takes the card and checks the other door and it opens into another room.

A large metal table is surrounded by odd-looking chairs in this
room. To the west, what appears to be a transparent wall looks
out over a strange desert valley. Probably the one you were in. Four pillars support the fifteen foot-high ceiling, while dozens of crude images of a pickaxe made of a skull and bones have been painted onto the walls with some sort of ivory pigment along with several phrases in an unrecognizable language.

Skill Check
DC 17 Knowledge (religion)
DC 20 Perception

----------


## u-b

"Okay, we'll wait." Thony stays nearby, keeps an eye on what deserves keeping ane eya on and also listens to what might be behind the door.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Okan looks at the door that beeps at them, kicking it once before stalking away and entering the other room. Watching the strange undergound mini-world desert he shakes his head looking down at Nok who has stopped beside him. *"Which Gods did make this thing? Surely the this is beyond even the Technic League."* He'll then watch the desert cautiously waiting for the door to be jammed open.


*Nok*





Nok looks at the door and approaches, kneeling down and then offers help to Yarro as he studies the card lock

_19 in the dice roll thread_

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sarina looks around the the room to the north with Kallak as Yarro tries to open the door to the east. Yarro fails at unlocking the door. Nok then offers to help and with the help Yarro unlocks the door. In the room to the North Sarina finds a card with a black stripe stuck between one of the seats cushions and arm rests. She also notices a section of writing that seems more well written compared to the scrawling writing in the rest of the room.

Back at the east door you see that it opens in a long hallway. The entire group with Sarina and Kallak move in to the hall way. To the north you see another door and the hallway has had a major collapse. To the south the you don't see a door and the hallway continues on.

----------


## u-b

Thony proposes we hand the card with the black stripe to Nok, use Sarina's Dancing Lights to illuminate the southern hallway as far as possible, then, if nothing animate is in there, open the door to the north.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The lights illuminate the hall way and a few doors are visible but rocks protrude from many of the doors.
It seems that the door north is the only viable entrance. You use the black card and the doors open you walk through the doors and are in a small chamber you enter the door to the other side and enter a new area.
Area your leaving
A large metal desk with blinking lights and strange glowing panels sits atop a raised area on the east side of this room near a circular table. Two couches covered with black material sit to the south a pair of black metal pillars. Splatters of dried blood stain the floor and walls near a pair of doors to the north, while here and there patches of rust-red mold and fungus cling to the southern wall. The room itself is brightly lit by glowing panels on the ceiling.
Area your entering
The strange device on the metal desk beep and whirls flashing random colors and making odd sounds however it randomly brings up some pictures of creatures. Denizens that roam these halls? present or past?
Image 1. Do you keep watching?

----------


## u-b

"Interesting. Let's just not touch anything." - says Thony watching the strange device - "Anyone recognizes this thing?" - he points at the image displayed. Sarina shakes ner head as she joins to look. "Don't come close to that mold, unless you know what it is." - she warns everyone.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Okan pushes in ahead, then freezes as he surveys the strange scene. Watching the mould he shrugs, *"Fungus, I would not choose to eat it, maybe the ones who died here had no choice?* he mutters as he follows Nok and the others. The large barbarian oddly cowed by the technological surroundings 

*Nok*





Nok clustches the keycard examining t in wonder before he slides it into the door and the door hisses open. _"Aye, pretty wonderful that be"_ he mutters before he stops and stares around this next chamber. He eyes the mould and plants imagery warily and then slowly steps forward and approaches the terminal making sure to keep clear ofthe mould. As he approaches the termainl he tries to guess how best to interact with it

_what skill is relevant here? He has spellcraft, Know(Aracana) or disable device_

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro looks at the north door and the blood that has dried on the floor. Kallak calls her over to the terminal looking at the pictures that randomly appear on the monitor. She looks at it then at Nok "It looks like it's malfunctioning and just spitting random stuff on the panel." Nok opens the door near the terminal revealing a small room with a number of metal cabinets. Yarro takes a look inside the room and calls out "It's all clear no traps and no locks I can see. Looks like they have stuff in them."

Some more random images the computer spits out
Image 2
Image 3
Image 4

If it was unclear their are four doors ,one east, one west (the way you came from), two north, one was the blood stained and  the other the entrance to a closet of lockers.

----------


## DrK

*Nok*





As Okan hangs back Nok heads into the room and slowly tries to pry open each of the small cabinets to search the area to look for anything valuable. At the images on the screen he spits in disgust, _"Nasty looking beasts. I dinnae want to be meeting any of them."_ As he speaks he absent mindlessly pats the bandolier where his explosives are stored. Muttering _"Lets se what we have here eh..."_ as he hunts for valuables.

----------


## u-b

Thony does not mind watching more pictures while Nok searches the area. But first, he checks the door near the terminal to make sure he's not ambushed while at it.

*Spoiler*
Show

Poening the door an looking at the other side. Will use Nok's black card is necessary.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Most of the stuff in the lockers are beyond saving either rusted out or decaying. However you find a few items that are salvageable. The most interesting  thing however is a metal box its attached to the cabinet's bottom and doesn't come out. The box has a white labeled panel on it. Trying both cards (brown and black key cards) only gets a beep of rejection.
Yarro tries opening the box but it is stubborn and she says "I don't think I can open it it looks like it needs a higher level card"
*Spoiler: Locker Contents*
Show


a fully functional flashlight.
3 Batteries
26 Silver Disks



You open the door near the desk. (the east one) It opens up to a hallway to your right is a door and at the end of the hall way is another door.

Map Here

----------


## u-b

"Interesting. I think it's not a bomb, so no harm in trying. Can you give me this thing? Says Thony intending to take the e-pick and give it a try, or, for that matter, several, as long as it does not take inordinate amount of time. Sarina tries not to be on anyone's way and keeps watching the pictures to see if they cycle or something else is shown.

*Spoiler*
Show

Not sure how long an attempt is to take (it's ether "intricate or complex device" or a "lock"), but anyway it's 3..6 rounds for first 3 attempts. I rolled some, considering Yarro's skill to be 9. If it is for some reason 6 instead, might or might not take a bit longer.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Kallak looks over at Thony and Yarro taking a crack at the strange box and says "Let's not stick around here all day if we can help it. That locked box isn't going any where." It takes a few attempts to unlock the box but finally on the third try the box finally gives a beep and unlocks. Inside the box the items seemed to have been protected from the passage of time. Yarro tries to identify the items.
*Spoiler: Items in the box*
Show


Two Bang Grenades
one Flash Grenade
1 unidentified Grenade
1 unidentified armor
1 Timeworn Stun Gun (5 Charges)

----------


## u-b

Thony takes a look at the equipment. He thinks he has a solid idea about what type of grenade is the one about which Yarro is not quite sure. He has no idea what kind of armor it it, but hey, it's some armor _and_ some technological thing so is sure to worth some money. "Now, I think we pack the whole lot, in case we are to retreat in a hurry. Okan?" "If that would not slow Okan down.", intervenes Sarina, "Though I do not propose myself to carry this stuff." "The question is then which way we go: the bloody way or the other way. Kallak, can you make sense of what happened here and, more importantly, which way they went after that?"

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Okan stalks up the corridor searching around through the debris for anything of interest. As he reaches the doors he looks at the one wit the blood trail and nods to the others. *"This one then?"* and once everyone is ready will open it and eady for combat! 


*Nok*





Nok still eyeing the case of grenades with a wry smile shakes his head before following the others. He also stops to sift through the wreckage and the bloodstains before waiting, a bomb in hand at the door by Okan.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony successfully identifies the grenade as a Soft Grenade. He still can't identify the strange suit. 
Nok finds the door opens easily into a four way intersection a door at each point of the room.
Kallak takes a look down the hall and the intersection "They didn't go this way. Let's try the other door." The group readies it's self around the door with the blood stain and opens it. Inside it's obvious a battle had happened. Bloodstains mar the floor and walls of this hallway, while scorch marks and smears of ash on the walls tell of how ferocious the combatants had fought. Four tangled mounds of metal and other materials lie further up the hall, surrounded by strangely colored stains. Kallak enters the hall and calls back " Theirs is a blood trail."

Map Here

----------


## u-b

Sarina is nervous about the big confrontation that happened here and another one that is going to happen. She tries not to show it, without huge effect. "So, there they went. Me must get ready." Thony is also nervoud, but a bit calmer. "Wait a second, Sarina. I want to examine these guys." He bends down to examine those tangled mounds of metal, and the accompanying stuff, to see if he can learn something of use for the upcoming fight.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Unfortunately Thony's investigation yields little the robots are smashed, burned and utterly destroyed.

Following the blood you enter the room A long table with various unusual stones and dirt samples
heaped on it sits along the southern wall of this room, while to the north a line of metal desks with glowing panels and buttons are placed next to a large humming device. The heart of this device seems to be some sort of flickering sphere of reddish brown mud or dirt. Dust covers much of this room, save for a strangely clean swath between the doors, which leads to the strange humming device.
The panels seem to be in better shape than the last one you found displaying information in Androffan.
However your not alone as you "Hear" {Who are you? Where are I? What this place?}
Bram looks around wildly not sure where the voice is emanating from.
A strange purplish blob like creature emerges from the dirt "looking" at you?
What emerges image
Map here
Skill prompt
What is that thing in the device DC 13 Know: Nature

----------


## u-b

Thony seems wary, but as long as that thing is not aggressive and someone takes care of the interaction, he'll just watch the panels to make sense of what is displayed. Sarina obviously is ready to chat with the thing. "Hello there, strange purplish blob! How would you like to be addressed? We are the explorers of these remains of a strange starship that fell from the skies thousands of years ago. We are not yet sure what purpose had this section, but we can let you know if and when we find out. How did you come to be here?"

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Seeing the fungus Okan hefts a hammer ready to splatter it until Thorny speaks and Nok gestures for him to lower the hammer, even still he readies for the inevitable betrayal 

*Nok*





Nok watches the talking fungus carefully, a glance at the others, _"What by Torag's beard is that manner of beast?"_

----------


## Sleepy Shade

{What's an explorer? Oh where did I come from? I don't know I woke up here I never been anywhere else.  What's Torag is that a thing you use or is it another you?}
Kallak speaks up "I think this is a Cerebric Fungus the're not common but I found a book about intelligent plants once. Their able to telepathically speak and attack what they deem prey. Their carnivorous. 
{Carnivorus. Is that like the Red Stuff?}
"Uhh you mean the blood? Is that why their is so little of it here? You ate it?"
{Red Stuff was Yummy!}


Thony finds that their is a lot of information on the panel but it will take several minutes to read it. However it's information the Society might find interesting.

Yarro nudges Nok "I think we should leave before it stops being interested in us and starts looking at us as food."

----------


## u-b

Sarina has an idea. "There is more red stuff in the corridor. It can be all yours. You promise you do not attack us. We promise we let you live. Deal?"

*Spoiler*
Show

If it's a deal, I think we have a few minutes and can as well search the room.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

{I don't want to leave but would like more red stuff do you have red stuff? What's it like outside is it double the size of here or smaller? Does the one with the big stick talk or is he just stuck like that?"}
Kallak answers "It's very big like much bigger than this room but can we leave through the other door?"
You get a note of confusion from the fungus {I don't know. Do you know how it works? Does outside look like this or are things weird?}

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Okan looks at the fungus as it describes him as "one with big stick" before nodding. *"I do just stand here. Until things need hitting, then I move faster."* Making sure the droor is held open he walks a few paces into the hallway and kicks some blood splattered remains into view of the door. *"Some red stuff there. Enjoy."*

*Nok*





Nok avoids the fungus scrambling to the far side of the room and exploring the computers and monitors before approaching the other door. He looks at Yarro and THorny, *"Shall we move on from here before that thing realises we are made from red stuff and want to us too?"* Searching around he keeps one eye on the hungry fungus and a hand near the hilt of his hammer.

----------


## u-b

Sarina starts to entertain the creature while Thony is looking at the monitors. Starting with places near and far, Sarina then transitions to magical matters and then just goes on inventing new stuff on the way. Having run out of topics, Sarina recites a somple child story and a lullaby and then finally finds her options exhausted, looking at everyone for suggestions about what to do next...

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sarina is able to keep the Cerebric Fungus engaged through all of it and Thony is able to read and copy the data from the panels.
Okan finds the blood is long dried and kicks a piece of blood splattered robot remains into the room.
{Looks bad. Metal things not tasty}

Nok looks around the far side of the room and finds a box containing three gun looking weapons. Their all the same thing but he will need to identify them.


OoC:Are you done talking to the fungus?
Knowledge (engineering) DC18 to identify the gun like weapons.

----------


## u-b

"Yeah, we take the whole box of guns and leave through these double doors. Nice to have met you, mister fungus, chances are, we will be back." Thony gets ready to provide fire support to anyone leading the way. Sarina does basically the same.

*Spoiler*
Show

I propose we do not spend any time identifying anything. Just taking the valuables and leaving through the doors leading south.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Stepping aside Okan looks at the guns and glances at Nok, *"Srange looking clubs They appear to be blunt."* He looks where the strange fungus went and then nods. *"I agree, we should head out and push deeper in."*

*Nok*




Nok looks at the box and gingerly reaches out to the box and strokes the three strange tube like weapons before glancing at Thorny and and the others and scoops up the guns before nodding. *"Aye, lets scarper before the weird fungus comes back*. Looking towards the doors he nods to the one leading deeper into the weird ruins, *"Shall we move on?"*

----------


## Sleepy Shade

{Awww I wanted to talk more but I guess goodbye! your interesting ones. Come again quick!}
The group moves out of the Lab and enters a three way hall. Their are several doors. The trail of blood has returned and it enters the door on your left as you come out of the lab. Taking a moment Thony explains the research he had found. 

The information was about a planet referred to both as CX-335 and as Kasath. With Kasath as the local's name for the planet he guesses. The place is described as an arid world with little water, violent weather patterns, and savage inhabitants of a predominantly hexapodous (six limbed) nature. The Species/Race are called Kasatha and the lab was studying soil samples from that planet but they had not been analyzed. The giant dome habitat you went through was built specifically to mimic life on the surface of Kasath.

*Discovering alien life and information is exciting! Sarina's Stargazer trait gives the group +150xp*

Map Here

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Okan staggers down the corridor, the shiny metal surfaces, the clean walls and sold metal caves unnerving to the barbarian. *I dont like this, I do not understand these words of planets and words. Let us loot this place, crush any agents of the technic league and be done with this place.*

As Nok points to the south (relative to the map) he advances and tries to open the door

*Nok*




Nok looks back over his shoulder a few times as they move away from the strange fungus.*A strange beast, I am confused by this strange dungeon, all these technological devices and metal caves. It feels like we are in something larger than we or even the Technic league can understand.*  Glancing at the doors he nods to the southern one *It seems to be built in a circular way, shall we clear the rest of this ring?*

----------


## u-b

"Not right now. Let's follow this blood trail. See, it has appeared again when we left that room." Thony points at the door where the blood trail seems to be leading. Sarina nods and gets ready, _not_ in the front row. She seems to be increasingly nervous.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Opening the door you see metal desks sit to the north and south of this long room, yet the most distinctive features are a pair of odd, bedlike tables flanked by curving panels of blinking, pulsing lights. Moving armatures of metal extend out over the beds, each outfitted with glowing panes of glass and strangely glowing tools. The chamber reeks of blood, with great crimson stains splashed across the device, beds, and floor. You see the blood stains you've been following terminate at the two beds in the rooms you also here to the north a metallic voice speaking in Androffan The doctor will be with you shortly" A robot with four legs and needle like fingers begins making it's way towards you.

Picture of the creature Here

*Looks like a fight!*
*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


NokSarinaOkanYarroRobotBrathThonyKallak



Map Here

----------


## u-b

Sarina gets ready to cast a spell to trip the robot as soon as it is adjacent to someone, placing the greased area in such a way as not to affect the party.

*Spoiler*
Show

Ready to cast Grease.

----------


## DrK

[QUOTE=DrK;25540497]*Okan*




As the door swings open Nok runs past him, bomb flying at the robot in a crackle of electricity. Okan looks at the others a great smile on his face, *"I shall destroy you metallic beast!"* and lunges forward, massive hammer swinging hard.

_20 to hit, 18 damage_

*Nok*




Nok pauses as the robot hoves into view he views the blood everywhere and sees the needle armed machine heading your way. *"I don't need no doctor"* he grumbles as he scampers 20ft into the room and heads south before whirling and throwing a crackling electric bomb at at it but the bomb goes wide.

_misses, DC 14 for half of 5 splash damage_

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The robot doesn't stand a chance.Nok's bomb goes farther than he wants but the robot is able to dodge the worst of the splash damage. Okan moves over to the bot and Sarina hit's it with a grease spell toppling the metal monstrosity giving Okan the perfect target and he smashes the creature Yarro gets into position and fires off a crossbow bolt hitting the robot. The robot tries to right it's self but okan smashes it again and it shut's down to damaged to move.
*Battle Over!*
Everyone gets 150xp

----------


## u-b

"Oh, good work..." says Thony seemingly shocked by how the robot is demolished before he even takes a shot. _Well, these new guys are good..._ he thinks to himself. He then proceeds to examine the room.

*Spoiler*
Show

Will be traveling some or all of the next week, but should be able to post.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Okan hammers the machine twice more for good measure before kneeling down and tearing free a small chunk of wires to make into bracelet as a trophy. He looks at the bloodied walls and then the robot smashed at his feet. *"This puny thing could not have done that."* Before he sets out to explore he room carefully in case anymore weird telepathic plants creep out of a locker. 

_20 to hit, 18 damage_

*Nok*




Nok grins wiping his hands on his chemical stained overalls. *"Aye well that weren't too bad. My thanks Okan, your direct approach proved helpful."* Grining at Thorny and Yarro he nods to the barbarian, *"You can see why I keep him around."* before he joins in a search of the room 


_Okan got 18, Nok got 8_

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Okan smashes the deactivated robot again and an unidentified liquid squirts out the robot on to Okan. As the group looks around most of the items in the room are either rusted or caked with blood. The two beds seemed to be the most used items in the room.
Looking over the beds their arms are outfitted with a number of blades and mechanical devices with unknown purposes.
Yarro and Kallak look around as well looking for some trace of Khonnir but find nothing._

So what's next? You still have a number of rooms and while their is evidence of the previous group being taken here no trace of them remains.

----------


## u-b

Thony frowns. "It seems we'll have to randomly poke around, so... this way?" He points at the double doors leading "south".

*Spoiler*
Show




> Looking over the beds their arms are outfitted with a number of blades and mechanical devices with unknown purposes..





> Thony engineering: (1d20+5)[*20*]


I think if no one is able to make sense of the things, we just move on.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Thony's inspection of the bed reveals that most of the tools on the arms are designed around cutting, injecting or extracting fluids and a few other processes like burning or freezing but many are rusted or damaged in some way. The beds have a power supply and are still operational._
Do you want to test the beds?

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Okan and Nok look at the smashed robot and then the beds. The dwarf being faster on the uptake and then stepping back with some alacrity. *"Nasty stuff, I would not go too close. Be wary in case they spring to life."* At that suggestion Okan leaps backwards, hammer in hand with a loud "CRASH" smashes off one of the bands on the nearest bed. 

The two of them nod *"Aye"* Nok responding as they join the others heading towards the southern doors

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Okan smashes one of the arms on the nearest bed it gets a large dent and spits a number of sparks everywhere. Leaving the bloodied room you find the south door opens easily. As you head into the room you see a row of beds sits along the southern wall of this well-lit room. Glowing screens and metal desks sit on the opposite walls, and splatters of blood adorn the floor and several of the beds. To the east, a large metal tube device that is the size of a large bed hums softly. You hear someone yelling inside their voice horse and weak along with banging come from the device. However your not alone two robots are active and eye you with hostile intentions. One hovers in the air a blaster starting to aim at your group and another robot with needle like fingers.
Hovering Bot picture
Needle fingered robot

*It's a fight!*
*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


In my interest to streamline battles I'm going to do this a little different both of your characters will roll but only the highest roll counts for both characters. NPC's will either go before or after the enemies.
Thony and SarinaNPC's (Yarro, Kallak and Brath)Enemies (Robot 1&2)Okan and Nok


Map Here
SKill propts
Know Engineering to identify robots

----------


## u-b

Thony steps into the room and shoots at the flying robot. Sarina also moves into the room, but into a corner out of everyone's way, and readies to cast a spell just like the last time.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thony step: "south".
Thony standard: shoot vs flatfooted touch AC, so might be a hit.
Thony move: reload.

Sarina move: S-S-S-SE
Sarina standard: Grease under the walking robot as soon as it is adjacent to anyone.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony moves into the room and fires on the hovering robot that he identifies as a Collector Robot. The Bot maneuvers quickly and is able  to dodge the shot. The Collectors are exceptionally resilient bots able to tag and track their targets for research or disposal. They also have a integrated stun gun that can knock a target off their feet if your unlucky. Sarina moves into the room and prepares to trip the Medical droid.

 Yarro moves into position next to Sarina and pulls out the healing wand ready to use it if needed. 
Kallak blade drawn and rushes to attack the Collector Robot, but misses the robot quickly maneuvering out of the way. 
Brath seeing the congested door way and everyone piling into the room he calls out *"Uh looks like you got this I'm just gonna wait here..."*

The collector robot moves around Kallak and attacks him it's first swipe is deflected but the second swipe hits home the robot  claws quickly latch on to Kallak and he is grappled.
The needled armed bot moves deftly onto one of the blood stained beds and attempts to stab Kallak with it's needles. But Sarina casts grease saving Kallak from what would have been a nast injection the robot fall on the bed.

Map Here
*Spoiler: Turn break down*
Show


Thony's attack misses
Sarina moves and preps grease
Yarro moves next to Sarina and draws her healing wand
Kallak attacks the bot but misses 
Brath see's a congestied hallway and can't contribute properly
The collector bot attacks twice misses the first attack and hit's with the second and grapples Kallak.
The needle boy moves near Kallak to stab and falls as Sarina casts the grease spell.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




Okan strides forward, hammer singing as he bellows a great warcry as he jumps diagonally forward atop the bed to swing down hard atop the silvery one closest to the wall his shout echoing off the blood stained walls. 

_Move 10ft diaginally down and left. Rage, Hit the silvery one,
17 to hit for 21 damage_ 

*Nok*




Nok feeling aggressive with the mutagen coursing in his veins mutters an oath in dwarvish before shouting at Kallo. *"Hold on lad, we're a coming!"*

_Move 10ft forward and attack
15 to hit, 7 damage
_

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_Okan rushes forward and strikes the robot dealing heavy damage to the robot.
Nok also rushes forward and attacks the robot grappling Kallak. He hits the robot but it feels like he just hit a solid piece of iron as the bot receives no damage from the strike._

Map Here
*Spoiler: Battle breakdown*
Show

Okan inflicts 21 damage to the robot that was tripped.
Kallak hits the robot but the robots hardness absorbs all the damage.

----------


## u-b

Thony shoots at the flying robot again and then quickly reloads while Sarina casts another _Grease_, this time on Kallak*.

*Spoiler*
Show

*Would like to target the flying robot itself, but it seems the thing is a creature without a separate suit of armor...  :Small Frown:

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro takes out one of her bombs and chucks it trying to aim it so that the splash damage will hit the bots. She expertly hit's the spot behind them but they are still both mobile enough to avoid the worse of the splash damage. The collector doesn't even notice the damage it's hide is so tough. Kallak tries escaping from the Collector Bot helped with the grease spell from Sarina and escapes the creatures grasp. Kallak moves back not wanting to be grappled by the robot again. Brath wisely decides he will not go into the room.

The Collector not satisfied with it's prey escaping decides that Okan looks interesting and swipes twice at the Barbarian. It's first swipe slashes the barbarian but it cant get a good enough grip. The second attack misses. The Needle armed bot does something odd it raises it's hand and sprays a strange mist on it's self healing some of the extensive damage Okan has caused. It lies on the floor well aware trying to stand will give the barbarian a opening to destroy it.

*Spoiler: Battle Breakdown*
Show


Yarro aims at a spot behind the bots hit's it and deals 2 damage to the needle armed one. The collector's hardness nullifies the damage
Kallak escapes the Collector bot and moves 5 feet away.
Brath is waiting.
The Collector attacks Okan and deals 7 damage but fails to grapple him.
The Needle bot heals itself for 5 hp and stays on the ground.



Map Here

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*





Okan barely notices the scratch but in his rage can barely hear his dwarven friend waving him to move south, a cry of *"Shocker in the hole"* bellowed by Nok as he steps back throws a crackling bomb of alchemical lightning at the strange brown robot. Okan leaps southwards closer to the wall using the wall to jump and smash down at the prone needle bot!

_Okan: 23 to hit for 21 damage
Nok: Missed, DC 14 Ref from the robots for half of  5 shock damage from splash_

----------


## u-b

Thony shoots at the flying robot again, this time for no apparent damage, while Sarina gets ready to Grease anyone else caught by it.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Okan smashes the robot lying on the ground destroying it as he moves to get out of the way of Nok's bomb. The bomb misses the flying robot and it expertly maneuvers dodging most of the sparks however the sparks that do hit it don't seem to injure it.

Yarro moves over next to Kallak and throws one of her Acid bombs at the flying robot. The acid bomb however goes wide and she misses the robot. Kallak steps up and takes a swing at the robot but misses.

The Robot is getting annoyed none of the specimens are coming along peacefully. It decides the short humanoid looks good. It swipes at Nok and misses the first strike but hits on the second strike grabbing Nok.

Map Here
*Spoiler: Turn Breakdown*
Show


Okan attacks Needle bot and kills it. He moves south .
Nok moves back and throws the electrical bomb he misses. The bot succeeded the reflex save and it's hardness negates the splash damage.
Yarro moves next to kallak and throws a bomb at the bot but it misses.
Kallak takes a swipe at the bot but also misses.
The robot moves over to Nok misses the first attack and hit's with the second attack. He inflicts 7 damage to Nok and grapples the dwarf.

----------


## u-b

Expecting this course of action, Sarina casts Grease at Nok as soon as he's grappled.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Okan kicks the shattered bot athe other one before leaping forward towards it, hammer swinging a bellowed *"ARGG"* on his lips as he see's it grabbing Nok. For his part Nok curses in dwarven as he tries to pull himself free


_Okan: 29 to hit for 21 damage
Nok: 10 + "grease" bonus to escape the grapple_

----------


## u-b

The big man seems so very effective that Thony just takes his time to reload the musket. Sarina, meanwhile, decides she shouldn't wait for people to be grappled before casting her Grease, so now plans to do that when anyone not in grease is attacked at all.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thony: reload
Sarina: ready

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Okan lands a heavy blow to the robot inflicting serious damage to it but it is still hovering. Nok with the help of Sarina's grease spell gets free. Sarina ready's the grease spell again and Thony reloads.
Yarro moves up slightly ready to provide first aid. Kallak takes a swing with his great sword at the Robot but again misses.

The robot noting that Okan is the biggest threat decides to knock the Barbarian down a peg. The robot powers up and suddenly shoots forward knocking the Barbarian to the ground. It's ready to attack Okan when he stands up.

Map Here
*Spoiler: Combat breakdown*
Show


Okan hits the robot for 21 damage the hardness of the robot reduces it to 11 damage
Nok is freed from the robots grapple
Sarina ready's her grease spell
Thony reloads his rifle
Yarro moves closer to the battle ready to heal.
Kallak takes a swing but misses.
The robot Overruns Okan Knocking him prone

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Okan leaps back to his feet, in his blind rage uncaring of the risk or the threat posed by the robot near to him and swings hard at again screaming in its face. Nok is more measured, 5ft stepping further away and underhanding an crackling static bomb at the creature. *"I think not my friend,"* to the robot

_
okan: stand up incurring AoO, 28 to hit, 15 damage
nok: back away, throw shock bomb, 19 vs touch for  7 electricty

_

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The robot Swipes at Okan as he stands up but the Barbarian deflects the swipe he won't be the robot's prey today. He smashes the robot giving it another large dent knocking some screws loose. Nok chucks his static bomb at the robot its direct hit but the plating of the robot discharges the electrical load safely leaving the robot unhurt. The robot's sensors however are confused by the flashing lights. Okan however feels the shock of the bomb's splash damage. 

*Spoiler: Battle Breakdown*
Show


Robot misses Okan on AoO
Okan smashes for 15 damage but the hardness absorbs the damage and he only inflicts 5 damage to the robot.
Nok moves back and chucks the bomb it's a direct hit but the hardness absorbs and discharges the electricity no damage but the bot is now dazzled for 4 turns.
Okan takes 5 splash damage from Nok's bomb

----------


## u-b

Thony shoots at the robot again and Sarina keeps staying ready.

*Spoiler*
Show




> Nok chucks his static bomb at the robot its direct hit but the plating of the robot discharges the electrical load safely leaving the robot unhurt.


Normally, under "Vulnerability to Certain Attacks" PFSRD says "Certain attacks are especially successful against some objects. In such cases, attacks deal double their normal damage and _may ignore the objects hardness_." And Collector Robot is said to be "vulnerable to critical hits and electricity". So, does the hardness indeed apply to electricity attacks?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The shot from Thony hits the robot but the armor of the Collector absorbs the shot. Sarina prepares to grease anyone grabbed by the bot.

Kallak moves over to the bot and takes another swing at the Bot. He hits the Bot but the armor of the Collect bot absorbs the blow. Yarro moves behind Okan and uses the wand to heal him.

The Collector Bot decides to reposition to the south and powers up the stun cannon and fires at Okan.it hits pummeling Okan with a strange wave that winds him but not much else.

Map Here
*Spoiler: Battle breakdown*
Show


Thony shot hit's but does no damage due to Hardness.
Sarina prepares.
Kallak hits the bot but does no damage due to Hardness.
Yarro heals Okan for 9hp
The bot moves south and fires it's stun gun at Okan it inflicts 6 non lethal damage Okan damage resistance reduces it to 4 non lethal damage.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Nok winces slightly as the lightning sets Okan's hair (what little he has). Okan however barely notices, frothing at his mouth and swinging wide left and right with great swoops of the hammer that endanger everyone . Nok seeing the robot shrug off the shock bomb shrugs and still feeling emboldened by the mutagen coursing through his veins he wades in but has to duck back as Okan swings wildly



_
okan: hit it 23 to hit, 17 damage
nok: close in and miss (7 to hit)

_

----------


## u-b

If the robot is still up by the time, Thony proceeds to reload his musket. Sarina remains at the ready.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Okan lands a solid hit on the robot. The robot is very close to being destroyed but it fight's on. Nok tries to hit the bot but the bot deflects the strike. Thony reloads his weapon and Sarina remains at the ready.
Kallak attacks the robot hitting it but doing no damage to the bot due to it's armor.Yarro hung back to not be in the way of Okan swinging away.
The Bot decides to swing for the fences and attacks Okan with it's claws. It hits Okan with the first attack and starts grappling him and also hits with the second swipe. Sarina casts grease on Okan making it easier to escape next turn.

Map Here
*Spoiler: Battle breakdown*
Show


Okan hits the robot for 17 but the hardness reduces the damage to 7
Nok misses the attack
Thony reloads
Sarnia ready's her spell.
The robot attacks Okan with it's claws it hit's both times the first doing 5 damage and the second doing 4 damage. With Okan's damage reduction that is 7 damage total. Okan is now covered in grease and gets a +10 to escape the grapple.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Okan is grabbed and struggles, the grease coating allowing him to slide free as he flexes the massive muscles and wrenches bits of the robot aside. Nok feeling his hammer bounce off the robot again spies the blood flowing down Okan's flank and looks to the others. *"Hey, anyone, we need to heal Okan before he falls. hHis hammer be the only thing that can batter it down!"*


_
Okan 33 to escape the grapple
_

----------


## u-b

Thony shoots at the robot again. Again without much effect. He then moves in closer to Okan and the robot, drawing a potion and handing it over, intending to both get Okan healed and to distract the robot by presenting a new target. Sarina stands ready with her last spell.

*Spoiler*
Show

Standard: shoot
Move: move and draw a potion of CMW

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Okan is able to free himself from the robot's grasp and Nok Calls out that Okan needs to be healed. Thony's shot hit's the bot but it is absorbed by the armor plating.He then moves over to okan drawing a potion of cure moderate wounds to give to him. Sarina prepares her last grease spell to  free anyone caught by the bot.

Yarro moves over and uses the wand to heal Okan. Kallak seeing he's not hurting the bot enough tries to defend Okan by distracting the bot but the bot is unfazed.

The Bot again attacks Okan getting in some savage attacks but unable to grip the greased up Barbarian.

Map here
*Spoiler: Battle breakdown*
Show


Okan escapes the robot's grip
Nok again attacks the robot but does no damage.
Thony's shot hits the bot but doesn't hurt it. He quickly moves over to Okan and draws a CMW potion.
Yarro heals Okan for 8 hp.
Kallak uses aid another but fails.
The bot attack attacks Okan doing 12 damage.it tries to grab Okan but is unsuccessful.

----------


## u-b

"Just a moment, Okan..." Still with a potion in one hand, Thony drops the musket and moves to flank with Kallak, drawing the rapier and demonstratively poking with it at the robot. "...now!" Sarina is ready and otherwise does nothing much.

*Spoiler*
Show

Free action to talk ahead of his turn, proposing Okan to delay a little.
Free on own turn to drop the musket.
Move to flank with Kallak, also drawing a weapon. 
Standard to aid Okan's next attack.

UPD: A bit edited, after finally having a look at the map.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Nok see's his bombs are ineffective and Okan, even though he is raging is bleeding heavily and steps in to try and use his hammer to push the robot off balance for Okan to hit it. he nods to Yarro *"Aye lad, a solid plan"* even as Okan continues to swing hard ignoring the blood sheeting his frame. 

_
Okan 22 to hit (inc. aid and flanking) for 22 damage
_

----------


## Sleepy Shade

With the help of Thony and Nok causing the robot to become off balance Okan lands the final necessary blow and smashes the robot into the ground shattering circuits and disabling all function of the robot. The light of it's eye flickers for a brief moment but that is all. 
As the high of the battle starts to fade you hear the weak banging and unintelligible noise coming from the pod near Sarina. Brath out side the room knocks on the closed door and calls out *"Uh are you all alive?"*
Yarro takes the wand and heals Okan. 

*Yarro heals Okan for 9hp
Battle Won! Everyone gets 350XP
*

"Everyone good?" Kallak call out

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Okan pauses, dropping to his knee as the rages leaves his body and the aches and pains hit him. *"Ow, it hits like a boar"* he grumbles a he stands up, reaching into his belt pouch and pulling out a pair of flasks drinking them one after another. Okan then sits on the bed, dropping onto it with a loud "thump" as he does so.

Nok pats Okan on the muscled arm before grinning and then examing the smashed and broken robots. *"Yarro, shall we have a look around?"*

----------


## u-b

"Damn. No surprise these things have Khonnir's team beaten. If there were more than two we'd follow suit." Thony puts the vial back in the bandolier, sheathes the rapier and picks up the musket, wondering if he should bother loading it. "Thony, something animate is in here!" Sarina points at the pod. Thony reloads. He then approaches the pod, trying to make sense of it.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Nok and Yarro look around and in the north desks are a number of tech devices but their is to much junk, odds and ends to pick out individual items. If Nok and Yarro sift through the junk they can find items but it will take time.

Thony's examination of the capsule reveal that it's big enough for a medium creature to stand inside comfortably and that it's locked. The capsule is currently occupied the voice is not saying anything coherent as if they were terrified and exhausted.
The lock is at least a Black e-lock.

Kallak asks Okan "You need any thing?"

----------


## u-b

Thony looks at the lock. "Yarro, can I have your e-pick for a moment?" He then proceeds to pick the lock. He's not in hurry.

*Spoiler*
Show

First take 10 for a total of 21, then take 20 for a total of 31.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro ask for the black card from Okan and hands the card to Thony "Lets try this first."
As Thony scans the card the door slides open.Inside is a man with black hair covered in torn clothes and wounds all over his body but the worst are on his legs that have either been burned closed or crudely stitched. He looks at your group with disheveled eyes that seem to have trouble focusing but he smiles blubbering noises and half formed words at you presence. A silvery snot trail drips from his nostrils.
Kallak and Yarro look upon the man horrified at his condition before running over to him "It's Khonnir!"

----------


## u-b

Thony is a bit shocked and not sure if Khonnir can participate in any discussion, so... "Okay, we cure his wounds and are out of here." He takes a look around the room for anything else that needs doing. "And we take the robots and..." he tries to examine the capsule from the inside to try understanding its function, but very careful to leave the key card outside "...oh damn, I don't get this thing!" he exclaims in frustration having no idea what it might have done to Khonnir.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Atu the question of more aid Okan shakes his head, his wounds mostly stictched and healed by the magics and the potions. *"Unless you have ale in your bag little man I will be well."* Though he does break off one of the digits of the robot's hands and tucks it into his belt pouch as a memento of a worthy foe. Nok standing beside him nods, *"My thanks again my friend, without that mallet you call a hammer we'd have been in the Gods' own trouble."*

As the casket opens to the black key card he uytters an oath and ruches to join Yarro and Thorny. *"Khonir what have they done to you man?"* he beckons to Okan, *"Okan, get over here, help pick up our wayward cleric here so we can get out of here."*

[/I][/B]

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro looks over Khonnir then she looks over at Thony and says "It's not just wounds. His muscles have been heavily damaged and I think they injected him with nanites but right now they're just causing havoc on his mental state."

OOC: Khonnir in game terms has heavy Dex and Int damage and 0 Hp.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Okan scouts around the room carefully watching the doors and keeping an eye out for any more danger as Nok kneels by the dazed and confused priest. Nok for his part helps release Khonnir and gently drags him to a bed. *"Khonnir you old dog its Nok. How do you fare. Do you know where you are?"* Looking at the others he has a worried expression as he waits for the others to offer any healing, Nok and Okan having little in the way of being able to offer anything.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Yarro quickly uses the wand healing many of the wounds and lighter bruising but some wounds and bruises don't heal their damage unable to be fixed with a cure spell. Khonnir healed up looks over at Nok *"Little nok what here hurt, alone in thing thirsty. "* Khonnir looks around delirious at your group smiling at Yarro and Kallak. *"feet urt"* he mumbles as he gingerly points at his legs.

----------


## u-b

Sarina provides Khonnir some water to drink. Not too much all at once, though, not to meke things worse. She then takes Khonnir's hand and tries to walk him around the room to see if that is any good. It isn't. The healing provided haven't done the trick. "Okan, Nok, I think you will have to carry him all the way out. Brath, take what you want for Sef and the rest, and Thony is right, we are out of here."

*Spoiler*
Show




> The dangers you'll need to over come is the heat from the desert in the biome and the humanoids in the caves since they were not thrilled to see the last person from Khonnir's group come back.


Do we get to disable the desert the same way as we have enabled it? If not, I don't think it's lethal, so what is the expected problem? Sarina is somehow confident Sef's people will not be much of a problem, so if they are, we'll try to solve it there and then.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Nok pats him on the shoulder and glances at Sarina as she speaks to them _"Aye I think you are right. Okan can carry him, he'll put him down gently if something tries to bar our way out."_ Okan hearing his name then grins and nods. *"Yes, he'll not weigh enough to really slow me too much. Although not sure how we'll get him through the water"*. Stowing the massive hammer in the sling on his back he scoopos up Khonir to start joining the others in carrying the injured cleric back.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

_As you let Brath in he looks over at the robot and examines them_ *"Sef didn't give me a lot on orders but to bring back any thing looking interesting. Still it's not like I've got alot of pockets."* _He tugs and is able to rip part of the collector bot off he also grabs something from the junk on the counter._ *"Alright let's get out of here you got your..."* He looks over at Khonir but he doesn't seem to recognize him. "Friend? Lets just book it."

_As you make your way out of this part of the ruins you notice the cylindrical area which seems to be some sort of hub for this area is not only a room as on the northwest wall is a panel of controls. A coil of tubes dangling from the left side of the panel periodically flashes with sparks, while a single square window on the panel blinks with several lines of strange writing.

The desert is actually less of an obstacle than you thought but it still takes you an hour to traverse the path back due to Khonnir's condition._
Skill prompt:Dc15 fortitude check if you have armor -4 to the check. On a fail take 1d4 nonletal damage. Also survival Dc15 if succeed +2 to your fortitude check.

_Your group stops in the airlock area. On the wall on both sides are some machines with nozzles that Yarro looked at and determined are a disinfectant system._
Do you make any preparations before going into the caverns or anything else?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony goes up to Brath and tells him he wants to talk to Sef. Brath nods and says *"Follow me then I guess the rest of you can go back Sef only wanted my report and anything I could find tech wise."
*
Before Thony goes off with Brath Kallak taps his shoulder getting his attention "Look I don't know what your going to say to her but keep the identity of Khonnir quiet this guy is from the later groups alright." Kallak looks at Thony hoping he'll get the message.

----------


## u-b

Thonly shrugs and nods. He does not look too worried. He then follows Brath and lets Brath report to Sef in whatever manner established among them, waiting to either add to the report or answer the questions.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Okan sweats heavily as he hauls the limp cleric back across the internal desert in the domed cave. He keeps an eye out for anymore strange 4 armed zombies like the last one, not really wanting to tangle with one again. *"Why so hot in here"* he grumbles. Nok pats the big man on the back with a wry smile, *"I suspect to mimic their environment, though the magic-tech they use seems so powerful I can only imagine what the creators of this place must have been like . We are worms in the dust compared to them."* 

At the door back to the caverns Nok approaches the limp Konnir and pulls his hood up over his face to hide his identity, a mumble, *"Okan, make sure to hold him up so those little gremlin people can't see who it is."*

----------


## Sleepy Shade

As the group leaves Thony and Brath meet up with Sef. Sef is examining some piece of scrap as you walk up to her hut.*"Sef I'm back with a report"* Brath calls out to her. She looks up but doesn't put down the scrap.
*"We took out the strange undead with four arms and entered past that cave the scouts saw. ..."* Brath goes on to tell about what happened in the ruins of the deck you were on. Sef asks a quick question or two about the robots and the strange plant creature you encountered. However she starts asking alot of questions when he tells her about a human male you rescued. 
Skill prompt: Thony needs to roll a bluff check.

----------


## u-b

Thony does not even try to answer the lot of questions about Khonnir.  "The man is a survivor, we take him up. Remember, the deal was you help us save any survivors and we get you a legal status and a permanent trade route. There was also part about robot parts. That is all well underway. You got some robot parts and Brath can guide your party for more. You sort of helped us rescue one survivor. Now it's our turn to get you legal status. I am not sure the man woud like him discussed between us, so... any specific request for our next appearance? We might take a few days, but we sure will be back."

*Spoiler*
Show




> Skill prompt: Thony needs to roll a bluff check.


Now, does he? He is not going to bluff.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sef looks down at the piece of scrap sets it down and stands up. She looks Thony in the eye *"You and your group have done a lot for my group I will acknowledge that ,but be aware Thony trust is easy to break and forgiveness rare underground. I need to know this person will not rally others against us. It wouldn't take much."*
Sef picks up a stick in the sand she draws a crude map of the dome. She circles a area in the north east part of the cave. You reconize it as the caves the scouts had drawn on their map.
* "I would like you to examine to examine a set of caves in the desert area on your next visit we thought about trying to expand into this territory if their is a extensive cave system. If that is possible it might give us a way to descend back down into the underground."*

Of you don't have any other questions Thony can meet up with the group at the entrance.

----------


## u-b

Thony nods. "I'll make sure to have both your concerns addressed. The man will need some healing before he even knows what he is going to do, but by that time I'll try to have our deal official, and he is going to listen to his-ass-saving lot, so should be no problem in there. We can still explore the caves in case you'd like to leave anyway. I guess next time is fine. Say, in a few days from now. We'll take one or two of yours and... yeah, that's it."

He is then back to the party and lays out the deal. If there are no objections, we'll proceed to the lake.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony rejoins the group back at the entrance and with a bit of coaxing pours the water breathing potion you got from Joram the priest down Khonnir's throat and you swim through the tunnel. As you surface you see that about 6 hours have passed since your descent. Kallak and Yarro both agree that taking Khonnir to the Church is the number one priority. 

Do you want to split up or do you want everyone to go to the Church?

----------


## u-b

Sarina and Thony will go to the Church. They have otherwise no urgent business and would like to hear Joram's take on the prospects of healing Khonnir.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Walking towards the temple of Brigh you get some curious looks from the locals the slumped form of Khonnir was a real eye catcher. Yarro is silent for most of the trip worried about Khonnir. Kallak asks Okan and Nokia "Have either of you been up to the Temple before?" in an attempt to break the tension.

As you walk up to the temple you see that a few Alcolytes have come out preparing to go down to the lake to meet you. One sees your group carrying the mangled man he calls out "*Hey did you pick up another addict?"*

----------


## u-b

Hearing the man taken for yet another addict, Thony feels somewhat amused. "Not quite. Do you know Khonnir Baine? He is a councilman here in this town. In bad shape, for sure, so get some help here now, will you?"

Sarina is not amused at all. "He'll need Joram's help and... can you send someone after Val? Good chance she is at Foundry Tavern."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

As you talk to the alcolyte and tell them it's Khonnir they freeze at realization. An older human woman acolyte tells two other acolytes to get Joram. *"Come with me we'll need to get him into a bed a do an examination."* She leads the group to the medical wing of the church and into a clean room with a simple bed and curtain that's pulled back. As you set Khonnir on the bed Joram Kyte the head priest comes in. Joram carries his staff as always but instead of his apron and metal working clothes he wears a simple brown pants and a brown shirt with a black belt. He hurry's over to Khonnir as he lays on the bed quickly taking note of the bruising on his legs and the silvery slime from the nose. *"Khonnir are you alright it's me Joram can you speak?"*
*"Don't don't talk"* Khonnir weakly replies his eye lids are half open the man clearly exahusted.
*"He's stable at least. Where you the ones that healed him?"*
As Joram listen's to your tale he casts a lesser restoration on Khonnir.

----------


## u-b

"Yeah, zapped a wand, but without a huge effect. Had to carry him out all the way and I am hot sure how much of his brain is intact. See this?" Thony points at Khonnir's nose-drippings. "Do we call someone to identify what it is?"

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Back in the open world under the skies both Okan and Nok breathed a sigh of relief. Okan feeling more confident now as he had felt constrained worried by the lack of the sun. Heading back to town he is easily able to carry the wounded and delirious Khonnir up the hull to the temper and Joame. Okan gently lays him on the bed and steps back a shrug, *"He is leaking, leaking some sort of brain liquid."*

Nok smiles behind his beard addressing the priest. *"There is some sort of techno-magic here. He was being worked on by some sort of metal beasts. I can't do anything for him, our talents lie in other directions.""*

----------


## Sleepy Shade

As Joram finishes casting the spell he examines the silvery fluid but Khonnir interrupts him *"Nanites it's Nanites."* Khonnir looks up stuggling to prop himself up.
*"Easy their Khonnir your among friends"* Joram gently supports Khonnir as he looks around.
*"I've got such a headache. They injected Nanites into me not sure why but it scrabbled my mind. Must have been a bad batch or somethin."*
Yarro and Kallak look calmer as Khonnir start talking "We we're worriedabout you when you failed to come back up. What happened down there?"
Khonnir sighs *"A massacre. The robots swarmed down the hall we tried to fight them off but we were out matched. Medical drones injected us with some sort of paralyzing fluid and hauled us off. The others didn't survive. I was the last one they experimented on random operations, injecting me with nanites, I thought I was gonna die."* He shudders at the memories.
Joram lowers Khonnir back down telling him to rest for now. Joram looks at the group with concern *"This type of infection is hard to cure with magic alone I can certainly try but Technology might be a better cure here."*

----------


## u-b

"Well, there's that Sanvil guy who deals in tech and might or might not tell us something. Any other candidates to be asked?" Thony compares the time the market is normally open with the time that is now. "I guess it waits until the morning just fine..." "Thony, if we want him here, now might be the best time for it! I mean, he might be disinclined to abandon his place on the market." "Good point. Anyone knows when he is to be found?"

Then he thinks of something else. "Joram, we won't be going down there for a day or two, so you can prepare more curative stuff instead of water breathing. I wonder if these nanites are finite as injected or they self-multiply and maybe even spread... does anyone want to take a sample and run experiments?"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

*"Sanvil I think often kept a room over at the Evercandle Inn he told me if I ever found something interesting to send word to him there if he wasn't at the market. If you want to see if anyone else knows anything about tech you can certainly ask around. I'll be able to use the time to heal Khonnir in the mean time then if your not going to go down into the tunnels. I make sure that the nanites don't spread any farther."* Joram replies.

It's about 5PM the market should be closing soon.

----------


## DrK

[QUOTE=DrK;25611947]*Okan*




*Nok*




Okan stands quietly, not understanding many of the words and concepts like self replicating or nanites. Nok though listens intently, [B_"hat do you mean by nanites? Are they like tiny wee beasts rather than just a magic or a disease?"_ [/B] he listens more, nodding as he tries to keep up (but its pushing his grasp of technology). *"If we head back down tae the tunnels could we find a cure down there? there don't seem to be many more of them medial robots left and Okan here can smash 'em up pretty good."*

At that OKan nods and smiles grimly, tapping his hammer before going back to polishing the shards of the robots he'd kept as keep sakes. As the talk moves onto the others in town who can help Nok nods, *Aye, well, if we head off now we may catch Sanvil befoe he goes to the bars for the night."*  Tapping Khonnir on the arm ina  supportive way he nods, *I'm glad we find ye'. Even addled is better than dead."*

----------


## u-b

"Yeah, let's try to catch Sanvil before he finishes packing his things at the market or, failing that, at Evercandle. We'll check back with you some time tomorrow."

"Get better, Khonnir. We'll try to find the real cure."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Khonnir gives a nod and winces as his headache intensifies.
Kallak and Yarro stay behind however "We need to go over to the inn and inform Val she's been worried sick"
"The restless sleep gave it away"
"For now we need to part ways but we'll be around."

Thony,Sarina,Okan and Nok leave the temple and head for the Market. The Market stalls are starting to thin out most people are packing up while a few late night shops are still open. Thankfully you see Savin is still at his stall but he's halfway done packing everything up. As you walk up to his stall he looks up at the group *"Sorry but I'm done for the day got a night planned out. I'll be open tomorrow."*

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




In the market Okan looks about curiously if there are bit and bobs he may be interested in before handing over a couple of copper for a kebab of fried lizard and chewing on it as they approach Savin. Reaching the stall he leans slightly out of the way keeping an eye out for any trouble or suspicious people nearby (one can never be sure of the technic league). Nok nods a friendly grin on his face as he approaches Savin. *"Not buy today, but asking. We found Khonnir, but he's in a bad way. Was hoping you could offer some help to him?"* Nok asks before nodding to the others, hoping that one of the others more versed in medical manners can pick up the discussion and describe the nanite issue.

----------


## u-b

Thony finds the statement less than perfectly clear. "He's been injected with nanomachines, but we have no idea what these are and what these do, so we need your help. I _think_ he will survive until the morning, but would prefer not to bet anyone's life on that." Sarina intervenes with a girl-in-distress style charms, but also does her professional best to make the prospect itself seem attractive. "Please, Sanvil we need your help! There is a reward for saving him, and if you save a councilor, that will be good for your business for sure!" "And if you don't come and he dies..." "Thony! ... But yes, he has the point. You are the one ho knows about technology here and if things turn out ugly, the whole town will ask what more important business you had. I hope we don't cause too much trouble to you, but we _must_ have came after you, Sanvil!"

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Savin listens to your whirlwind of talk trying to understand *"Slow down, slow down, now again with less yelling and talking over each other."* As your group explains how you found Khonnir and his current condition he thinks for a bit and digs around in a case he was putting away *"Ah yes the stuff that makes up a Grey Goo. It probably won't kill him he's been down there how long? almost a week? either way one more night won't hurt him to bad"* He pulls out a injector filled with Yellow liquid *"Ah here we go so this should fix him up right as rain. Mostly used for radiation but it also flushes nanites from the users system but not kindly my advice have a toilet or be outside when you inject this into him 550 Gold pieces if your in such a hurry tonight."*  He holds out his hand waiting for payment.

----------


## u-b

Thony starts to dig through the loot, expecting Sanvil to appraise what the stuff is actually worth. Eventually (and considering the party's discount) the deal is settled to something like A Half-Charged Timeworn Stun Gun + A Bang Grenade => An Injector + 60 gp.

*Spoiler*
Show

My people do not carry the loot, but I can do the accounting. Shall I?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Savin looks at the stuff your trying to pay him with and thinks for a moment. He picks up and looks at the gun and the grenade for a moment and says *" How soon are you going to go back to the under ground?"*

When you answer that it will be a few days he looks disappointed and says *"Well when you go back down their I want to come with you from the looks of it, quite a bit of interesting trinkets down there. But as for payment I can't accept that right now I got everything packed up. In the morning I can exchange it for the serum but not tonight."*

----------


## u-b

Thony is somewhat disappointed. "Well, if this is a goods-handling problem, we can forfeit the change to have the serum on credit. We'll bring this stuff back to you with first light or whatever's the time you are opening." Sarina adds to that saying: "You see we are credit-worthy enough and we stand to get the reward from the town, so should not be any problem?"

Whether Savin takes the "risk", such as it is, to get "free" 60 gp overnight, we then discuss taking him on the next expedition. "We plan to go to the natural cave part on our next trip, so not sure if you'd be interested. Will continue to explore the interesting part from the next trip after that. We can take you with us on both, if you want to, or just for the second."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Savin contemplates your words  and hands over the device *"Fine you've proved yourself loyal customers and I'm in a rush so sigh this"* he pulls out a piece of parchment and writes down a quick receipt detailing the price and your agreement to pay that price* "And in the morning I'll collect."*

Signing the receipt he gives your group the injector of Vitality Serum. You now owe Savin 550Gp.

----------


## u-b

Sarina and Thony then go back to the church to hand the serum to Joram, along with any and all comments and instructions.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

After dropping off the medicine the alcolytes tell you that they'll  take care of Khonnir and that it shouldn't take to long to cure the infection. The group heads back to the inn and find Yarro she explains that Val went up to the Church to keep company with Thony. The dinner at the Foundry is uplifting you've rescued Khonnir and have survived the tunnels multiple  times it feels like the end of your troubles are in sight. Yarro's meal is a steak that is a bit spicy and over seasoned but is edible.

----------


## u-b

Back at the Foundry Sarina and Thony have their dinner, then busy themselves for the rest of the evening respectively writing the report (two copies, as usual - one in Common to hand over and one encrypted in Kelish/Ignan combo to keep until return to Absalom) and cleaning the musket.

In the morning the plan is to visit Sanvil, then Khonnir and then Dolga.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

In the morning Yarro cooks up some eggs and bacon. With everyone eating Yarro also hands a letter to the group "We're being invited over to the town hall to be rewarded for finding Khonner. I'll go get Kallak and meet you over there be sure to clean up."

----------


## u-b

Today Sarina dresses in her fancy silken outfit and uses some magic to make sure Thony's adventuring outfit is clear of any blood- dirt- or other stains. Thony picks up a bang grenade, the timeworn stun gun and the whatever strange armor suit and heads to Sanvil, dumping the things there as promised, but saying that he's not sure the armor would be actually sold. For now, it should be identified, appraised and left as a collateral. We'll come back some time after we get money reward to finalize the transaction. Then he goes to meet everyone at the town hall, where Sarina would have already dumped her latest report and answered any related questions.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Savin quickly estimates the value of the Grenade and looks at the stun gun with some apprehension. *"Time worn items are a little harder to sell so 700gp, the grenade well it can only be used once but is good so 125gp. Now for the interesting piece."* He picks up the odd garment looks over the straps and buttons and smiles *"Rare thing you got here yes, very good. Neraplast armor or chameleon armors as it's sometimes called. Light easy to move in but not much protection it's in good condition to with a charge you can chamflogue your body and help sneak around. Not as good as a invisibility spell, but can't be dispelled. Still it has to be changed if you go from one area to another. It's rare to find armor like this with out some wear and tear. 650gp. So if that's everything I'll pay you for either the armor and the grenade for 775gp or the Stun gun for 700gp I can't buy everything at once. I also will be taking out 550 gp since you need to pay me back for last night as well."*

Neraplast Armor

----------


## u-b

Thony asks for a bit more detail, like the usage instructions, and overall likes what he hears about the Neraplast armor. And since Sanvil's valuation of the Stun Gun is way above Thony's own, he surely goes with that option, handing over the gun and collecting 150 gp. He then informs Sanvil that the group has more grenades that it might be willing to sell and asks when to check back to see if Sanvil can allocate more funds for additional purchases. Then he goes to meet everyone at the town hall, where Sarina would have already dumped her latest report and answered any related questions.

*Spoiler*
Show

Here's the loot document that I will use to track the stuff.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Savin tells you tomorrow he'll be able to buy more items he should also have a few new things in stock. At the Town Hall Sarina,Yarro ,and Kallak (and Okan and Nok if they followed) are congratulated by Dolga Freddert the dwarf town councilor and one of the oldest residents of the town. *"I can't thank you brave souls enough. Khonnir disapearence has caused quite the up roar in town him being back should help settle things down. Since you found him and brought him back alive the full reward four thousand gold pieces and a scroll of resurrection is yours. Spend it wisely."*
She hands over a large sack of gold pieces and a scroll over to the group. Yarro and Kallak each take 600 gold pieces their share for helping to find Khonnir.

Everyone in the party gets 400xp for finding and curing Khonnir of his sickness. The left over gold is 2800 gp so everyone gets 700gp and the group has a scroll of resurrection.

----------


## u-b

Thony is happy to finally have his hands on some funds, especially since the lack of those could have caused a loss of the whole mission if the group went without Okan. He is especially impressed by unsolicited addition of an expensive scroll, especially since soliciting release of some of the funds just before today got Thony nowhere. Well, it seems he'll have to accept the way they run the things around here, and having the scroll _will_ make exploring the depths so much safer. Sarina, even more aware of the monetary value of the scroll, goes out of her way to thank Dolga for the addition. Since no one in the group seems to be able to use it, she proposes we deposit it with Joram to keep it safer than it would be with the group.

This leaves a few topics to discuss, namely...
1. Would anyone mind if Khonnir goes down on yet another trip when he is back at full health? Meaning, we would discuss the idea with him unless he is forbidden by the council or some such thing.
2. Any specific regulations we should have in mind dealing with the technological gear we uncover? Meaning, would anyone (e.g. Technic League) object if Thony walks around everywhere in his newfound Neraplast Armor?
3. Thony would like to get authorization to buy some scrap adamantine. He does not need the heat to work it as long as it is in small enough pieces to fit in the musket. The plan is to put the scraps inside lead bullets for some piercing effect on the target without damaging effect on the barrel. He can do all that himself, he just needs the adamantine scraps.
4. Is there a particular person best consulted on the matter of books? Is that Khonnir himself maybe?
5. The legal status of the underground folk.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Okan and Nok both nod happily accepting the cash from the town council. The dwarf grunting a happy *"My thanks aye. But we've still work to do to make sure that the Torch not be going out. These sky metals won't be doing things themsleves eh?"*. Behind Okan is distracted by the torch, a flicker of light every now and then as the barbarian flicks it on illuminating his craggy face. *"A magic light, its is a great gift"*.

With Khonnir on the mend Okan looks at THony, *"So a day or to rest and recover then back down into the caverns and see what more lies down there? I feel the chambers where we recovered Khonnir from are the start of where they may be ore answers? Certainly no-one has disturbed them for a long time given the presence of the robots."*  A thoughtful look towards the others and then he asks the council man, *"How stands the temple in terms of healing items?"*

_OOC: I.e. Shall we each chip in 375go fpr a wand of cure light wounds for healing?_

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Dolga answers your questions best she can.



> Would anyone mind if Khonnir goes down on yet another trip when he is back at full health? Meaning, we would discuss the idea with him unless he is forbidden by the council or some such thing.


*"That man has been through enough, beaten, experimented on, and out of his mind from the horrors that were inflicted on him. He be a fool to go back down there, but that is up to him to decide."* Dolga replies.



> Any specific regulations we should have in mind dealing with the technological gear we uncover? Meaning, would anyone (e.g. Technic League) object if Thony walks around everywhere in his newfound Neraplast Armor?


*"No one here will mind if you wear that around here. But the Technic league might have a interest. They seem to think anything shiny and interesting looking is worth "Acquiring" if you get my drift. Still a lot of people use tech so it's impossible for them to keep an eye on everything. Just don't go flaunting it around to anyone and you should be fine."*



> Thony would like to get authorization to buy some scrap adamantine. He does not need the heat to work it as long as it is in small enough pieces to fit in the musket. The plan is to put the scraps inside lead bullets for some piercing effect on the target without damaging effect on the barrel. He can do all that himself, he just needs the adamantine scraps.


 *"I think I see what your doing however we tried that at one point as well and it had less than satisfactory results. But scraps that small I can sell you otherwise we would throw it all into the smelters if they were working."*
(look in the OoC)



> Is there a particular person best consulted on the matter of books? Is that Khonnir himself maybe?


*"The general store usually handles books and their might be someone in the market that might be peddling books but I don't know off the top of my head. Khonnir him self is very well read so he might be able to help you."*



> The legal status of the underground folk.


*"Once Khonnir is recovered we will discuss that. From both his first report and your multiple reports they were the group that attacked his team the first time and you've at least opened negotiations with them. We still need to know what they are though. In all your reports they have only be referred to as humanoids and while you have seen their abilities thoroughly we still need a solid identification. "*

----------


## u-b

Thony responds to Okan: *"I think make it two days off, after which we will see if we need one more. We both will be busy, so you guys buy and sell stuff."*

_After we are done with Dolga, The plan is roughly like this:
1. Thony spends a day making some ammo.
2. Then he spends a day upgrading the musket. On Veden Otterbie's funds and materials if he's fine funding that instead of the tentatively requested armor.
3. Meanwhile, Sarina reads the book.
4. Meanwhile, Okan and Nok do some buying, selling and possibly crafting.
5. Then we check the state of Khonnir and talk to him. Two days should mean quite a lot of lesser restorations._

*Spoiler*
Show

For now, Thony will use his old armor while in town. He will don neraplast only when going down the next time.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Nok nods at the advice and then looks at Thony. *"I'll see you in a day or so. I'll check on me shop and brew some potions to help my large fried here before we head back into the depths."*  Okan grunts agreement and then smiles, *"Well little Nok. you know that I only need some recuperative barrels of ale and I'll be fine."*. That being said Nok and Okan head back to Nok's shop where he spends one of the days resting and brewing a batch of enlarge person potions to supply to Okan. 

On the second day he'll join Thony for part of the day, *"When we go back in, shall we press in further this time and move beyond the rooms where poor Khonnir was being held prisoner? I suspect that will be where the trie treasures lie as the number of automatons seemed to have increased the deeper we got into the structure."*

----------


## u-b

Making a good use of his scrap adamantine permit, and also replenishing a more general stock, Thony spends the day making powder, bullets, and, from those, paper cartridges. He is quite tired by the late evening, but also quite satisfied. The next day he answers to Nok that he plans to explore the more natural parts of the cave as per the agreement with cave folk. Meaning, us being the only group going down, it's not like the loot is going anywhere. This should also give Khonnir more time to recuperate and maybe we will be able to get him with us. That is, if he'd like to finish the task he had started. Then Thony goes to Veden Otterbie's and tries to rearrange the arrangement. If he succeeds, he will stay there at the smithy, using their equipment and materials to finally fix (and actually even improve) the old musket of his. After that's done, he goes to the junk yard and gets a permission to shoot three new adamantinish bullets to some metallic remains to see how it turns out. Observing that the penetration is sufficient, but the accuracy is expectably degraded, he visits Joram to tell we are going down the next day, then goes back to the tavern to plan the trip.

By that time, Sarina has read most or all of the book and Khonnir might have recovered enough to actually participate in the planning.

*Spoiler*
Show

Please approve the gunsmithing as per the second page of the doc and also approve the "free" musket upgrate at the Otterbie's.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The two days are abuzz with activity as the group makes preparations. Thony unfortunatly finds that Veden Otterbie has already started on the armor and will not be able to change the order. His experimental bullets do work as expected. Nok brews his potions and Okan hangs out with his small employer.
 Sarina sits down and reads the book they traded for and it's quite interesting. The book tells the tale of two alchemist/botanists: Yoshel Lev who in the story seems to die early on and he leaves work to his friend Bartholemew Dinaz.  Dinaz seeks the help of a medium and communicates to Lev in the story. Unlike other books there are no chapters only letters and scribbled notes making up the book. The story is mostly made up of the two botanist discussing their field of interest with comments, summaries, critiques,alternate recipes ,and discussing botany and alchemy. The book's wealth of knowledge will certainly help you understand the natural world.

Khonnir however makes it quite clear he will not be returning to the underground *"Thank you for asking but after the nightmare that was my last delve I have had enough for a good long while. Being tortured and almost starved for days not to mentioned the friends I lost down their I will not be returning for a third trip. I must also make my own report and get back to the Foundry Tavern it's been closed for days and Yarro, Kallak and Val while resourceful have only been keeping it open for those delving. Your welcome to still stay at the tavern but as for returning to delving I have to say no."*

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




As they discuss heading back down to the depths and Khonnir says "no" Okan bristles slightly, the big barbarian looking at his own fresh scars and moves to say something until Nok taps him on the hip and shakes his head. *"Nae my large friend, he's had a hard time. Let it lie."* Okan looks like he may continue for a second then changes tack,, *"Best be having free ale from yer tavern for carrying you out Khonnir. Least you can do eh?"* before glancing back at Nok with a smile. 

Nok shrugs and sighs patting Okan on the back. *"Aye, that seems fair. "* Then to THony and Sarina he suggests, *"Are we ready to head back to these thrice dammed caverns? We can clear out the natural caves first, but I want to delve back into that steel maze. There must be more secrets in there. I can almost feel it"*

----------


## u-b

Thony confirms he's mostly done and ready, but wants to know if Khonnir can say something about the stealthy underground folk and in particular whether he can propose the council to declare a peace with them.

Sarina is also done, as far as she is concerned, but... "Nok, I think you might find this book interesting. Not sure I understand all of it and it is fairly advanced, but the things being discussed here are alchemy and magic, so you'll want to eventually take a look."

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Khonnir looks a bit confused *"I thought we had eliminated all of them so there are more down there? I did do some research after the initial encounter in case we fought them again. But that was so long ago I can barely remember it. I did happen upon a name in my research Skulks are what they are referred to but beyond that I didn't get much farther. However I was in the process of getting some books from Dolga that were about underground species but after the Torch went out the stuff slipped my mind. Also you may ask Serantha Olandir her estate has a library that might prove useful in your research. But it will take a concentrated effort to convince the council that they are safe and non-hostile. To them the Skulks are only playing nice since they see how much of a disadvantage they are in right now. Give them a way out and they may just bite the hand that feeds them."*Khonnir pauses thinking about what you have told him about the skulks already. *"My own opinion is that they may seek only escape either back down into the depths or above. After that who knows what they'll do."*

----------


## u-b

Khonnir's position on Skulks is understandable if not as convenient as it could have been. Thinking of it, Thony comes up with a plan not much deviating from the plan he had before, so he proceeds with going down the cave in the morning without spending any time for any research.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

With the group in agreement you head down after the two days strangely Sanvil Trett	doesn't show up.
You make your way back down to the cavern the Skulks live in do you have any business with them or just move on back to the lower deck?

----------


## u-b

We make a short visit to Sef, saying the progres with getting them the legal status has been slow, so we decided to go check the caves she proposed in case it would be quicker, especially since that seems to be her preferred way. We also ask if she would dispatch anyone with us to take part in the expedition and personally observe the route.

*Spoiler*
Show

I think we go to the caves (or whatever it is in the NE of the desert), not to the area where we have found Khonnir. Thony goes first, with a lead bullet loaded.

----------


## DrK

[QUOTE=DrK;25648490]*Okan*




*Nok*




Listening to Thony's plan Nok and Okan nod and agree, happy to avoid anymore looking through any books. Nok shaking his head, *"These skulk folks don't seem too bad. I've met worse humans to be fair."* At Okan's scowl he pats the big man on the back, *"Not in the tribes tough eh."* As they head down into the depths Nok pats his belt where the extracts of protection are and his mutagen where he can improve his strength.  He nods to Sef happy to let Okan tower above them and intimidate them from harm. 

Heading back into the underground strange illuminated desert he looks around once more. Okan beside him again kicks the wall and sniffs the dirt. *"I do not like this fake deset, it gives me poor dreams to have been trapped in a fake world that one was not aware of."*. Nok nods, *"Well, the beings that were here seem dead. Although from their imprisonment or whatever entombed this steel building."*  At mention of the plan to investigate the caves to the NE he hefts his hammer and nods to Okan to be ready. *"Aye Thony, I agree. Lets get ready and clear out more of these strange areas."*

He slows down, happy to ready himself, although not taking his mutagen yet. Okan swings the hammer a few times to limber up

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The group makes their way inside the cavern and find it to have once played host to intelligent creatures as far as you can tell. A number of old plates, crude tools and and cave art depicting four armed creatures adorn the cave. As you continue on you eventually reach the end of the cavern. Several strange shell fragments and bits of bone lie scattered across the floor of this large chamber. Ancient cave paintings of four armed humanoids and strange animals decorate the wallsbut to the south, a particularly unusual depiction that looks like an oblong shape burning in the sky above several kneeling four-armed figures dominates the prehistoric décor. The chamber seems to have been at one point finly furnished but time has degraded almost every thing here.
Map Here

Do you look around for anything useful?

----------


## u-b

The caves were... much less than Thony had expected. Plan B would be to go down the hole, but since we did not bring enough rope with us, it seems today will have to be another skyship pass. Still, Thony wanted to make sure there are no secret passages and also to search for maybe something valuable, even if in scientific or historical way. He gives the place a good search all over while Sarina just does a quick scan for magic and waits nearby until the search is complete.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Nok and Okan glance around the chambers. Okan looking at the cave paintings and ruins, kneeling by the broken shards and shaking his head sadly. Nok is far more prosaic, *"It make little sense. The caverns, the metallic workings are complicated technology and magic, these are primitives, little more than Belzken orcs. If there is nothing here shall we return to the metal tunnels. There is more beyond the chambers where we found Khonnir, and possibly more things of value there."*

He shrugs, *"Little else in these bare caves, just dust and dead paintings."*

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Thony as he looks around notices that a lot of the trash on the ground is the cast off shells that seem familiar they remind you of the strange creature that attacked the group when they first entered the artificial desert.  Sarina's scan for magic does turn up a small item in the back you can see that it's some sort of clasp made from what looks like amber. You detect some sort of magic on the item.
The group also feels a rumble like something under the ground stirring.

----------


## u-b

"I... don't like the way the ground here behaves. Okan, can you hit it a few times to cover our retreat?" While Okan is at it, Sarina grabs the trinket and follows Thony back the way they came.

*Spoiler*
Show

The plan is to dissuade the stirring for a moment or so, get out of the cave, into the room with the table just SE of us (it will be a rather long way around), and then examine the magic thing.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Okan's hammer smashes into the ground the rumbling feeling seems to stop it goes still for a second. But the rumbling begins again gaining intensity. Seems that whatever was rumbling was just alerted to your presence. You make it out of the cave and head Southeast your able to enter into the cave it's seems you've escaped whatever lurked in the cave but you understand that now something hunts in these dunes and with a ravenous hunger.

The small bauble you found seems to be a clasp of some sort inside a strange unknown bug sits encased in the amber. it's magical aura is a moderate.

identify: DC 23 Spellcraft

----------


## u-b

Sarina tries to identify the clasp, but is absolutely unable to make any sense of it. She makes a mental note to get it identifiad, but meanwhile just clasps it to her outfit to wear as another piece jewelry.

Thony proposes we go straight to the room where we've last fought the robots and see if anything has happened there since we left. If not, we do a thorough search of the room and then keep choosing rooms to explore.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

With a target in mind your group head back to the room you found in Khonnir in. However as you pass through the circular middle room on your way back you see a trail of leaves and dirt heading in the same direction. Back at the recovery room that the robots are still down and the large collection of odd junk on the tables are still around.
Map here
Perception check to look through the junk DC 15
Perception to notice something dc 20

----------


## u-b

Thony points at the trail of leaves and dirt, but does nothing else about it for the moment. Instead, he makes a few pokes at the most promising pieces of junk, finds nothing much of value, then realizes he could as well just search the whole room as he was trained to and does exactly that. He'll give anything found to the others to be examined while he continues the search.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thony Perception: 10 + 7 = 17 to search the room

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Searching through the items in a thorough manner he finds a number of slavagable technological items and what appears to be Khonir's stuff.
Knonnirs backpack in one area of the mess, lies open most of his more normal adventuring equipment such as waterskin rations are untouched but 3 scrolls and a wand are scattered and what seems to have been a holder for potions and vials are empty. His spell book is not among the items.
The scrolls after a moment of study are detect radiation, technomancy,and unseen servant and the wand is A magic missile wand.

Tech Items DC
A box like device DC27
A strange needle like device to inject. Something brown is in the reservoir. DC 27
A small canister. DC 25
A wand-like device contains a reservoir at one end and a small pad at the other. DC23
(2) pads in an enclosed reservoir can be peeled and stuck to skin. DC23

----------


## u-b

Thony looks at the heap of items and shrugs. He has absolutely no idea what any of them is or does. Sarina seems to somehow identify the scrolls, and even guess what the wand is, generally, but is unable to determine the number of charges remaining or the number of missiles the thing is going to shoot. She pockets the magical stuff and says she's as done with it as much as she can be at the moment. Thony also admits he is done with the stuff, so proposes we pack it and go... through these double doors?

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The group enters the door to the west and find a hallway leading to a number of doors and between three of them a trail of dirt and dead leaves.

Map here

----------


## u-b

Thony has no preference for any of the doors, so checks, and potentially opens, the nearest one.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




Nok looks at the interesting and strange objects his magical eyes looking over the wand and technical things, a glance, _"Anything interest in that collection?"_ he asks before following them through the doorway. Okan looks at them all and shakes his head, *"I do not trust many of these things unless they are weapons"?* he looks expectantly at the others for an answer before heading to the nearest door and pushing through the door.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

The door opens and your immediately assaulted by the damp rotting smell of vegetation and the rush of warm damp air hit's your face. A thin, pale vapor of mist clings to the ceiling, causing the lighted panels to diffuse and become muted. Condensation runs down the walls along with a riot of unusual brown and dull green vegetation. The moist, thick-stemmed plants and vines grow out of long earth-filled troughs along the wall, while a tall column of plant matter extends like a tree trunk from a circular planter in the middle of the room to spread a network of vines across the mist-shrouded ceiling. A low humming sound fills the air.  You hear a sudden rustle and everything is still.

Map Here

Skill prompt Perception vs Dc28

----------


## u-b

"Interesting? Yes, pretty much. Not anything I recognize." When the door is opened, Thony takes a look into the room, sees nothing technical, steps back and lets Sarina scan for magic. He is inclined to shut this door and continue on. Sarina peeks into the room, looking for anything magical.

*Spoiler*
Show

Detect Magic in there.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Sarina detects nothing magical.
Does your group enter the room?

----------


## u-b

Sarina reports nothing magical's there. Thony closes the door and examines the next one, on the right side of the same corridor.

----------


## DrK

*Okan*




*Nok*




At the rustle and the thick plant matter Nok shakes his head and glances at Okan. _"Watch the door big lad, I don't trust there to nae be something nasty in there."_  Okan nods and with hammer in hand stands near the door to the plant infested room as with his trusty hammer in one hand and a fused bomb in the other Nok follows Thorny to the next door.

----------


## Sleepy Shade

Deciding not enter the sweltering room the group lets the door close. Thony and Nok decide to explore another door nearby.
 They enter the room and are hit with another pungent smell room reeks of stagnant water and decaying vegetation. A long trough of water runs along the walls of this room; a layer of brown scum and algae grows on the waters surface and on the walls. A single workstation sits in the middle of the room connected to a large machine made of tubes and bubbling tanks of water.

On a mold encrusted chair at the workstation is a green skin humanoid small in stature. Two other green humanoids are also in the room. The little green men look at you with surprise but grab their weapons.

*It's a fight!*
*Spoiler: Init*
Show


1.Bad guys
2.Sarina and Thony
3.Nok and okan



The small green men are quick to act the one in the chair bellows out a strange word you don't understand and rushes over to Thony and attacks with a shining hammer. He hits Thony and it's not a light hit.
The two other green men also move in to attack Thony one tries to scratch the gunner but only manages a small scratch. The other maneuvers to stab Thony with his spear but misses.

Know:Nature to identify the creatures

Map Here

Image of the one with the hammer

Image of the ones with spears.

----------


## u-b

Thony makes a step to the west and raises the musket, ready for anyone who might follow. Sarina goes along the southern wall to a spot between Thony and Nok, then blasts a cone of fire into the room, hitting all three creatures.

*Spoiler*
Show

Thony: step & ready
Sarina: move & burning hands SLA

Readied musket: (1d20+6)[*18*] touch for (1d12+2)[*10*] B and P (this will provoke an AoO)
Burning hands: (2d4)[*8*] ref 16 half

----------

